#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-27
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2200 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bumped to 1.5.13
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-28
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<Xman> help plz
<xivulon> evand, this morning I fixed a couple of bugs in my code, you may want to pull again, it should mount an ISO on disk and copy the preseed file (did not check fix_preseed yet)
<xivulon> as a side plus, the livecd initrd, works nicely as hd-media, which makes the testing process quicker
<xivulon> evand, I was reading your email, partman ignoring partitions that are already mounted will be an issue for the stand-alone installer, since that will have to mount the partition which hosts the ISO file
<xivulon> which will usually be the same partition where to create the image files
<cjwatson_> special-casing that (if it's necessary at all) should be a simple matter of programming, I wouldn't get hung up on it
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> I don't think partman has such code anyway
<cjwatson> ubiquity installs a partman hook to unmount anything that's mounted and needs to be reformatted
<cjwatson> you may be thinking of the old os-prober bug that ignored mounted partitions, but that's fixed now
<evand> probably
<xivulon> cjwatson, when we create a loop image there is no need to format the hosting partition, only to make sure that is r/w
<xivulon> did not check the code, but it would help if that was not unmounted or skept if already mounted
<cjwatson> I don't think we attempt to format it at the moment
<cjwatson> it may still try to mount it
<cjwatson> on phone
<xivulon> what I mean, is if it is a problem when the hosting partition is already mounted
<xivulon> by the way as mentioned earlier, I fixed some of my code, so you may want to pull it.
<saispo> cjwatson: i fixed my build error but now when the .raw is created when i try to boot on it isolinux start and i have boot:, i lost my splash in isolinux and my menu entry
<saispo> anyidea ?
<xivulon> cjwatson, I misread your comments above, if partitions are unmounted only when they need to be formatted, then it's fine!
<xivulon> cjwatson, by the way did you start working on the sysctl init.d script, if not I'll try to have a look tonight?
<cjwatson> blackskad: any progress on bug 38442? You said you were going to look at it
<blackskad> cjwatson: I'm working on it
<blackskad> I'm still looking for a way to adapt the size to the screen resolution
<cjwatson> is there anything I can do to help (that doesn't involve putting in equivalent time to fix it myself :-))?
<blackskad> well, I'm having an exam tomorrow, but will have plenty of time afterwards
<blackskad> so I'll take a look at what still needs to be done tomorrow
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<blackskad> would it be possible to get it in gutsy if I'm a little fast?
<blackskad> I know ufv is in place
<blackskad> but it's a bug, isn't it :)
<cjwatson> should be
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-29
<saispo> hi cjwatson
<JD> cjwatson: you make me sad :P
<JD> *goes back to reading bug*
<saispo> cjwatson: why isolinux is not synced on debian for gutsy ?
<JD> cjwatson: I think that one's going to be an forwarded to upstream
<cjwatson> JD: good luck ...
<JD> :)
<cjwatson> saispo: because getting gfxboot working again after merging 3.36 took me several days of staring very hard at x86 assembly code. I have precisely no desire to do that again before gutsy
<saispo> ok
<saispo> because i have no gfxboot with gutsy isolinux
<saispo> but work with feisty isolinux...
<cjwatson> works for us. make sure you have upgraded your gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu as well.
<cjwatson> they need to be in sync as several formats changed incompatibly
<saispo> i have the latest gfxboot for feisty yes
<cjwatson> GUTSY
<cjwatson> not feisty
<saispo> yes
<saispo> excuse me
<cjwatson> I think you must have made a mistake somewhere around there then ...
<cjwatson> or else it's a bug in the new code
<saispo> the cd is generated well, but when i boot on
<saispo> i just have
<saispo> boot:
<saispo> and i must press enter and the installation begin, but no gfx, and no menu
<cjwatson> it is entirely possible for the CD to be generated properly with out-of-sync versions of syslinux, gfxboot, and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu; the fact that it was generated properly proves nothing, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> we had that problem for quite some time in gutsy
<cjwatson> if that is not your problem, I do not know what it is
<saispo> will try... work well for me with dapper, edgy, feisty but not gutsy
<saispo> cjwatson: ok, i will say you the result of my test
<saispo> cjwatson: i add gfxboot, syslinux, gfxboot-theme-ubuntu on my custom seeds and it work...
<saispo> but why germinate don't grab it or something else, don't know
<cjwatson> glad it worked. we don't seed it ourselves
<cjwatson> (except for sticking gfxboot and gfxboot-theme-ubuntu in supported)
<saispo> in my STRUCTURE file i have not supported in the list of my seeds
<saispo> maybe this
<saispo> ?
<saispo> thanks for your advice, i will inspect this...
<xivulon> evand, I noticed that casper/scripts/casper-bottom/24preseed interprets paths passed via preseed/file as relative to /root (i.e. squashfs), is that the intended behaviour?
<cjwatson> hmm, sort of
<cjwatson> actually, yes, it is. is there a problem with that?
<cjwatson> /root seemed like an implementation detail that shouldn't be exposed
<xivulon> cjwatson, not a problem, I was expecting the preseed paths to be absolute (so that you can pass a preseed in the initrd or /cdrom), i'll have to rectify my code for that, no big deal
<cjwatson> /cdrom should be bind-mounted as /root/cdrom by that point
<cjwatson> in fact move-mounted
<cjwatson> cf. casper/scripts/casper-bottom/05mountpoints
<xivulon> hence /cdrom/* paths would still work... got it
<cjwatson> I think initrd preseeding is better done by hardwiring code to load /preseed.cfg if it exists, like d-i does
<cjwatson> no need to make that configurable with preseed/file
<cjwatson> I'll do that now. Won't help with locale or keyboard configuration at present though (nor will preseed/file) - those still need to be passed on the command line
<xivulon> how does load/preseed.cfg work exactly? where do I find the relevant code?
<cjwatson> preseed/debian-installer-startup.d/S35initrd-preseed
<xivulon> what my find_preseed script does at the moment, it finds a preseed file on HD (scanning all block devs) and copies it on another location (specified in preseed/file)
<cjwatson> but there's not much to say; if /preseed.cfg exists in the initrd, it loads it
<xivulon> sure, I was asking about initrd preseed to evand
<xivulon> he mentioned that it was not implemented in ubiquity and suggested to use preseed/file
<cjwatson> right, I understand your problem that it needs to go on a disk
<cjwatson> let me get some coffee and think about it
<xivulon> originally find_preseed would copy the preseed file onto / (or should it be /root???)
<cjwatson> / is fine
<cjwatson> well, if it lands in /preseed.cfg and is done before 24preseed
<xivulon> yep that's handled by 07find_preseed http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ago/lupin/gutsy/annotate/ago%40nb-ago-20070828232545-yq4hwd9yh08j60vw?file_id=07find_preseed-20070822005932-q4z4avo19xlog9up-6
<xivulon> You'd need to edit line 24 and remove lines 30-35
<cjwatson> ok, if that just copies it to /preseed.cfg in the initrd, all's good
<cjwatson> I'll upload casper now to make that work
<cjwatson> CR/LF is accepted fine, as I said
<xivulon> great
<cjwatson> I just changed partman-auto-loop to bail out if any of the specified image paths already existe
<cjwatson> -e
<cjwatson> should help with one of your other comment blocks
<xivulon> yes
<xivulon> the check can also be performed within check_loopinstall_folder always in 07find_preseed #76
<cjwatson> up to you, just seemed neat to put it with the partman stuff
<xivulon> the advantage of having it in partman is that it will be checked even when you do not use HD preseeding
<cjwatson> probably no harm in it being in both places if you like
<xivulon> whatever you prefer, we can maybe factor out the checks used by partman so that I use the same routine
<cjwatson> I doubt that's feasible unfortunately
<xivulon> n.p.
<cjwatson> the hard bit is picking apart the preseeding to find the image paths, and then the rest is debconf error handling which you probably can't use
<xivulon> lupin-helpers can be merged with casper-helpers
<xivulon> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ago/lupin/gutsy/annotate/ago%40nb-ago-20070828232545-yq4hwd9yh08j60vw?file_id=lupinhelpers-20070822005932-q4z4avo19xlog9up-5
<xivulon> Last bit required for stand-alone installer is find_iso http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ago/lupin/gutsy/annotate/ago%40nb-ago-20070828232545-yq4hwd9yh08j60vw?file_id=20find_iso-20070822005932-q4z4avo19xlog9up-7
<cjwatson> (coffee has got more urgent. excuse me)
<xivulon> when you are back: re image-paths in preseed, I actually do the reverse in find_preseed>fix_preseeed:
<xivulon> since in my case preseed is generated from within windows, and linux devices are unknown, I have a file pattern within the preseed file which is used to discover the actual linux device
<xivulon> The preseed is then passed through sed to set the appropriate device
<xivulon> All this to say that image-paths are known in my case, since part of the preseed file must be generated/edited within find_preseed
<cjwatson> I think it makes most sense for lupin-helpers to remain separate, since it's really just there for the lupin scripts
<cjwatson> could we move lupin under ~ubuntu-installer so that we can commit to it directly? I can add you to the ubuntu-installer team (you applied a while back)
<xivulon> Sure, I'd be glad, but I can only commit when I am at home
<cjwatson> xivulon: are you set up to be able to do mail filtering? the ubuntu-installer team gets all ubiquity bugs, so the volume can be quite high there, and I don't like to add people without checking that they're prepared for that
<cjwatson> at home> understood
<cjwatson> just that it would let me release packages for you :-)
<xivulon> of course
<xivulon> ;P
<cjwatson> (we want this in main, so ...)
<xivulon> re filtering, I use gmail, which should be fine
<cjwatson> ok, approved then
<xivulon> thanks
<cjwatson> I suggest you filter anything with X-Launchpad-Bug:
<cjwatson> shall I push ~ago/lupin/gutsy to ~ubuntu-installer/lupin/gutsy then?
<xivulon> Sounds good to me
<cjwatson> you can then just do 'bzr bind bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/lupin/gutsy' to switch over to that
<xivulon> line 24 and remove lines 30-35
<cjwatson> mkay
<xivulon> As mentioned to do initrd preseed, you need to remove line 24 and remove lines 30-35 in find_preseed
<xivulon> sorry I mean you need to EDIT line 24 and remove lines 30-35
<cjwatson> right, I'll prod that and turn it into a package
<cjwatson> I assume you're OK for this to be packaged as 'lupin' in Ubuntu?
<cjwatson> just like to confirm these things :)
<xivulon> line 24 and remove lines 30-35
<cjwatson> I understand, you can stop saying that now ;-)
<xivulon> stat rosa pristina nomine, nomina nuda tenemus
<cjwatson> anyone else on the lupin team is welcome to membership of ubuntu-installer if they jump on here and confirm mail filtering
<cjwatson> heh, my Latin isn't what it used to be, I had to look that up
<xivulon> I think geza kovacs would be glad to take part, but I do not think he is reading this at this point, it would be better to send him an email (I can do that)
<cjwatson> well put
<cjwatson> 30-35> did you mean 33-38? I don't see why you'd want to remove file= support but not preseed/file=
<xivulon> yep
<cjwatson>     mkdir -p "${PRESEED}"
<cjwatson> "${PRESEED%/*}" I suspect that should be
<xivulon> I forwarded your offer to the other wubi devs: geza, ecology (NSIS interface), hampusW (downloader). I asked them to send you an email directly if interested, hope you do not mind
<cjwatson> no problem
<cjwatson> I'm conscious I'm late and am keen to get this in place for gutsy
<xivulon> I think the backend is almost there, we should start also thinking about the windows GUI...
<cjwatson> indeed
<evand> Is there anything particularly wrong with the current one, or did we decide to ask the questions in ubiquity and I just forgot?
<cjwatson> it needs to land on the CDs ...
<cjwatson> we didn't decide to ask the questions in ubiquity AFAIK
<cjwatson> xivulon: suitable Maintainer address for lupin?
<evand> ahh, indeed
<xivulon> cjwatson I can maintain lupin code, there is not much left anyway
<cjwatson> sure, I just need an address to put in the control file
<cjwatson> agostino.russo@gmail.com?
<xivulon> evand,cjwatson, re interface, you can see the current one in: http://wubi-installer.org/screenshots.php
<xivulon> cjwatson yes, that's the email
<xivulon> as you see there are 6 questions.
<xivulon> username/password: do we keep it in the windows frontend or move it to ubiquity?
<cjwatson> windows
<evand> should the windows frontend grab that list of reserved users out of the iso then?
<xivulon> desktop environment: my understanding is that the field will be hidden when we launch from CD
<cjwatson> the duplication will be a pain but it's not worth the UI awfulness to avoid it
<cjwatson> evand: we might have to figure out some build magic
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> like build-depending on user-setup and grabbing the file from there or something
<cjwatson> but no rush
<cjwatson> xivulon: licence for lupin?
<xivulon> Anything you wish to change in current interface other than branding?
<xivulon> gplv2
<cjwatson> honestly right now I just want it in place
<cjwatson> thanks
<xivulon> do you prefer gplv3?
<cjwatson> I don't care
<cjwatson> v2 or later maybe?
<cjwatson> but obviously up to you
<xivulon> ok
<cjwatson> xivulon: confirm http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/37/ ?
<xivulon> Sounds good to me
<xivulon> cjwatson, one think I thought should mention is that find_iso will mount the device hosting the iso file (/isodevice), not sure if that affects other casper scrpits that scan devices
<cjwatson> something might want to move-mount that into /root, not sure
<cjwatson> maybe not
<cjwatson> probably won't be a problem, but if it is it should be easy to solve
<xivulon> I use the LIVEMEDIA trick to have the ISO mounted on /cdrom thus using existing casper code
<cjwatson> I've committed initial packaging
<xivulon> Thanks
<cjwatson> wouldn't it be better to just mount it on /cdrom directly
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> LIVEMEDIA is a bit of a fuckup perpetuated by Debian
<cjwatson> in fact you have to use /cdrom otherwise ubiquity will get confused
<xivulon> You mentioned that,
<xivulon> But the advantage of using LIVEMEDIA is that I do not have to override casper/scripts/casper
<cjwatson> oh, wait a sec, LIVEMEDIA isn't what I thought it was
<xivulon> I just set LIVEMEDIA=/path/to/HD/ISO/file
<cjwatson> so the /isodevice mount is purely internal to lupin?
<xivulon> Then there is some code in casper that checks that before looking for CD-roms
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> I was thinking of the /live_media mount that existed in casper at one point until we ripped it out again
<cjwatson> LIVEMEDIA looks fine
<xivulon> good
<cjwatson> I haven't packaged the xinit-ubiquity stuff - I have an untested diff sitting in my ubiquity tree that merges that into ubiquity
<xivulon> I haven't tested xinit-ubiquity yet
<cjwatson> (which I'd never have got round to if you hadn't done the first version, so much appreciated)
<xivulon> Also we now need initrd preseeding in ubiqity!
<cjwatson> err. why?
<cjwatson> ubiquity doesn't do any preseeding
<xivulon> I mean in the livecd initrd
<xivulon> casper
<cjwatson> it just processes stuff set by casper
<cjwatson> oh, I already uploaded casper 1.98 to do that
<xivulon> casper/casper-bottome/24preseed -> check for /preseed.cfg
<cjwatson> update :-)
<xivulon> you are quick
<cjwatson> it'll take a short while to build and stuff, but it's in the queue
<xivulon> did you work on sysctl by any chance?
<xivulon> Also on disabling suspend/hibernation, last time you mentioned acpi-support, but the issue is that we need to remove the suspend/hibernate buttons from gnome/kde dialogs and to my knwledge (admittedly very limited) that is not achieved via acpi-support but via policy commands
<cjwatson> sysctl> not yet :-(
<xivulon> I may try tonight
<cjwatson> we could just nobble powermanagement-interface
<cjwatson> that would be OK
<cjwatson> and probably a hell of a lot easier
<xivulon> looking at it
<xivulon> I notice that /usr/sbin/pmi > query (capabilities) will return the value of /etc/default/acpi-support:ACPI_SUSPEND/ACPI_HIBERNATE
<xivulon> In my naive world, gnome and kde should query pmi for capabilities before displaying suspend/hibernate buttons, hence by editing /etc/default/acpi-support you should be able to hide the buttons
<xivulon> Last time I tried it though, it did not quite work like that...
<cjwatson> they certainly used to query it
<cjwatson> I was thinking of editing the pmi script
<cjwatson> should be trivial
<xivulon> Do you mean pmi query and pmi capability? As mentioned, last time I tried, whatever value is returned there, the gnome suspend/hibernate buttons are still displayed
<xivulon> But maybe I did something wrong.
* cjwatson tries to remember what implements those buttons
<cjwatson> gnome-session?
<xivulon> cjwatson, don't take my word for it, have a go (should be sufficient to edit /etc/default/acpi-support).
<cjwatson> tricky on powerpc ;-) but yes
<cjwatson> I'm reading the source instead
<xivulon> The only way I found to disable those buttons was via gnome policies, via gconftool-2 --set --type bool /apps/gnome-power-manager/can_hibernate false
<xivulon> I'll give it another go to the pmi approach tonight, as mentioned I'd expect gnome to check pmi capabilities at startup.
* evand wonders whatever happened to ubiquity-more-user-config
<cjwatson> evand: not required for gutsy
<evand> s/whatever/what/
<cjwatson> (it's, uh, a top-down thing ...)
<evand> did he ever get back to you on what he wanted, or is it still a matter of other pieces coming together first?
<cjwatson> I think I understand what's wanted, but word is it is not urgent and there are more important things to do
<cjwatson> (AIUI the plan is jabber)
<evand> ah, indeed
<xivulon> cjwatson, looking at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/47303
<evand> oh, I thought it was jabber + openid
<xivulon> seems like can_suspend is set in postinst and not at gnome startup
<cjwatson> is that relevant though? I thought this stuff was implemented by gnome-session and gdm
<cjwatson> oh, I'm wrong, gnome-session queries gpm
<cjwatson> you are in a twisty maze of packages, all subtly different
<xivulon> and I didn't dip into kde yet...
* cjwatson asks Riddell
<xivulon> evand, can we have an m-a "light-settings" option in m-a as discussed some time ago'?
<xivulon> light-settings=all settings that do not involve large files. E.g. contacts yes, emails no, desktop background yes, myimages no...
<evand> hrmm, sure
<xivulon> AIM Triton, Internet Explorer, Yahoo, MSN, Opera, Firefox, Wallpaper, User Picture, Outlook Express, Gaim
<xivulon> ...for instance
<evand> indeed, nothing that requires copying large amounts of data around
<xivulon> yeah, that is a good default for wubi. I do not see why people should avoid their bookmarks and contacts, but I can understand why they may want to skip their emails or music collection
<evand> in the meantime you can always preseed those options.  m-a wont fail if it can't find something.
<evand> err, it wont cause the d-i component to fail, that is
<xivulon> I am alreading doing that
<xivulon> The ones I preseed are the ones you see above
<evand> ah, indeed
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok, I've fixed hal to honour pmi; will upload that shortly
<xivulon> that's great
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, if you did not notice the grub4dos devs have made the required changes, so relative paths in menu.lst are now supported
<cjwatson> I got your mail about that
<xivulon> All is required on your side is to set menu.lst to: #groot(hdX,Y)/host/ubuntu/
<cjwatson> "grep -q ' /host fuse' /proc/mounts" is a sufficient test to stick in pmi, right?
<cjwatson> if that matches, then disallow suspend and hibernate
<xivulon> hibernate I would suspend if swap is on a file (if I understood that correctly), suspend if / is mounted via fuse
<cjwatson> so if (swap is on file); then (do not hibernate)?
<xivulon> So is my understanding
<xivulon> E.g. I might loopmount on top of ext3. In this case suspend should work (no fuse) but hibernation will not.
<xivulon> A more relevant case might be vfat, but I did not specifically test hibernation/suspend in there
<xivulon> Probably better: if fuse is used when mounting / OR swap is on file do not hibernate
<xivulon> if fuse is used when mounting / do not suspend
<cjwatson> swapon -s | tail -n +2 | awk '$2 == "file" { exit 1 }'
<cjwatson> ^-- test for swap on file
<cjwatson> done, powermanagement-interface 0.3.16
<xivulon> #groot(hdX,Y)/host/ubuntu/
<cjwatson> yeah, I have to go out now though
<cjwatson> that's your lot for today :-)
<xivulon> typo #groot(hdX,Y)/host/ubuntu should read #groot(hdX,Y)/ubuntu/
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> #groot(hdX,Y)/host/ubuntu/
<xivulon> I have this web chat client that submits messages when I type ctrl+v, apologies
<cjwatson> I did wonder :)
<xivulon> Anyway wanted to say that the path might be /ubuntu/disks or whatever is the folder that contains "boot" as seen from the windows side
<xivulon> so whatever is bindmounted to /boot stripped out of "/host" and "/boot": /host/ubuntu/disks/boot -> groot(hdX,Y)/ubuntu/disks
<xivulon> evand, I was reading about bulletproof-x
<xivulon> I noticed that not there is a feature whereby you can scan the CD for *inf files
<xivulon> To get monitor refresh rates and such
<xivulon> Thirst thing I though is why not scanning the HD as well?
<xivulon> That would be a nice m-a add-on that may potentially address several X configuration issues
<evand> hrmm, 'tis an interesting idea, but I think the xorg maintainers would treat the inability to grab the right refresh rate as a bug.
<xivulon> I was reading http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/08/29/ubuntu-xorg-maintainer-demonstrates-bulletproof-x
<evand> hrmmm
* evand reads further
<xivulon> "Unfortunately, it doesn't work to select just any of the generic monitors, so users may find they need to trial-and-error a solution. Fortunately, there is a cool new featureAdd Model which allows users to add a new monitor by using the Windows driver CD"
<xivulon> On m-a side I would simply copy all *.inf files in *\windows into a /etc/wininf folder and have suche inf parser look for that folder
<evand> indeed, I'll have to talk to bryce about it and add it to the todo list.  Neat!
<superm1> evand, were you guys aware that the button for release notes wasn't working?
<superm1> we were going to publish, and then picked up on that
<evand> arr lame, no I wasn't.  I'll look into that now.
<evand> superm1: it appears to be a gtk bug.  Still investigating though.
<superm1> evand, okay well i guess that's good and bad news.
<superm1> evand, since it probably is affecting a few other pyGTK apps i've written :)
<evand> heh
<evand> yeah, manually constructing a LinkButton in the python console in the LiveCD and on my gutsy system has the same problem of not launching firefox.
<superm1> live cd being tribe5 shipped with this issue?
<superm1> or it showed up later
<evand> hrm, lets see
<evand> sometime after tribe 3.  I'll narrow it down further in a bit.
<evand> seems to be an issue prior to tribe 5
<superm1> is there a gtk bug made for it yet?
<superm1> that you found
<evand> haven't looked yet
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-30
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2201 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py):
<CIA-20> ubiquity: * The migration-assistant page will now be skipped if there are no
<CIA-20> ubiquity:  partitions able to be imported from.
<evand> heh, I completely forgot to commit that on Monday.
<superm1> evand, i've got a few more things to merge from me that came up after this weekend's release when you get a few
<evand> superm1: ok, I'll take care of it in the morning, 'tis quite late.  I'm assuming you've pushed them to your branch, correct?
<superm1> yea
<superm1> no rush
<superm1> i should probably get to bed too :)
<evand> yeah, really! :)
<evand> you're in what, CST?
<superm1> yea....
<superm1> and class early in the morning too :)
<evand> ouch
<superm1> so without further adieu, have a good night
<evand> you as well
<evand> you should register your branch with cia
<evand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment for the details
<CIA-20> Ubiquity: superm1 * r2155 ubiquity-1.5.5mythbuntu3/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py): reorder pages and revert changelog for merging
<tepsipakki> hey, is there a way to bump the verbosity of aptitude in the installer? I've been unable to install gutsy for the past week, and all it says is "ubuntu-desktop: Depends: gnome-nettool but it is not going to be installed".. and finding the offending package is pretty tedious
<cjwatson> superm1: preferably lower-case the project name, so 'bzr cia-project ubiquity' rather than Ubiquity
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: not really, it's easiest to duplicate it in a separate chroot
<cjwatson> superm1: that wasn't dyslexia - the command really was called submit-cia and was only changed relatively recently
<cjwatson> but thanks for the update
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: ok
<tepsipakki> heh, the package which broke it all was traceroute
<cjwatson> evand: bug 134254 is one for you; maybe just initialise self.errors in prepare?
<xivulon> Hi all,
<xivulon> cjwatson, saw your email, I think we are good
<xivulon> I am glad you took the time to package it up properly, since I am not very familiar (yet) with debhelper/deb packaging
<xivulon> cjwatson, I'd run lupin-sysctl only if / is loopmounted
<cjwatson> xivulon: I was only going to *install* it if / is loop-mounted :)
<cjwatson> but I suppose an extra check wouldn't hurt
<cjwatson> it was probably a lot faster for me to do the packaging - only took about 15 minutes really
<xivulon> It would have been anywhere from 1.5h to 15h for me, but I would have learnt something ;P
<cjwatson> that's always the trade-off ...
<xivulon> I have started "porting" the front-end code yesterday night, have not finished yet
<xivulon> Are grub installation and fstab/remounting sorted out?
<cjwatson> not yet
<cjwatson> ntfs-3g just plain doesn't support remount so we'll just have to mount it rw from the start, I think
<evand> cjwatson: bug> indeed, thanks
<xivulon> cjwatson, that's not very elegant but it makes things easier, you still need to make sure that the loop device is not r/o even if / is mounted r/o
<cjwatson> need to experiment with blockdev --setrw too
<xivulon> if /host is rw then an explicit call to losetup will also work, the tricky part might be when /host is ro (didn't experiment with that yet)
<soren> Has anyone spent any time looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/33649 ?  I just reproduced it. If it's a simple fix, it might be good to get it into the point release.
<cjwatson> I haven't
<cjwatson> is it still just that /boot/grub/menu.lst is wrong?
<cjwatson> I don't know of a simple extant fix; if it's not fixed in gutsy then it's probably not appropriate for 6.06.2
<cjwatson> though I agree with you that it would be suitable for 6.06.2 if it can be fixed
<soren> cjwatson: I got the feeling it was fixed in Edgy, even. I can run a quick test.
<soren> cjwatson: Hm, no, edgy seems to be broken, too.
<soren> cjwatson: I'll try Feisty.
<soren> cjwatson: Feisty works.
<superm1> evand, congrats!
<evand> eh? what'd I do?
<superm1> you just got MOTU
<superm1> this morning
<evand> oh, awesome!
<superm1> haha isnt it great when other people find out before you?
<superm1> ScottK told me before i had any idea i got it
<evand> hahaha, congrats to you as well, by the way.
<superm1> thx, it for sure makes life easier on my part :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<evand> ugh, vmware decided to shut down one of my VMs before I could scp the changes out.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2202 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py): * Initialize self.errors in migration-assistant (LP: #134254).
<CIA-20> ubiquity: evand * r2203 ubiquity/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Merge with ubiquity.mythbuntu
<xivulon> cjwatson, I'll be away for the next 4 days, any quick work I can do tonight?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-31
<saispo> cjwatson: are you here ? i have a little question for an idea :)
<saispo> it's possible to preseed a customized ubuntu-keyring before launching install
<aarcane> Hi, I've got an issue that seems to be above the head of everyone in #ubuntu relating to the installer.
<aarcane> I'm in need of using hda as my primary filesystem instead of hda1, so that I can mount the device from the host os later, and so that it can be physically booted as well.
<aarcane> I'm running the alternate CD inside qemu, with an lvm logical volume as hda.
<aarcane> you people wrote the software, what's the magic trick that noone else knows to tell it to do this ?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-01
<cjwatson> aarcane: I've not tried it, but if you run in expert mode then I think you should be able to tell the partitioner to create a new partition table of type 'loop' on hda, and then you just get one "partition" on it which is the whole disk
<cjwatson> but, like I say, haven't checked - it's an untested case so may not work right
<cjwatson> I don't entirely understand why your requirements lead to needing to use the whole disk instead of a partition though
<cjwatson> (I'm going to bed now, so it'll be a while before I reply now)
<krieggegengott> would someone here be able to give me a hint or two as to why my installation is failing?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-02
<danp> hi
<danp> i'm having trouble preseeding a software RAID setup. is that supported?
<cjwatson> not at the moment, I'm afraid. I'll add moving partman-auto-raid into main to my to-do list so that it will at least be vaguely possible
<cjwatson> sorry
<danp> no sorries! that's quite alright.
<danp> i'm trying to understand this better...so partman-auto-raid (the package?) would provide support for that? what does partman-md do?
<danp> or do you mean partman-auto-raid the preseed key
<danp> ahh, i see. i found the partman-auto-raid d-i package
<danp> looks like i should be able to just build it and install it myself off my thumb drive. just trying to work out one issue
<cjwatson> partman-md provides the normal RAID UI in the installer
<cjwatson> it won't be easy to install partman-auto-raid by hand due to an infelicity in how cdebconf works
<danp> it created arrays
<cjwatson> if you nobble your installation source to include it, that would work
<danp> i built the udeb and used udpkg -i to install it
<cjwatson> heh, actually you will probably be OK just as long as it never has to display an error
<cjwatson> if it has to display an error it will fail to find its templates and get very very confused
<cjwatson> but otherwise, yeah, should be OK
<danp> for some reason it's trying to go up to /dev/md/10 though
<cjwatson> hmm, it's not been tested in Ubuntu ...
<cjwatson> it just munches through /proc/mdstat to find the next number
<danp> yeah
<cjwatson> how many entries were you expecting?
<danp> 0, 1, and 2. which it creates fine
<cjwatson> what does it create on the rest of them?
<cjwatson> could I see your recipe?
<danp> it doesn't seem to...it just logs an error from within initial_auto_raid_fs looking for /var/lib/partman/devices/=dev=md=10 (within fix_raid_fs())
<danp> sure, sec
<danp> http://pastie.caboo.se/93157
<danp> basically straight from the debian example
<cjwatson> ah, it's a consequence of the buggered templates
<cjwatson> give me a moment and I'll give you a workaround
<cjwatson> ok, this is horrible, but add this to your preseed file:
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto-raid/raidnum string
<cjwatson> that'll just create the template so that it doesn't unexpectedly get an error
<cjwatson> wouldn't be necessary if partman-auto-raid were installed normally
<danp> ahh, i was thinking about just manually setting that to 0 or 2 or whatever it wanted
<cjwatson> just set it to blank and it should sort it out itself
<danp> thanks! i'm giving it a go now
<danp> perfect!
<danp> i was curious to see, too, if it would get upset now that md devices existed already
<danp> but it seems to be fine
<cjwatson> I suspect it won't have wiped them
<cjwatson> so you might need to do that
<danp> it didn't get a chance to mkfs them before
<cjwatson> though I suppose it will have overwritten the partitions where they previously were - hmm, hope that doesn't cause them to change number
<danp> nah
<cjwatson> oh well, should fall out in the UUID wash anyway
<danp> i still just have 0, 1, and 2
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<danp> and they are sync'ing as expected
<danp> thank you very much
<danp> i have a ton of machines that have dual internal SATA drives that i'm looking to reinstall
<cjwatson> good luck! do you have a means to do the udpkg -i automatically (preseed/early_command maybe)?
<danp> yep
<danp> it wasn't in what i pasted but that's what i did
<danp> at first to try it i just cancelled DHCP (so i could get a pause) and installed it manually
<CIA-20> ubiquity: superm1 * r2156 mythbuntu-ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py): add errno to imports of mythbuntu_ui (LP: #130771)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-25
<CIA-2> os-prober: TheMuso * r220 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.26ubuntu2
<TheMuso> c
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-26
<darknesis> hi -- i'm having trouble installing ubuntu hardy server on one of my machines ... it launches the gui installer off the cd, except it can't load the proper drivers for that same cd drive ... out of 3 identical machines, this is the only one giving me this problem ... any ideas or things to try?  i'm lost
<davmor2> morning cjwatson :)  Looking at the stats today alt should work and the base is still 22nd on Ubuntu and 18th on kubuntu is that correct?
<cjwatson> desktop CD got broken by an upgrade on antimony, it looks like - I just filed an RT ticket asking for python-feedparser to be installed
<cjwatson> alternate installability looks promising
<davmor2> cool :)
<davmor2> all we are waiting for then is you installer updates to go in for oem then correct :)
<cjwatson> everything I have uploaded is on the alternate install CD now
<cjwatson> if it's still broken I need to do some more stuff
<cjwatson> I'm going to give it a go here shortly
<davmor2> My updates have nearly finished here so I'll try shortly :)
<davmor2> installing now
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r509 oem-config/ (build/ltmain.sh configure configure.ac): bump to 1.46
<davmor2> cjwatson: damn it same thing :(
<cjwatson> ok
<davmor2> cjwatson: also the package causing the alt issues was it for quick search in synaptic?
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r510 oem-config/debian/ (changelog oem-config-udeb.postinst): Suppress user-setup's encrypted private directory question in OEM mode.
<cjwatson> davmor2: sorry, I don't understand the question?
<cjwatson> oh, xapian? yes
<davmor2> Okay well quick search is in synaptic but not working correctly I don't think
<davmor2> cjwatson: If I type in epiphany the package list goes blank :(
<cjwatson> nothing to do with me, no idea
<cjwatson> -> somewhere else :)
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> I'm bug reporting it anyway :)
<cjwatson> davmor2: odd, the whole system seemed to freeze for me; I couldn't even move the mouse
<cjwatson> davmor2: was that the same for you?
<davmor2> cjwatson: you using hw or vm
<cjwatson> vm
<cjwatson> I'm just gathering information, not looking for help or advice
<cjwatson> was it the same for you?
<davmor2> I'm on hw so had no issues there are a whole bunch of faults with vm
<cjwatson> you clearly had issues
<cjwatson> did the system freeze or not?
<cjwatson> you said oem-config locked up, but I would like to know whether you could still use the mouse
<davmor2> cjwatson: No system didn't freeze at all that's a vm issue :)
<cjwatson> ok, thank you
<davmor2> cjwatson: heno has asked me to start looking into debugging and triaging of installer and kernel bugs.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures is a section on casper and ubiquity but I was wondering if there was anything I should know about debugging d-i too?
<cjwatson> it's sort of hard to explain that without teaching you to be a d-i developer :)
<cjwatson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerDevelopment might help
<cjwatson> a lot of the work there is (a) getting logs (I usually ask people to go back to the main menu and select the "save debug logs" item, which gives you various ways to extract them) and (b) figuring out which part of d-i (if any) is responsible for the problem
<davmor2> cjwatson: Okay cool I'll have a mooch through those pages too then :)
<cjwatson> there's a paper linked from InstallerDevelopment that explains the general layout of d-i; that's probably useful background
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r511 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-prepare):
<CIA-2> oem-config: Move oem-config init script link from 12 to 29 so that it starts after
<CIA-2> oem-config: hal.
<cjwatson> ^- might fix oem ...
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r512 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.46
<davmor2> cjwatson: when will that be on iso? tomorrow?
<cjwatson> usual rules applky
<cjwatson> apply
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay cool I won't be around till tomorrow afternoon (need to have an interview for passport in the morning) So I'll try it out then.  Any idea when the fix will go through for live too?
<davmor2> I've put in fix released on a couple of bugs that have been an issue for a while.
<cjwatson> sorry, I thought I'd explained the ISO build processes already :(
<cjwatson> I really don't want to work it out for every single update; it would be much easier if you said where you're missing information about how the ISO build processes work, and then you'll be able to work it out for yourself every time
<cjwatson> in general, everything gets rebuilt every day
<cjwatson> there are three exceptions that I can think of
<cjwatson> (1) packages that are in the d-i initrd (basically anything that gets used by d-i up to and including retrieving installer components), or that are copied into the ubiquity or oem-config source packages (any installer component that's reused by ubiquity or oem-config; look in the d-i/source/ directory in the source package), need uploads of those packages in order to be part of ISOs
<cjwatson> (2) if a live filesystem build fails (http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/) or a CD build fails (http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/) then obviously you won't see it
<cjwatson> (3) if the archive is frozen (announced on ubuntu-devel-announce, or see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid and check for something like "pre-release freeze") then uploads need archive admin approval before being processed
<cjwatson> (4) (I lied about three exceptions) if a package build fails (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/SOURCEPACKAGENAME) then of course the results won't end up in ISOs
<cjwatson> but basically it's almost always the case that any upload will be present the next day assuming that there was enough time for it to get built, and if that doesn't happen, then look in the .list and .manifest files alongside the .iso to check version numbers
<cjwatson> I think pretty much all the logs are accessible without needing special privileged
<cjwatson> privileges
<davmor2> right so it's checking the version numbers rather than the .manifest date then?  That I think is where I was getting confused :)
<cjwatson> the .manifest timestamp is a useful quick way to tell whether the live filesystem build failed; if it's significantly older than the .iso then the .iso build was just picking up a previous livefs build
<cjwatson> for anything finer-grained than that, look at the version numbers inside .list and .manifest
<davmor2> so currently the dates for live is 25th and the manifest is the 22nd so that failed right?
<cjwatson> right
<davmor2> cool I'm getting there slowly :)
<cjwatson> so you look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/ to find out why
<cjwatson> looking there (-> intrepid -> ubuntu -> latest), you find that in fact the livefs build succeeded
<cjwatson> so the next step is to check the CD build log to see if that failed
<cjwatson> (which should be a suspicion anyway since 25th ain't today)
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ -> ubuntu -> intrepid -> daily-live-20080826.log
<cjwatson> and there's a python traceback at the end
<cjwatson> that's what I mentioned this morning
<cjwatson> 09:27 <cjwatson> desktop CD got broken by an upgrade on antimony, it looks like - I just filed an RT ticket asking for python-feedparser to be installed
<davmor2> Okay thanks for that I'll have a play around with that next time I see the manifest date alter :)
<cjwatson> 14:45 <elmo> cjwatson: done
<cjwatson> so I've just kicked off a new desktop CD build
<davmor2> cjwatson: so everything should be listed as 20080826.1 then :)
<cjwatson> should be
<davmor2> cool :)
<davmor2> good couple of hours to build though right?
<cjwatson> nah, the ISO build itself is quick
<davmor2> Oh okay
<cjwatson> in fact it's done
<davmor2> runs rsync script
<davmor2> 26.2
<cjwatson> erm, yeah, whatever
<davmor2> cjwatson: so looking at Kubuntu then it's failing is down to a packing issue with adept and so should be reported to the kubuntu team (if they didn't already know) is that correct?
<davmor2> sorry livecd i386
<davmor2> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/intrepid/kubuntu/latest/livecd-20080826-i386.out
<cjwatson> there's generally no need to report installability problems, as we have other ways to track that
<davmor2> Right okay.  But that is the reason that the manifest is still on the 18th though due to the build issues that the kubuntu team is having with adept so it's fallen back to the last build that worked is that correct?
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> old manifest and current iso => busted livefs build
<davmor2> cool
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2780 ubiquity/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Add a graphical partition bar to the advanced partitioning page.
<cjwatson> coo
<ebel> I'm trying to automate the hardy alternative install cd. I've got this isolinux.cfg (http://pastebin.com/m3331a477) and this preseed file (http://pastebin.com/m7a848232), however I'm still getting prompted at the very start of the boot for a language
<ebel> (i.e. right before selecting which boot option)
<ebel> Is there anyway to force this to default to english?
<cjwatson> yes, create /isolinux/lang on the CD with just "en" as its contents
<ebel> Thanks cjwatson, that worked a treat! :)
<cjwatson> you're welcome
<davmor2> cjwatson: Oem still broken on 20080826.2 :(
<superm1> cjwatson, thanks for catching those whitespace errors.  i had tested in a vm hand editing the files live, and was using a different editor when i committed them
<cjwatson> davmor2: not going into oem-config at all, right? just going straight through to the desktop?
<cjwatson> davmor2: (it will really speed things up if you describe the problem rather than saying "broken", though)
<davmor2> cjwatson: sorry tea.  Yes oem-config is looping back to oem desktop still.
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r513 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.47
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r514 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-firstboot):
<CIA-2> oem-config: Add a vile hack to avoid clashing with kernel-helper over the debconf
<CIA-2> oem-config: database lock. Filed LP #261543 to document that we need to do something
<CIA-2> oem-config: better.
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r515 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.47
<cjwatson> davmor2: ^- fixes it for me, at last
<cjwatson> thanks for persisting
<davmor2> cjwatson: has it been updated to the iso's and I'll test it tonight for you
<cjwatson> see previous conversation
<cjwatson> it'll show up tomorrow morning
<cjwatson> I would rebuild, but it's the end of my day and I want dinner I'm afraid :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I was actually wondering if it had been rebuilt :) but that's okay that for all the info today :)
<davmor2> s/that/thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-27
<CIA-2> pkgsel: cjwatson * r112 ubuntu/debian/ (63 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-2> pkgsel: Ask whether the user wants to install updates automatically, using
<CIA-2> pkgsel: either unattended-upgrades or landscape-client. This question is only
<CIA-2> pkgsel: asked at a high enough priority to be displayed on server or netboot
<CIA-2> pkgsel: installations, but may be preseeded on other installations.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Thanks for the ubuntustudio tasksel changes. I was going to ask you about that but Cory beat me to it. I'll test them after the next daily run to be sure things work how we would like them to.
<CIA-2> pkgsel: cjwatson * r113 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu4
<cjwatson> ok, sounds good
<cjwatson> TheMuso: how goes dmraid? anything I can help with? I've not been keeping up, but you seem to have been making plenty of progress ...
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Practically done. Just got to fix up grub-installer to properly take os-prober's output of OSs on dmraid arrays, but thats more a bug than a feature, so just got to finish packaging and upload dmraid event code, and upload dmraid changes with some udev additions.
<TheMuso> Then, it is just a matter of waiting for dmraid/partman-dmraid to be moved to main.
<TheMuso> One other thing I need to do is sort out partman-auto and recepies. Haven't yet got to that, so if anything, I may actually need help with that.
<TheMuso> In terms of getting it done sooner.
<cjwatson> is there a bug for dmraid promotion?
<TheMuso> As now 2.6.27 is in/going into the archive, I now have to get alsa 1.0.17 in before FF.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Yes there is. There has been since hardy, and it is set back to new ready for examination.
<TheMuso> let me dig it up.
<cjwatson> bug 191557?
<cjwatson> and 191564
<cjwatson> are the specific issues that were raised in 191557 fixed now? (notification on defective component, and rebuilding a degraded array)
<TheMuso> Re 191557, no work has appeared from upstream concerning rebuilding degraded arrays, but as for detecting an array that has a problem, the extra package bits I'm working on for this can do that. I have also put a script into dmraid to sanity check an array, so that it is not brought up in a degraded state unless the user asks.
<TheMuso> From what I can see, there is very little to no movement with dmraid upstream, unless there is a vcs repo that is being updtaed that I don't know about, but a red hat employee is the upstrea maintainer.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I don't think 2.6.27 is settled yet
<TheMuso> cjwatson: oh ok.
<TheMuso> then I'll hold off on my uploads then...
<cjwatson> hmm, though it does look like linux is at 2.6.27 now
<cjwatson> but the discussion with mdz on ubuntu-devel didn't seem to reach a clear conclusion
<cjwatson> I'd say put the alsa (and pulseaudio?) packages in a PPA for now so that we can try them out with 2.6.27
<TheMuso> Yeah I gathered. I'll wait.
<TheMuso> Yep I'll do that once my dmraid work is done.
<cjwatson> drop me a /msg or e-mail once you're comfortable with dmraid and friends moving to main, and I'll sort that out
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Actually, the changes to partman-auto are much much simpler than I thought.
<CIA-2> partman-basicfilesystems: TheMuso * r569 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/autouse_swap): * init.d/autouse_swap: We no longer need to skip sataraid partitions.
<CIA-2> partman-basicfilesystems: TheMuso * r570 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 60ubuntu2
<CIA-2> console-setup: cjwatson * r75 ubuntu/ (50 files in 2 dirs): Fix property counts in Goha and legacy BDF fonts.
<twb> Doing netinstall of hardy, can I use an NFS mount for the pool?
<twb> I'm thinking I probably need to anna-install the nfs client first (from an http mirror).
<cjwatson> I'm afraid there's no nfs-retriever yet
<cjwatson> been meaning to write one for years
<twb> cjwatson: oh, I have to do the full d-i before I can nfs install?
<cjwatson> so no, you can't
<twb> cjwatson: intersting; rh's kickstart seems to heavily favour NFS as the pool method.
<cjwatson> I realise that, but I think in modern environments HTTP is not too much of an imposition?
<twb> cjwatson: I just have to work out how to drive apache
<twb> The box that's mirroring is in the dmz, so I have to be super careful
<twb> Since I can't just firewall 80 like I can NFS
<twb> I probably need one of those not-really-XML gibberish config entries in apache.conf
<twb> cjwatson: mainly I wanted to use NFS because I expected it to be faster than http
<cjwatson> really? HTTP is a very efficient protocol
<twb> I didn't actually benchmark
<twb> Seems to me though that nfs will be faster and have less overhead for the server than a (heavyweight) httpd
<twb> For something like thttpd, shrug.
<cjwatson> I've implemented HTTP; I'd be surprised if you could get significantly better throughput using NFS
<cjwatson> in any case given that d-i doesn't support it HTTP will be an order of magnitude less trouble
<twb> cjwatson: does d-i support rsync?
<CIA-2> console-setup: cjwatson * r76 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Switch from console-tools-udeb to kbd-udeb, in line with Debian.
<cjwatson> twb: no
<cjwatson> it supports FTP, but that typically has worse file transfer performance than HTTP
<twb> FTP has a huge startup overhead compared to http
<cjwatson> yes, it's a crap file transfer protocol :)
<twb> Not to mention that it can't handle NAT
<cjwatson> honestly, just use HTTP. It's not that hard
<twb> cjwatson: right now I'm using http with my ISP's server, while I wait for someone to sort out the local mirror's http export
<cjwatson> HTTP's main performance weakness is the fairly large headers; however, since d-i only fetches somewhere on the order of 1500 files and their mean size is relatively large compared to the header, I don't think that will make a huge difference
<twb> Hmm, it didn't ask me if I wanted a separate /home partition
<cjwatson> that is correct
<cjwatson> use expert mode if you want that
<twb> Was that removed? OK.
<cjwatson> or manual partitioning
<cjwatson> it was never there
<twb> Debian's has/had it
<cjwatson> sure, but it was never in Ubuntu
<twb> Fair enough.
<cjwatson> Debian is blithely ignoring the fact that a user has no reasonable basis on which to make the decision of how much disk to allocate to each, there's no particularly reasonable default, and if they get it wrong at installation time (when they can be expected to have least knowledge) it's very hard to change later
<cjwatson> Debian is perhaps justified in doing so because their users are on average more knowledgeable
<cjwatson> but I've never felt that it makes sense for Ubuntu to present such a question
<evand> Plus we kind of remove the need for separate /home partitions.
<evand> Apologies for inserting myself into the conversation.
<twb> When you click on LVM LV entries in the partman, it's a noop.  It might be useful if a popup said "don't do that, choose `configure lvm' instead"
<cjwatson> which entries exactly? (what's the text?)
<twb> cjwatson: after you create an LV like "root", it's the entry about the one for the filesystem.
<twb> Sorry, I've already clicked past it.
<cjwatson> did you create the LV using "Configure the Logical Volume Manager"?
<twb> cjwatson: yes.
<cjwatson> it shouldn't be a no-op, then, if I'm understanding you correctly (without exact text it's hard to be sure); selecting the LV should let you e.g. create a filesystem on it
<twb> For real disks, clicking on it says "write a new partition table for this?"
<twb> cjwatson: nono, creating a filesystem and mountpoint is on the next line
<cjwatson> oh, right
<twb> (To clarify: this is netinst d-i on 8.04, without gtk)
<twb> Er, pxe boot, not a "netinst" type CD
<cjwatson> yes, I agree. please file a bug on partman-base
<cjwatson> the real problem is http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=247342, though
<cjwatson> namely, that you get two lines rather than one for an LV in the first place
 * twb does "bts subscribe"
<twb> Sorry, I'm too lazy to get a new/find out my launchpad password
<TheMuso> evand, cjwatson, with the d-i changes I've made for dmraid, and with such changes making partman-dmraid just about redundant, I don't see why we couldn't get ubiquity installing to dmraid arrays, unless parts of ubiquity itself need to be worked on to allow this.
<twb> Stupid question: if "md" is "multiple disks", what does "dm" stand for?
<TheMuso> device mapper
<twb> Ah.
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2781 ubiquity/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Add before and after graphical partition bars to the autopartitioning
<CIA-2> ubiquity: page.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I'm wondering what your thoughts are about getting rid of the dmraid=true kernel command-line, as well as the sataraid warning that gets displayed. If it was decided to remove it, partman-dmraid could be retired, and the remaining partman-dmraid bits could be merged into partman-base. THoughts?
<cjwatson> I'm all for removing it if it works well without, although I'm less sure about merging in partman-dmraid
<cjwatson> what are the contents of that udeb now?
<TheMuso> All partman-dmraid has is the warning, and setting the sataraid flag for dmraid devices. I figured that when partman-base creates /var/lib/partman/devices and its subdirs for devices, that if it detects a dmraid device, it sets the sataraid flag there.
<TheMuso> partman-dmraid also added the commit option to the top of the manual partitioning window, which is now redundant due to my libparted changes.
<cjwatson> normally I'd say that it's better to have an extra module than to make partman-base even larger and more confusing, but if it's literally just setting a single flag, then I guess that isn't worth a separate module
<cjwatson> what consumes the sataraid flag?
<TheMuso> Prior to some recent changes in other parts of partman, it was used to disable features. After all of this is done, the only thing that will use the sataraid flag is partman-auto, to prevent skipping over dmraid mapper devices.
<cjwatson> sounds sensible to merge it all into partman-base, then
<TheMuso> ok great. Will go ahead and tie up the loose ends.
<davmor2> cjwatson: Yay Oem worked :) well on Ubuntu I'll try on Kubuntu now :)
<cjwatson> oh good
<CIA-2> partman-base: TheMuso * r103 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog init.d/parted):
<CIA-2> partman-base: * init.d/parted: Set the sataraid flag for dmraid arrays. This code was
<CIA-2> partman-base:  originally in partman-dmraid, which is being retired.
<CIA-2> partman-base: TheMuso * r104 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 121ubuntu5
<CIA-2> partman-auto: TheMuso * r269 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/auto-shared.sh):
<CIA-2> partman-auto: * lib/auto-shared.sh: Consider device-mapper devices/dmraid arrays with
<CIA-2> partman-auto:  the sataraid flag set as usable for automatic partitioning.
<CIA-2> partman-auto: TheMuso * r270 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 78ubuntu2
<davmor2> cjwatson: Kubuntu Alt 64bit just failed due to the adept breakage but it isn't showing up on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/report.html :(
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40893/
<cjwatson> sometimes the report doesn't manage to figure out installability just exactly the same way as apt
<cjwatson> anyway, please talk to the Kubuntu people
<cjwatson> and see http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/intrepid_probs.html which does report this
<cjwatson> I believe it's being worked on
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Hrm looks like we won't have dmraid event monitoring for intrepid... I am trying to build part of the code here, and it is somewhat broken, as well as not being able to find changelogs for any of the bits needed anywhere on the net or in tarballs...
<jamesb`> hey - does anyone know why d-i insists on creating an extended partition when i'm specifying three partitions as primary in an expert_recipe?
<jamesb`> this is the recipe: 512 512 512 ext3 $primary{ } $bootable{ } method{ format } format{ } use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ ext3 } mountpoint{ /boot } . 512 2048 4096 linux-swap $primary{ } method{ swap } format{ } .  2048 10000 1000000000 xfs $primary{ } method{ format } format{ } use_filesystem{ } filesystem{ xfs } mountpoint{ / } .
<jamesb`>  /boot and swap end up as primary, but / ends up as extended... any ideas?
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks again I've informed riddell the adept issue is minor and should be a doddle to fix and the mysql one is being worked on :)
<cjwatson> jamesb`: do you mean logical rather than extended?
<jamesb`> yeah, sorry
<cjwatson> jamesb`: I think I'd have to see syslog and partman logs
<cjwatson> jamesb`: are you telling it to use the whole disk, or just some existing free space?
<jamesb`> cjwatson: the whole disk
<jamesb`> are the logs saved anywhere after install?
<cjwatson> the logs should let me trace through what's goin on
<cjwatson> going
<cjwatson> yeah, /var/log/installer/
<cjwatson> though I'm curious as to why it's important that / be primary
<cjwatson> usually I've found it best to use logical partitions wherever possible
<cjwatson> as it weakens the constraints that partitioners may find themselves having to solve later
<cjwatson> (I understand that your BIOS probably wants at least one partition to be primary and that might as well be /boot)
<jamesb`> no particular reason, mostly just to keep things the same as our existing machines
<jamesb`> just waiting for the install to finish and i'll grab the logs
<jamesb`> cjwatson: i've got the partman and syslog available now if you want to check them out
<jamesb`> you can grab them from http://dneg.com/~tech/installer/
<CIA-2> hw-detect: TheMuso * r84 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/disk-detect.templates disk-detect.sh):
<CIA-2> hw-detect: * disk-detect.sh: Do not check the kernel command line for any option
<CIA-2> hw-detect:  to enable dmraid support. If functional dmraid arrays are found, they
<CIA-2> hw-detect:  will be activated.
<CIA-2> hw-detect: * debian/disk-detect.templates: Remove disk-detect/dmraid/enable template.
<CIA-2> hw-detect: TheMuso * r85 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.63ubuntu2
<TheMuso> cjwatson: When you get a chance, feel free to look over dmraid for promotion to main. If there are any issues, ping me and I'll attend to them first thing in the morning/during the meeting. As I said, no dmraid event monitoring due to broken code which needs addressing by upstream.
<TheMuso> Now I'm off to bed.
<cjwatson> jamesb`: blink, /dev/vda?
<jamesb`> cjwatson: its a kvm vm - i've tested the same preseed on real hardware and the behaviour is the same though
<CIA-2> pkgsel: cjwatson * r114 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst): Check /cdrom/.disk/info before unmounting /cdrom.
<CIA-2> pkgsel: cjwatson * r115 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu5
<cjwatson> jamesb`: hmm, that's odd, it seems to think there are more partitions to be created after that last one. Could I see your whole preseed file, please? (feel free to strip passwords from it obviously)
<jamesb`> sure - http://dneg.com/~tech/ubuntu.cfg
<mpt> cjwatson, so I've been told I should help with the design of Landscape setup during server installation
<mpt> cjwatson, but that's all I've been told. Has anything been implemented yet? If not, is it intended for Intrepid?
<cjwatson> mpt: OK, so I *very* recently added the core stuff to pkgsel: that's a question asked just before doing bulk package installation that asks you how you want to manage updates
<cjwatson> mpt: the broad design of that question is as specified by Mark
<cjwatson> __Choices: No automatic updates, Install security updates automatically, Manage system with Landscape
<cjwatson> _Description: How do you want to manage upgrades on this system?
<cjwatson>  Applying updates on a frequent basis is an important part of keeping your
<cjwatson>  system secure.
<cjwatson>  .
<cjwatson>  By default, updates need to be applied manually using package management
<cjwatson>  tools. Alternatively, you can choose to have this system automatically
<cjwatson>  download and install security updates, or you can choose to manage this
<cjwatson>  system over the web as part of a group of systems using Canonical's
<cjwatson>  Landscape service.
<cjwatson> we haven't put the glue together for the last bit yet, but I believe the idea is that if you select "Landscape" here then the landscape-client package will ask for your Landscape ID
<mpt> assuming that you have one
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/pkgsel/ubuntu/revision/112 if you want the whole thing
<cjwatson> right, I gather you'd be able to leave it blank
<mpt> thanks
<cjwatson> I don't know a whole lot about how Landscape works - mdz just gave me the design in person
<mpt> Well, I was wondering if anyone would choose "Manage system with Landscape" because they want to start using Landscape, and therefore don'g have an ID yet.
<cjwatson> although the wording is my fault and now's an excellent time to improve it
<cjwatson> I don't know how you go about getting an ID. Presumably you have to sign up for support
<cjwatson> (or a trial)
<cjwatson> this was a "just one more thing I can do" late last night kind of deal, so I haven't actually tried it yet
<mpt> ok
<mpt> cjwatson, will it be present in the latest daily server ISO?
<cjwatson> part of the "late last night" bit was that it was *cough* a bit busted
<cjwatson> I fixed the bustedness I saw today, but that won't be in an ISO yet
<mpt> ok
<cjwatson> I had to mess around a bit to get that question to appear only in netboot or server installations
<cjwatson> jamesb`: (I'll get back to you, BTW, still trying to figure out what's going on)
<cjwatson> dendrobates: so, as I said in e-mail, we now have a question that will prompt for the type of automatic updates you want, of which one choice is Landscape
<jamesb`> cjwatson: thanks, i appreciate it. let me know if there's any more info you need or if there's anywhere to start digging to investigate myself
<cjwatson> dendrobates: we need to get that choice bound to a sensible action; currently it's bound to "install landscape-client", which is apparently not quite right
<cjwatson> dendrobates: so we need to arrange for landscape-client to ask for the ID if and only if the user chose to manage their system using Landscape, right?
<dendrobates> cjwatson: could it be to install landscape client at a certain debconf priority/
<cjwatson> there is no such concept in the installer
<dendrobates> cjwatson: ahh, right.
<cjwatson> sorry :)
<dendrobates> cjwatson: so that is why I planned on doing it a different way.
<cjwatson> however, we could easily arrange to set some dummy template in landscape-client that you can use to determine the priority at which you ask the question
<cjwatson> that would be my usual suggestion
<cjwatson> db_get landscape-client/ask-for-id; if [ "$RET" = true ]; then priority=high; else priority=medium; fi; db_input "$priority" landscape-client/id
<cjwatson> something like that
<dendrobates> cjwatson: if you are selecting landscape to update, it can be assumed that you have an account, no?
<cjwatson> 16:12 <mpt> Well, I was wondering if anyone would choose "Manage system with Landscape" because they want to start using Landscape, and therefore don'g have an ID yet.
<cjwatson> I think we need to assume that some people will choose it out of curiosity
<dendrobates> cjwatson: so db_get landscape-client/ask-for-id in debconf sounds like the best bet.
<cjwatson> dendrobates: can I see the current packaging?
<dendrobates> cjwatson: chinstrap:~rclark/uploads/
<cjwatson> _Description: Account Name:
<cjwatson>  Short lowercase identifier of the Landscape account this computer
<cjwatson>  will be assigned.
<cjwatson> is that expected to be an identifier you already know?
<cjwatson> or is it analogous to a hostname?
<cjwatson> dendrobates: please change debian/landscape-client.postinst to put '. /usr/share/debconf/confmodule' at the very top of the file, right under 'set -e'; non-intuitively, sourcing that file has the effect of re-execing the whole script from the start, so you usually want to source it right up top
<cjwatson> (you could do the $1 = configure test before it to save resources in corner cases, I suppose)
<dendrobates> cjwatson: I think account name is already known, but I will check with the landscape guys.
<cjwatson> also, please remove db_stop; it doesn't do what you want, and can do bad things in the installer context
<dendrobates> cjwatson: will do.
<cjwatson> postrm: ! deluser --version >/dev/null 2>&1 || exec deluser landscape
<cjwatson> lose the "exec" - you have stuff after it which won't get run if you exec deluser
<cjwatson> dendrobates: anyway, give me a template name you want to use, and add it to debian/templates with Type: boolean and an untranslated Description (i.e. Description: not _Description:)
<cjwatson> oh, and also Default: false
<cjwatson> I'll arrange to set it to true
<dendrobates> cjwatson: ok, give me a few minutes.
<mpt> cjwatson, so the prompt that asks for your Landscape ID could direct you to http://landscape.canonical.com/ if you don't have one already
<mpt> other than that, I'm not sure there's anything for me to do here
<cjwatson> dendrobates: ^- that's one for your side of this I think
<cjwatson> jamesb`: OK, I'm a bit mystified here. Could you run some debugging for me? Comment out the debconf/priority line in your preseed file so that we get an opportunity for some interaction; add DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer to the kernel parameters; then, when it asks you for a hostname, press alt-f2, start a shell, 'nano /bin/perform_recipe', and put 'set -x' on the second line
<cjwatson> jamesb`: then continue, and I'll need those logs again
<jamesb`> cjwatson: okay, i'll do that and let you know when the logs etc are ready
<cjwatson> that should give me a shell trace of where it's applying the partitioning recipe, and I ought to be able to see whatever's broken from that
<cjwatson> thanks
<jamesb`> no problem
<dendrobates> cjwatson: landscape-client/register_system
<dendrobates> cjwatson: do you want this in the postinst?  <cjwatson> db_get landscape-client/ask-for-id; if [ "$RET" = true ]; then priority=high; else priority=medium; fi; db_input "$priority" landscape-client/id
<cjwatson> well, that was example code, but that sort of idea, yes
<cjwatson> I'm not sure which questions you actually want to ask
<dendrobates> cjwatson: except in the installer, none.
<cjwatson> right now, the db_get calls you have will just retrieve information from the database; you'll need 'db_input "$priority" question/name || true; db_input "$priority" other/question/name || true; db_go' or something like that to actually have them asked
<cjwatson> with the priority conditional above they will be asked in expert mode outside the installer and asked in either normal or expert mode in the installer, which I think is the right model personally
<dendrobates> cjwatson: ok, good. we are trying to avoid every desktop user being asked a question when they upgrade.
<cjwatson> yes
<dendrobates> cjwatson:  I have avioded debconf, and now I wish I hadn't, would make this all easier.
<cjwatson> I mean, if you'd rather, you could also do 'if [ "$RET" = true ]; then db_input ... || true; db_input ... || true; ... db_go; fi'
<cjwatson> i.e. only ask the question at all in the installer, regardless of default priority
<cjwatson> it's really not as scary as it looks at this level, but takes a little getting used to I know
<cjwatson> maybe I should give an open week talk on it or something at some point
<CIA-2> pkgsel: cjwatson * r116 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-2> pkgsel: Preseed landscape-client/register_system to true if Landscape is
<CIA-2> pkgsel: selected.
<jamesb`> cjwatson: partman and syslog are here: http://dneg.com/~tech/log.debug/ - let me know if you need anything else
<cjwatson> jamesb`: ah, I was looking in the intrepid source and it's fixed there; no wonder I couldn't figure it out
<cjwatson> partman-auto 74:
<cjwatson>   * Don't create the last partition as a logical partition when all partitions
<cjwatson>     are defined as primary and there are sufficient primary partitions
<cjwatson>     available. Closes: #413505.
<cjwatson> jamesb`: do you need a fix urgently, or is it sufficient to know that it's fixed in later releases?
<jamesb`> cjwatson: its not crazy urgent - would be nice to have though. i guess i can try patching it in myself if its updated in a newer version
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/partman-auto/trunk/revision?start_revid=1138
<jamesb`> cheers
<dendrobates> cjwatson: I made the landscape debconf changes and uploaded the package to chinstrap.  Can you take a quick look before I move on?
<cjwatson> dendrobates: I didn't think we were going to ask landscape-client/register_system, only have it be preseeded by the installer
<cjwatson> dendrobates: if that's the case, (a) it should have Description not _Description (untranslated) (b) the landscape.canonical.com link should be moved somewhere that's actually visible
<dendrobates> cjwatson: oops, you did say that.
<cjwatson> dendrobates: the indentation in landscape-client.postinst is pretty foul, and you *must* have a space after [ or it will break
<cjwatson> dendrobates: you don't appear to actually ask the questions anywhere
<cjwatson> dendrobates: chinstrap:~cjwatson/landscape-client-1.0.17/debian/landscape-client.postinst is more what I had in mind
<dendrobates> ok
<cjwatson> I haven't tested this, but I guess you hadn't either :)
<cjwatson> to test the question-asking, you could do this before installing the package: echo landscape-client landscape-client/register_system boolean true | sudo debconf-set-selections
<dendrobates> cjwatson: not yet, unfortunately I'm trying to do about 6 things at once and doing none of them well.  I will fix it all up, in the end though.
<CIA-2> pkgsel: cjwatson * r117 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu6
<superm1> evand, would you mind taking a look at bug 261676 sooner then  alpha5?  it's what will pull DKMS onto the dvds, so I wanted to make sure that we could include dkms as an item to install in the preseed and that it actually ends up working?
<evand> superm1: will do.  This week has been insanely busy, but I should have much more time post FF
<superm1> evand, sure, just so long as can try a dvd image prior to alpha5.  we had a mad rush closer to the end of last time fighting daily after daily on some things, so sooner is better.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r954 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-1 kernels.
<evand> noted
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r955 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu11
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-28
<CIA-2> console-setup: cjwatson * r77 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.25ubuntu3
<cjwatson> TheMuso: do you have something to take care of anna-installing dmraid-udeb when needed?
<cjwatson> TheMuso: dmraid promoted to main
<soren> cjwatson: Unless something changes, that happens in disk-detect
<soren> s/changes/changed/
<TheMuso> cjwatson: disk-detect does that.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: and thanks.
<TheMuso> soren: Nothing has changed in terms of disk-detect not handling dmraid-udeb.
<soren> -ETOOMANYNEGATIONS
<TheMuso> heh
<TheMuso> basically no it hasn't changed.
<soren> Ok, got it :)
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<abli_> Hi! I am trying to make a custom ubuntu installer with preseeding. The problem is that some of my preseeds are being ignored (or they are wrong): for example, I have "d-i mirror/http/hostname string local_machine:9999"  in the preseed file, but I still get asked for the mirror. (local_machine is the domain name of a local machine which runs approx (apt proxy). Any ideas?)
<abli_> also: does the order of lines in the preseed file matter?
<abli_> In general, why don't the preseed lines mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html work? (I am using http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso as a base)
<cjwatson> abli_: so how are you feeding the preseed file to the installer?
<cjwatson> and exactly which question do you get asked? (a transcription of the question text would be best)
<Omahn> Hello. I'm using PXE boot to install Hardy from a local mirror. Recently it's stop working, stopping with a 'Failed to load installer component: Loading apt-mirror-setup failed for unknown reasons' message. Has anyone any experience with this or how to debug?
<cjwatson> Omahn: update your installer image to the one in hardy-updates
<Omahn> That's funny. I was just reading your comments in Launchpad saying the same thing.. :-)
<Omahn> Trying it now..
<Omahn> Phew! Thanks, works perfectly now. I was starting to sweat a bit.. giving a demo of our Ubuntu/puppet build to try and get Ubuntu officially supported in our organisation..
<cjwatson> sorry about that bug, it was one of those things that intrinsically only showed up after release
<Omahn> No problems at all, it's nice to actually get to speak to one of the devs directly rather than through a call centre.
<Omahn> cjwatson: On a slightly different note, do you know if Canonical offers educational pricing on their support contracts?
<cjwatson> I don't; Canonical tends to insulate its developers from having to care about pricing details :)
<Omahn> No problem :-)
<cjwatson> http://forms.canonical.com/dashboard/survey/response.jsp seems to be the, er, canonical way to find out
<Omahn> (filling that out, right now)
<abli_> cjwatson, I put it in the cd image and pass the filename in isolinux.cfg as a boot parameter. Some preseed settings _are_ apparently being used, for example I am not asked for the keyboard configuration (which my preseed file also contains)
<abli_> The first question I am asked is to okay the hostname, and the second "Choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive" (by country, in the installer one long list of countries with "United States" set default and "enter information manually" at top.)
<cjwatson> you may have to put some of those things on the kernel command line instead
<cjwatson> e.g. netcfg/get_hostname=foobar
<cjwatson> the installation guide does say some stuff about this
<cjwatson> 12:00 <abli_> also: does the order of lines in the preseed file matter?
<cjwatson> it does not matter; think of it as setting lots of variables and then setting the whole thing going
<cjwatson> by the same token, if you try to set the same question twice, the last one will win
<abli_> cjwatson, thanks. Which "installation guide" are you talking about? I am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization  and using https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html for some preseed settings.
<cjwatson> I mean the latter
<cjwatson> see e.g. the first paragraph of "Network configuration"
<cjwatson> and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html#preseed-bootparms for general advice
<abli_> But that talks about "may use kernel command line instead of preseed file" and not "have to use kernel command line", right? My preseed file is on the CD, so having all settings in one file, instead of some in the preseed file and some on the kernel command line would be nicer.
<abli_> Also, why doesn't "d-i netcfg/get_hostname string test-machine" work from the preseed file, if "netfg/get_hostname" works from the kernel commandline?
<abli_> I think the preseed-contents.htm is not fully up-to-date: for example, it mentiones"d-i partman...." lines for preseeding the partitioner, but if I do an install, and then dump the debconf settings, I see "partman partman-auto...." lines being used. Is "d-i partman..." the correct one? (I couldn't get partitioning preseeded either way, not even for a "fully automatic use whole disk" setup)
<cjwatson> sorry, you can't put all of them in one file even if they're on the CD. The reason is that the installer doesn't actually have enough brain to read files off the CD until it's got a little way through the installation.
<abli_> Putting " netcfg/get_hostname=foobar" on the kernel command line did solve the hostname-asking part. But how do I turn off dhcp? I have both "d-i netcfg/use_dhcp boolean false" and "d-i netcfg/disable_dhcp boolean true" but the installer still uses dhcp
<cjwatson> the "may" equivocation is because the exact questions you have to put on the kernel command line vary depending on which installation method you're using.
<cjwatson> in other words, the preseed file isn't read until after netcfg runs, so setting netcfg questions in there is useless.
<cjwatson> (in your installation method; not in others)
<cjwatson> "d-i partman..." is correct
<cjwatson> netcfg/disable_dhcp=true on the kernel command line
<cjwatson> I wouldn't recommend dumping the debconf database as a source of preseeding options, particularly not for partitioning. The advice in the installation guide is a much better source there
<abli_> But I tried what the installation guide suggested and it didn't appear to work.
<abli_> But back to the dhcp part: if I am using the netinstall mini.iso as a base, everything that preseed-contents.html would suggest to put in the preseed file as "d-i netcfg/.." I have to put in the kernel commandline?
<abli_> Also, even thought I have "netcfg/disable_dhcp=true" on the kernel commandline, dhcp is still used by the installer
<cjwatson> re partitioning, I can perhaps help if I see the preseed file
<cjwatson> netcfg: yes, the installation guide even says that explicitly
<abli_> I am not _booting_ from the network. The way I interpret the installation guide, putting it in the kernel command line is only needed when booting from the network, not when using the netinst mini.iso (which, after all boots from the CD, so there is no reason the installer can't read the preseed file before running netcfg)
<cjwatson> the thing that makes a difference is what the image was built for - that is, which particular installer components are built into the image
<cjwatson> if you use a netboot image, it doesn't matter whether you happen to boot it from the network or from its CD form factor
<cjwatson> please just take my word for it?
<cjwatson> I'll be happy to try to get the installation guide clarified, and would appreciate a bug filed on the installation-guide package in Ubuntu for that specific issue (i.e. not clear enough about booting from network vs. booting a netboot image) to remind me
<cjwatson> the reason that the installer can't read the preseed file before running netcfg is that the netboot installer image doesn't actually contain any CD drivers - it has to fetch them from the network
<cjwatson> booting from the CD and getting Linux to understand the CD are two very different matters, often confused
<abli_> ah. ok.
<abli_> The preseed file: http://angel.elte.hu/~abeld/preseed
<cjwatson> disable_dhcp> interesting, I can't reproduce that. Perhaps you could add DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer to the kernel command line and get me the syslog (go back to installer main menu, select "save debug logs") so that I can investigate that
<cjwatson> lose those partman-auto preseeds, they're useless
<abli_> ok.
<cjwatson> I mean the ones beginning partman-auto rather thand-i
<abli_> yeah, ok.
<cjwatson> if you have more than one disk then you'll need to preseed partman-auto/disk
<abli_> I only want to automate the "install to the whole disk" (i.e. the most trivial installation), so it should work
<cjwatson> as the guide says:
<cjwatson> # Alternatively, you can specify a disk to partition. The device name must
<cjwatson> # be given in traditional non-devfs format.
<cjwatson> # For example, to use the first SCSI/SATA hard disk:
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<cjwatson> # Note: If you want to use whatever disk is available, no matter
<cjwatson> # what its device name, comment the line above out. This will only work if
<cjwatson> # the system only has one disk.
<cjwatson> if you have more than one disk and leave out partman-auto/disk, then the preseeding will be ignored ...
<abli_> Well, I have only one disk (actually I am only trying to automate installing in a kvm virtual machine so that I can debug/test other parts of the automatic installer faster.)  I'll try the disable_dhcp debugging in about an hour.
<abli_> btw. can I preseed the "save debug logs" setting? :)
<cjwatson> you can't preseed the process of dropping out and going back to the installer main menu at some point in the middle, no
<abli_> cjwatson, ouch. So I can't create an "all debugs turned on" automatic install?
<abli_> I submitted the documentation bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/installation-guide/+bug/262330
<cjwatson> you only need the "save debug logs" bit if the installation fails part-way through
<cjwatson> if it succeeds, logs will automatically be saved in /var/log/installer/ on the target system
<cjwatson> and putting DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer provides a complete trace of most things
<cjwatson> putting that on the kernel command line, I mean
<abli_> ok. so " DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer" is the setting I was looking for
<abli_> The contents of /var/log/installer I uploaded to http://angel.elte.hu/~abeld/test-installer-logs/  The preseed file used is at http://angel.elte.hu/~abeld/preseed
<cjwatson> "true" is spelt thus, not "tru".
<cjwatson> I don't think preseed/file is ever honoured in netboot installations. I'd suggest putting it somewhere network-accessible and using preseed/url instead.
<cjwatson> furthermore, the CD is never mounted in an installation from a netboot image - you boot off it, but Linux never looks at it after that - so you couldn't use preseed/file=/cdrom/... anyway
<abli_> woops. yes. I had a typo in isolinux.cfg
<abli_> ok. that explains a lot.
<cjwatson> there is an "initrd preseeding" mechanism that you can use if you absolutely have to have the preseed file on the CD you're using; it's documented in the installation guide, I think, and requires unpacking and rebuilding the installer image
<cjwatson> most people find preseed/url easier
<abli_> No, I'll just use preseed/url, thanks.
<abli_> I'll also update the documentation bug to "note that preseed/file won't work with netboot"
<cjwatson> if you could file a separate bug for that, I'd appreciate it
<abli_> ok.
<cjwatson> dumping multiple problems into the one bug often causes problems later (for example if one bit gets fixed but the other doesn't), and generally makes things harder to track
<cjwatson> the guide does actually sort of say that already, but only by omission
<abli_> althought the two are sort-of related: one has to configure network before preseed/url can be read, so noting that preseed/file won't work with netboot image fixes the currently filed bug, too
<cjwatson> the "if you're netbooting:", "if you're booting a remastered CD:", etc. bit
<cjwatson> I'd rather it were separate anyway, please
<cjwatson> it's much easier to merge bugs in Launchpad than it is to split them
<abli_> where is that "if you are netbooting" part?
<abli_> ok. seperate bug it is.
<cjwatson> in the "Loading the preconfiguration file" section
<cjwatson> linked from https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<abli_> ah ok.
<cjwatson> oh, actually, that second bug would be invalid
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-intro.html already has a table saying that file preseeding isn't supported with netboot
<abli_> ouch
<abli_> I didn't even see that page... I started from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization (which does link to it, but the link is a bit tucked away). So what really mislead me was that that page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization) only talks about 'full' CDs, i.e. non-netboot ones
<abli_> Another problem: I am using preseed/url now, but even thought the preseed file contains "d-i mirror/http/directory string /ubuntu" it is somehow read by the installer as "(null)": In /var/log/syslog I get "debconf: <-- GET mirror/http/directory" and on the next line "debconf: <-- 0 (null)". And then it tries to wget "http://csik.elte.hu:9999(dist)/hardy/Release/" which, of course, fails. The preseed file is at http://angel.elte.hu/~abeld/preseed.cfg
<abli_> I mean wget "http://csik.elte.hu:9999(null)/dists/hardy/Release/"
<abli_> I have to go now, but if you have any idea about this mirror-directory setting, I'll read the logs tomorrow.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-29
<cjwatson> TheMuso: err, oops. Could you re-push your partman-auto branch? I'm hoping you still have it ...
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I was trying to upgrade it and deleted it (to work around some other problems), forgetting that you had added some revisions I hadn't fetched yet :(
<cjwatson> or anyone who happens to have TheMuso's changes and is a member of ubuntu-core-dev could re-push it, I guess
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I still have it. Do I need to overwrite?
 * TheMuso is around for a MOTU release meeting, but will be gone after that.
<cjwatson> shouldn't need to overwrite
<TheMuso> Ok pushing now.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: On the flip side, I may have to get a tarball of the casper bzr branch when I get back from holiday, as I need to do some accessibility work... Unless the bzr branch for casper is fixed?
<cjwatson> it's not. I'll be happy to throw you a tarball
<TheMuso> ok thanks, will prod you about it when I return.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: pushed.
<cjwatson> great, thanks
<TheMuso> You're welcome, see you Monday week.
<cjwatson> oh, about those dmraid disk images ...?
<TheMuso> Yeah. They are linked in the email I sent to devel.
<cjwatson> oh, great, thanks
<cjwatson> thanks for the mdcfg bug forward; I'll sort that out
<TheMuso> np.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r956 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-2 kernels.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r957 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu12
<cjwatson> evand: how are those feature-freeze(-exception) bits coming along?
<evand> cjwatson: taking much longer than initially expected, but I hope to have everything in by the end of the day.
<cjwatson> ok, let me know if you need any help
<evand> will do, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-30
<hye> hi
<hye> does anyone know how to change the first screen of installer?
<hye> when you install xubuntu, after language selection, you see the menu with image logo.
<hye> i'm wondering if anyone knows how to change the logo
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-31
<notoy> :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-24
<StevenK> evand: Gentle prod to check on the error message I reported with wubi
<evand> StevenK: -ENOCONTEXT
<evand> was this a bug report?
<StevenK> evand: This was testing the wubi-r144.exe you prepared for me
<evand> ah, where did you report the error message?  If it was in here I probably lost it / didn't notice it.
<StevenK> evand: It was in here, yes.
<StevenK> You even replied :-)
<evand> apologies then
<evand> oh
<evand> then my memory is shot
<evand> can you post it again anyway?
<StevenK> evand: Huzzah, that gives me an Install inside Windows button, which when clicked says "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'name'"
<evand> cute
<StevenK> Yay for long running IRC sessions
<evand> I'll prod that just as soon as I'm done sorting out a new ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<evand> yeah, I gave up on irssi + screen + server a while ago and just use pidgin now.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r128 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control copyright):
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Move translate-toolkit and gimp to build-deps-indep.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Removing trailing comma from dependencies.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Drop coreutils dependency as it's in essential.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Use the proper Vcs-Bzr field, rather than the old XS-Vcs-Bzr.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Replace entire GPL-2 copyright with a pointer to common-licenses.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: * Bump standards version to 3.8.3.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r129 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 3
<CIA-33> wubi: evand * r145 trunk/ (data/isolist.ini debian/changelog): Kubuntu Netbook Edition is now Kubuntu Netbook.
<CIA-33> wubi: evand * r146 trunk/data/images/ (3 files): Forgot to rename files in the previous commit.
<evand> ah, it's down to Wubi looking for an amd64 Kubuntu Netbook image, which doesn't exist
<cjwatson> hmm, nice to see that people were doing routine d-i maintenance in my absence ;-)
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1129 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-6 kernels.
<CIA-33> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r196 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/system/subarch-arm-linux.c): merge lp:~mcasadevall/libdebian-installer/dove-soc
<CIA-33> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r197 ubuntu/src/system/subarch-arm-linux.c: typo
<CIA-33> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r198 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.63ubuntu2
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r375 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge lp:~mcasadevall/base-installer/dove-soc
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r376 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.101ubuntu3
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1130 ubuntu/ (6 files in 4 dirs): merge lp:~mcasadevall/debian-installer/dove-soc
<evand> my apologies, it didn't occur to me that it would be needed, but definitely noted for next time you're on holiday.
<cjwatson> :-) just teasing
<cjwatson> I'll give libd-i a bit to build before uploading that
<evand> cjwatson: Regarding https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/413135 , I dug around a bit, but ran out of time last week to further investigate it.  Is this bug still on your radar?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 413135 in oem-priority "Installer needs way to install PAE kernel on i386 9.10 DVD" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> yes, it is
<cjwatson> well, the general idea is, I hadn't seen the actual bug 'til now
<evand> okay, good deal
<cjwatson> Jerone was sending nagging mails about that while I was on holiday
<CIA-33> wubi: evand * r147 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> wubi: Use i386 if an amd64 version of the selected distribution does not
<CIA-33> wubi: exist.
<xivulon> cjwatson hi, I am stacked with grub2, I get to the point where the linux kernel and initrd are loaded, but as soon as I run the `boot` command it jams
<xivulon> grub2 is generated here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk/annotate/head%3A/Makefile#L74
<cjwatson> sorry, I'm not very good at debugging that kind of thing yet
<cjwatson> try to narrow down whether it's failing in grub or in early kernel startup
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r377 ubuntu/ (6 files in 5 dirs): Prefer PAE kernels on machines with >3GB of RAM (LP: #413135).
<xivulon> cjwatson do you know how to get some debug info? I turned on debug mode in grub but does not help
<evand> xivulon: wubi r147 got past grub for me.
<xivulon> woo
<evand> perhaps your issue is a grub bug, rather than a misconfiguration?
<xivulon> may be is because I use VB...
<xivulon> or maybe the version of grub I am using on my builid system...
<evand> perhaps
<xivulon> a few hours wasted... :(
<xivulon> good to hear that, how far do you go?
<evand> xivulon: well, you've possibly found a bug, so it's not a waste.
<evand> I would definitely take it to the grub mailing list though
 * xivulon does not like bugs when there is no shell
<evand> if, as cjwatson says, you can determine it's in grub and not in the initramfs.
<evand> xivulon: to the kubuntu netbook desktop
<xivulon> ah cool
<evand> (which is just because ubiquity crashed)
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1131 ubuntu/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Add pcmcia-modules to hd-media images (LP: #415675).
<xivulon> evand is it #243105?
<xivulon> We'll need to do some changes in update-grub as well, hopefully it will be easier this time around
<evand> no, it appears to be a ubiquity-frontend-kde/kde issue
<cjwatson> xivulon: I don't really, sorry
<cjwatson> xivulon: if it might be in the initramfs, adding debug= to the boot parameters line might help
<cjwatson> and remove quiet splash, of course
<evand> ah, python-kde4 is broken.  Hilarious.
<evand> StevenK: So I fixed the issue you were hitting, and as noted above, I've gotten to ubiquity, but it's crashing due to a broken symlink in python-kde4.  I imagine wubi kubuntu netbook installs will work once that is fixed.
<evand> (bug #417494 - seems to be fixed already)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417494 in kdebindings "Broken symlink in python-kde4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417494
<mterry> evand, OEM needs me this week.  Which means I probably won't do much ubiquity plugin work.  Thankfully, it's in a state where it could be pushed (read reviewed).  The last thing I wanted to do this week is reorganize the plugins a bit to be more extendable.  But I don't promise I can get to that.  So I'm for-realz asking for a review sometime this week in anticipation of FF
<xivulon> cjwatson, looks more like grub, it also jams with no initramfs at all, only vmlinuz and seems to be jamming quite early on
<evand> mterry: okay, it's already on my todo list for today.  I'll make sure I get to it next.
<evand> thanks for the heads up
<mterry> evand, in addition to reading the code, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/Plugins to see how it's supposed to work and an example plugin you could play with
<evand> okay
<mterry> evand, cool, thanks
<CIA-33> base-installer: cjwatson * r378 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.101ubuntu4
<cjwatson> xivulon: http://grub.enbug.org/HowToDebug may be helpful, or not
<cjwatson> 'set debug=all' might be useful in any case ...
<xivulon> cjwatson thx will give it a try tonight
<StevenK> evand: UNR, even?
<evand> StevenK: yeah, that too :)
<StevenK> evand: So there's a new .exe published, or not yet?
<evand> StevenK:  there is now
<StevenK> evand: Excellent, I'll test it tomorrow. Thanks!
<evand> sure thing
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r130 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/COPYING: Include the GPLv2 in COPYING.
<NCommander> cjwatson, thanks for looking at base-installer; I need to tweak the dove d-i branch though so please don't merge that one quite yet. (I wrote the branch on the assumption we would get a vmlinuz, not a uImage)
<cjwatson> oh, I already did
<cjwatson> but haven't uploaded
<NCommander> cjwatson, I can fix that quickly
<NCommander> cjwatson, hold on
<NCommander> cjwatson, checking out the branch; I'll apply my change and testbuild the ful larmel build so we can make sure we don't break imx51 this quickly (I apologize, I didn't except you to get on this as quickly as you did coming off vacation :-))
<kirkland> evand: hiya, testing the latest iso's for encrypt-home
<kirkland> evand: is formatting ext4 supposed to take a long time at 5% ?
<evand> kirkland: it could.  Large drive?  Might want to check the output of ps auxf
<kirkland> evand: guest or host?
<evand> guest
<evand> to make sure it is in fact formatting
<evand> cjwatson: so we've run into a bit of a problem regarding encrypted swap as it's currently implemented.  The password ends up in clear text on the swap device because the latter is not overwritten until its needed.  The workaround that kirkland and I have come up with for this is to dd /dev/zero over all the swap devices at the end of the install.  Do you think it's acceptable?  It strikes me as being really hackish.
<kirkland> evand: only do that dd *if* encrypted-swap is flagged "on"
<evand> kirkland: indeed
<kirkland> evand: as this operation will take a few seconds
<evand> I'm wondering if it would just be better to create a cryptswap type in partman and handle things there.
<kirkland> evand: and we shouldn't penalize non-swap-encrypted installations
<evand> absolutely
<kirkland> evand: i know you're not asking for my opinion, but wiping the swap slate clean on shutdown doesn't seem *that* hackish to me
<evand> cjwatson: (for what it's worth, the current implementation is user-setup-apply calling ecryptfs-setup-swap, which configures the target filesystem for swap use, but does not actually enable it)
<kirkland> evand: and as i understand it, a cryptswap in partman won't help in the encrypted-home case, because we don't know that we need encrypted swap until *after* partman has run
<evand> hrm
<evand> my concern was more having partman-target (or whichever component) check user-setup/encrypt-home, but I guess that's not necessary
<kirkland> evand: but that runs *before* user-setup/encrypt-home is set (when preseeding is not used)
<evand> no I mean my concern with fixing this issue as we've proposed
<evand> ignore the cryptswap idea
 * kirkland is lost :-)
<evand> sorry, I'm thinking this through as I type
<evand> probably not the best approach
<evand> the one thing partman gives us that this approach does not is some structure
 * kirkland tries to keep up
<evand> the only way I can think of doing this is parsing crypttab for swap
<evand> which I guess isn't that bad
<kirkland> evand: right, that's what I'm thinking
<kirkland> evand: thinking about this as a paragraph in english ... ->
<kirkland> evand: "If you've indicated that you want us to prepare your swap devices for encryption, we should wipe them clean for you, as part of the installation/setup process."
<evand> I don't think we actually need to give the user the option.  I'm concerned that more people understand what "encrypt my home directory" means than "prepare my swap devices for encryption"
<kirkland> evand: agreed
<kirkland> evand: i'm not proposing we expose "wipe the swap" as an option
<kirkland> evand: i'm suggesting that's implied by swap encryption, which is implied by homedir encryption ;-)
<kirkland> evand: bootstrapping security is fun!
<evand> sure
<evand> haha
<cjwatson> I think a dd is ok
<cjwatson> I don't think a cryptswap type would really be right - it's not cryptswap, it's swap on an encrypted volume
<kirkland> cjwatson: the method evand is using to create encrypted swap (ecryptfs-setup-swap), adds entries to /etc/crypttab that are cryptswap types
<cjwatson> that's not the same as partman thinking that's the type though ...
<evand> cjwatson: noted; thanks
<evand> cjwatson: is this a suitable place as far as you're concerned (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/258790/) or should I move the code into finish-install.d/99wipe_swap and duplicate it in ubiquity?
<cjwatson> evand: I think it's OK, just make it not fail if /etc/crypttab doesn't exist
<evand> ah, good call
<evand> swapoff would probably be a good idea too :-/
<CIA-33> user-setup: evand * r202 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-33> user-setup: Zero out swap devices at the end of install when encryption is
<CIA-33> user-setup: enabled.
<CIA-33> user-setup: evand * r203 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu9
<kirkland> evand: \o/
<kirkland> evand: might i expect another iso today, or should i just pick it up tomorrow?
<NCommander> cjwatson, merged changes: lp:~mcasadevall/debian-installer/dove-soc
<NCommander> cjwatson, the imx51 targets also build, but I'm not sure they target the newest kernel
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3395 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.101ubuntu4, user-setup 1.27ubuntu9.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3396 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.12
<cjwatson> NCommander: thanks
<NCommander> cjwatson, sorry on the delay for that
<cjwatson> *shrug8
<cjwatson> *
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1132 ubuntu/build/config/armel/ (dove.cfg dove/netboot.cfg): merge lp:~mcasadevall/debian-installer/dove-soc
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1133 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu52
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-25
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1134 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): Marvell Dove kernel udebs are called *-dove-di, not *-mvl-dove-di.
<cjwatson> NCommander: I'm not entirely convinced by your test build :-) Could you try again with r1134? I'd prefer that to be tested before upload
<NCommander> cjwatson, which branch do you want me to pull from?
<NCommander> cjwatson, (and has publisher been fixed or do i still need to add universe :-))
<cjwatson> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu
<cjwatson> publisher's fixed
 * cjwatson -> bed
<NCommander> cjwatson, night
<CIA-33> ubiquity: shtylman * r3397 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/qt/app.ui ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): Added support for encrypted home/swap login in kde installer
<evand> kirkland: the updated versions of ubiquity and user-setup didn't make it onto today's CD build because the livefs failed to build due to what looks like a broken readline-common package.
<NCommander> cjwatson, *belated*, so imx51 target failed to build with latest kernel mainline :-/
<StevenK> evand: Yup, readline-common wants a version of dpkg that doesn't exist. Or install-info, which I don't think exists either
<evand> indeed
<StevenK> Bad doko
<evand> haha
<StevenK> Hmm. install-info does exist
<evand> weird
 * StevenK fiddles with livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> StevenK: http://wiki.debian.org/Transitions/DpkgToGnuInstallInfo may be relevant
<cjwatson> for background if nothing else
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1135 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-7 kernels.
<StevenK> cjwatson: I'm not certain why apt isn't just pulling in install-info directly and just dealing then
<cjwatson> dunno
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1136 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu53
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3398 ubiquity/ (74 files in 2 dirs): Update desktop file translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r447 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/ast.po po/kk.po): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> console-setup: cjwatson * r109 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/be.po po/eu.po po/nl.po po/pt_BR.po po/vi.po): Update translations from Launchpad.
<kirkland> evand: :-/  bummer
<CIA-33> partman-auto: cjwatson * r299 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/ast.po po/be.po po/kk.po po/sl.po): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r225 ubuntu/debian/ (12 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> partman-base: cjwatson * r166 ubuntu/debian/ (22 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<shtylman> evand: how do I go about getting a new package (say ubiquity-slideshow-kde) in the system?
<CIA-33> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r687 ubuntu/debian/ (65 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> partman-target: cjwatson * r772 ubuntu/debian/ (12 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<evand> shtylman: roughly, it first needs to be uploaded to universe and NEW'ed by an archive admin.  Once it's in universe, a main inclusion request needs to be filled out, and approved by an archive admin.  From there it needs to be added to the live seed, and an archive admin needs to add it to the overrides.
<CIA-33> pkgsel: cjwatson * r148 ubuntu/debian/ (12 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<shtylman> evand: k...so once I make a package...how do I get it in universe? do I just tell someone from MOTU the lp branch?
<evand> shtylman: you'll need a sponsor.  It can be anyone in motu or core-dev.  I'd be happy to upload it on your behalf.
<evand> shtylman: make sure you have the copyright information sorted and the packing in good shape
<evand> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu should be a good guide for that
<shtylman> evand: right :) .. k I will aim to have the package ready by tomorrow (will deff use slideshow-ubuntu as a starting point) and then I will shoot you an email with where it... since feature freeze is right around the corner :)
<evand> great, thanks
<cjwatson> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<evand> ah, good call
<shtylman> noted
<evand> shtylman: the quicker the better, there's a long turn around time on this as it blocks on the archive admin team at several points
<shtylman> evand: gotcha. K when I get home from work today I will put the package together and get the process started
<evand> shtylman: thanks!
<CIA-33> user-setup: cjwatson * r204 ubuntu/debian/ (64 files in 2 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3399 ubiquity/debian/ (80 files in 2 dirs): Update debconf translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1139 ubuntu/ (9 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3400 ubiquity/ (10 files in 5 dirs): Upgrade to Automake 1.11.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3401 ubiquity/ (6 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Recent versions of intltool need GETTEXT_PACKAGE. It's great that that
<CIA-33> ubiquity: new requirement was documented nice and clearly. Oh, wait ...
<evand> haha
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3402 ubiquity/ (76 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Update desktop translation files against new source text; all languages
<CIA-33> ubiquity: need some retranslation work.
<cjwatson> which is what I was *actually* trying to do
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3403 ubiquity/debian/ (32 files in 2 dirs): Update imported translations from gtk+2.0 2.17.7-0ubuntu3.
<evand> cjwatson: superm1: Not sure if you guys have any free time between now and feature freeze, but I'd like to get an extra set of eyes on mterry's plugins branch before I merge it (thread on ubuntu-installer@l.u.c) and would greatly appreciate any time either of you can give to it.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-26
<CIA-33> ubiquity: shtylman * r3404 trunk/ (6 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: fix for (LP: #413159). Acceptable for feature freeze, but still needs
<CIA-33> ubiquity: work and further review
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3356 plugins/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Some fixes that Evan suggested. Thanks, Evan
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3357 plugins/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: remove debugging line
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3358 plugins/ (16 files in 3 dirs): use WEIGHT instead of filename ordering
<shtylman> mterry: hey...will I need to do any major changes to support this new plugin stuff?
<shtylman> I don't really know what all it is about so...
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3405 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Fixes to the slideshow code.
<evand> kirkland: today's CDs have the updated user-setup/ubiquity (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090826/) with the changes to zero out encrypted swap partitions.
<davmor2> evand: in english does that mean that encrypted home partitions might be on the books again?
<evand> davmor2: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2009-August/000475.html - blocked on that
<evand> in addition to a full review by the security team
<evand> it's on the CDs (as it has always been), it's just hidden beneath an option that can be manually entered at the CD boot menu
<davmor2> wounder but it is getting there though which is cool :)
<evand> inch by inch
<evand> good morning mterry.  Just waiting to see if anyone else has the time to look over your branch, then I'll merge it in this evening, barring any other concerns.
<mterry> evand, morning.  Sweet.  Thanks for shepherding it through.  :)
<evand> sure thing
<mterry> evand, and the OEMConfigImprovement spec is still only half-done.  What a beast.  Never should have let you give it to me.  ;)
<evand> haha
<evand> no worries.  Progress is progress.
<mterry> evand, yeah, I didn't really expect to finish it
<StevenK> evand: Wubi worked for me -- in as far as I was able to test it on a Windows machine that I can't modify
<evand> hooray
<StevenK> evand: I'll be getting someone else to try a full install of UNR under Wubi tomorrow
<evand> good deal
<cjwatson> oww, kickstart hurts my brain
<davmor2> cjwatson: Stop putting it inside your head then :)
<szczym> Helo all, i have a problem installing ubuntu server on box with no cdrom (i do it from usbstick). install stops on detecting cdrom (demands floppy drivers). its bug 378442   Could any one help me please ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378442 in linux "Error 'No common CD-ROM drive was detected' when installing Ubuntu Server via USB drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378442
<evand> As awful as it may be, it's at least separated from the machinery of the installer.  That is, Anaconda can produce a kickstart file sufficient for feeding back into it to produce the same results.  We can't say that about d-i's use of debconf.
<evand> replied on the bug
<evand> szczym: ^
<szczym> sorry, i was on mission in other rooms looking for a box with cdrom ;)
<szczym> it not works,  replied on the bug
<evand> szczym: please refresh the bug report.  I don't expect it to work with 8.04.3.  If you can try it with an 8.10 or later CD, we can narrow down the issue.
<evand> though I suspect it's that we did not support cdrom-detect/try-usb in 8.04
<szczym> there is no problem with ubuntu 9.04
<szczym> evand: do you want me to test 8.10 ?
<evand> szczym: no, that should be sufficient.  So the problem is that we just didn't support that feature in 8.04.  I'll try to get it in for 8.04.4
<evand> As that's not set to be released until early next year, I'd suggest using 8.10 or any later release (such as 9.04)
<szczym> evand: i will do so, thanx for information, let me know if you need any help with testing in future
<evand> sure thing, thanks
<evand> good luck
<kirkland> evand: rocking!  i'm rsync'ing now
<evand> let me know how it goes
<juancanic> hello there
<juancanic> I have a problem trying to install ubuntu over a IBM xseries 225
<juancanic> it have a scsi controller LSI logic 1020 and the ubuntu installation
<juancanic> is not detecting the driver
<juancanic> could you please help me to get it?
<juancanic> nobody know?
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r133 usb-creator/ (146 files in 26 dirs): Finally merge with the cleanup branch.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r134 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator-gtk setup.py): Bump version to 0.2.3.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r135 usb-creator/debian/ (changelog control): Replace dependency on parted and mtools with devicekit-disks.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r136 usb-creator/debian/copyright: Update copyright somewhat. Needs further cleanup.
<cody-somerville> cjwatson, There doesn't appear to be the gtk d-i stuff in archive.ubuntu.com for karmic - any reason why?
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r137 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.3
<cjwatson> debian-installer (20081029ubuntu48) karmic; urgency=low
<cjwatson>   * Disable GTK frontend for now; the GDK directfb backend needs some work
<cjwatson>     in the current development series.
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: ^-
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: if it works again I'm happy to turn it on
<cjwatson> GDK directfb maintenance is a bit ropey
<cody-somerville> Okay.
<superm1> evand, i was trying to give a brief look over mterry's branch.  does it merge cleanly for you?
<superm1> i saw conflicts for gtk_ui and kde_ui
<evand> superm1: indeed, I'm working through those now
<evand> superm1: what are your thoughts otherwise?
<superm1> evand, i'm not convinced this won't break mythbuntu in it's current state, but i really like how a lot of  this is implemented
<evand> I did test a mythbuntu install, and while it was basically just clicking next over and over again, it did work :)
<superm1> did you by chance have nvidia or AMD graphics in the system?
<evand> nope, it was a kvm install
<evand> I do understand that I can easily miss some other cases :)
<superm1> that's the particular case i'm worried about. there's some extra logic that inserts another page in normally
<evand> ah
<superm1> i'll do a local build and see what happens
<superm1> if that's the only broken thing, it should be pretty easy to resolve
<evand> good deal
<superm1> this is a /massive/ diff. it's hard to be able to give any sort of thorough review of everything quickly
<evand> apologies, I should've brought it your attention when I first found out that he was ready for review
<evand> can't even remember when that was though.  Brain is shot due to FF panic.
<superm1> understandable.  i would have had a hard time giving it a look even if i knew sooner :)
<evand> ah, cool
<evand> bah, dinner.  I've got shtylman's keyboard map stuff properly merged into the new console-setup plugin.  I'll give this another look over to make sure I haven't missed anything else after dinner
<superm1> ah no, that's not where it broke.  it broke that the final step is coming up at the wrong time
<superm1> i'm not sure it fits into this model of plugins currently well
<cjwatson> I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to look over the plugins branch; I'm really running up against the FF wall too closely for comfort
<cjwatson> trying to get LVM-on-RAID kickstart up and running now
<cjwatson> I think I have RAID kickstart alone more or less done, at least
<cjwatson> though dear god is it some complicated shell
<evand> no worries
<evand> hrm, debating holding off and giving you both a chance to look it over.  I really don't want to rush this kind of thing through.
<evand> yeah, I think I'll go with that.
<evand> I'll take my chances with Steve :)
<CIA-33> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r178 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> partman-auto-raid: Add raidid= syntax to partman-auto-raid/recipe to make it possible to
<CIA-33> partman-auto-raid: preseed RAID creation without having to guess partition device names in
<CIA-33> partman-auto-raid: advance.
<CIA-33> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r179 ubuntu/debian/control: set Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-33> partman-auto-raid: cjwatson * r180 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 15ubuntu1
<CIA-33> kickseed: cjwatson * r270 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Add basic RAID support. (LVM-on-RAID won't quite work yet.)
<CIA-33> kickseed: cjwatson * r271 ubuntu/debian/control: set Maintainer and Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu
<CIA-33> kickseed: cjwatson * r272 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.53ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-27
<davmor2> evand: was there any progress on wubi for unr and kne I thought I might try an install today pre-alpha5
<evand> yes, it should be working
<davmor2> cool I'll let you know shortly then :)
<davmor2> hello xivulon
<xivulon> morning davmor2
<davmor2> trying out wubi on netbook shortly, although for some unknown and frustrating reason my xp backup doesn't want to restore :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hi all, has anyone from the gNewSense project aproached you about porting Ubiquity to Debian?
<cjwatson> not seriously
<cjwatson> the hard bit of porting ubiquity to Debian is that it involves quite a few hacks to d-i that aren't in Debian as yet
<cjwatson> plus of course that the Debian Live project is going down a different installer path
<Kamping_Kaiser> nod. I know someones planning to/in the process of porting ubiquity, I was wondering if they had approached here yet.
<cjwatson> not to my knowledge
<cjwatson> some people have previously tried but didn't do it well
<cjwatson> they effectively ended up running the Ubuntu installer on Debian, which is wrong
<cjwatson> ubiquity on Debian would need to be using Debian's d-i with only the minimal changes required to support ubiquity
<cjwatson> which is ... harder work so most people give up
<Kamping_Kaiser> I should find out if they are aware of that 'problem', or if they are going to wind up with the 'Ubuntu installer on Debian'.
<Kamping_Kaiser> (which i suspect they will).
<cjwatson> if I knew how to solve the problem correctly, I would already have done it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe. Guess so. Do you have an opinion as to wether we should investigate the deb-live teams installer, or hackishly port ubiquity?
<cjwatson> not really, they're quite different approaches so it's your choice
<cjwatson> you should try both and figure out what you like
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, thank you for the info.
<cjwatson> live-installer is a d-i plugin, so its UI is just the d-i UI
<cjwatson> ubiquity has its own UI which is designed rather than generated
<cjwatson> so it's (IMO anyway) a better UI, but the cost is more complicated and harder-to-maintain code
<Kamping_Kaiser> is live-installer the GTK debian-installer?  (i've seen that option on the install media)
<cjwatson> live-installer is a plugin to debian-installer, GTK or not
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, I'll give it some research.
<evand> kirkland: how did your test of the encrypted swap stuff go?
<evand> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/
<davmor2> evand: slide 7 maybe wrong totem doesn't currently have the youtube plugin
<evand> davmor2: if you can confirm that, can you please file a bug against ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<evand> (I also know that the Firefox icon is missing and that Pidgin is mentioned instead of Empathy)
<davmor2> evand: you might want to check on desktop I'm sure there was talk of a fix but today's iso shows no youtube plugin
<evand> davmor2: if it's a bug that's going to be fixed for Karmic, I'm fine leaving the slide as-is
<yann|work> what genisoimage options are used when generating the alternate cd images ?  I'm remastering images, and can't get "growisoimage -M" to add files without loosing some original filenames ("Old session has illegal name ...")
<yann|work> "-R" alone seems not sufficient, "-R -J" warns about possible mismatch
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r131 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: Replace reference to 'Ubuntu Linux' with the correct title for the
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: project, 'Ubuntu'.
<cjwatson> yann|work: mkisofs -r -V 'Ubuntu 9.10 i386' -o foo.iso -cache-inodes -J -l -b isolinux/isolinux.bin -c isolinux/boot.cat -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table path/to/tree
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r132 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog generate-pot-files.sh): Clean up generate-pot-files.sh. Don't generate a pot for index.html.
<yann|work> oh, -r not -R, that may be the problem
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r133 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/README: Merge with trunk.
<yann|work> hm, probably -l too in my case
<yann|work> thx
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r134 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ (9 files in 6 dirs): Replace Pidgin slide with an Empathy slide.
<evand> (apologies for all the noise)
<mterry> superm1, ping about myth bug in my plugins branch
<superm1> mterry, pong
<mterry> superm1, so I ran last night's myth iso.  I'm seeing the 'ready to install' page, then the progress bar, then the progress window went away and I didn't see another page.  Did I miss something/did ubiquity crash?
<superm1> mterry, so last night's myth iso is a misnomer
<superm1> its livefs is old
<superm1> because of ttf-bitstream-vera issues
<superm1> you'll need to update mythbuntu-common
<mterry> superm1, ah, whoops
<mterry> superm1, I can do that from the livecd?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> just apt-get update/ apt-get install mythbuntu-common
<superm1> and you'll get the new one that works with current ubiquity's
<mterry> superm1, so the intention is that after the progress bar there's a final page?
<superm1> mterry, yeah, that myth setup page shows up after install because it runs inside the install's chroot
<superm1> so that after reboot everything is functional
<mterry> superm1, OK, makes sense
<superm1> currently it's showing up before the progress bar, and then again after the progress bar since it's recognized as a normal plugin
<mterry> superm1, it just wants to make sure!
<mterry> :)
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> i just uploaded a whole slew of fixes that Daviey has been working on for the themes that should solve all the bitstream vera stuff.  so whenever that clears NEW, live disks should start generating again
<Daviey> \o/
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3359 plugins/ubiquity/ (7 files in 2 dirs): fix mythbuntu setup screen by allowing plugins that don't serve pages and by adding a is_install flag to some plugins
<mterry> evand, superm1, I updated my plugin branch to fix mythbuntu
<mterry> evand, I didn't merge from trunk, figuring it would be a waste to redo it, so hopefully it's easy for you to pull in my latest patch ontop of your merged branch
<superm1> mterry, cool, thanks.  that looks like it should take care of it nicely
<superm1> i'll keep looking through for anything else that stands out and let you know if I come across anything else
<mterry> superm1, cool, thanks
<davmor2> xivulon, evand: only optiond I get on wubi on unr is Demo and full install and learn more.  There is no install inside windows
<davmor2> trying kne
<davmor2> evand: also usb-creator for windows say "Internal error:  Cannot find python26.dll"
<davmor2> evand, xivulon: same goes for kne only demo/full install and learn more
<davmor2> I'm still running updates on xp but by now it can't be that far behind an up-to-date install
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-28
<shtylman> evand: hope my last min keyboard additions wern't too much trouble :)
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r129 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Don't install mouseemu on Intel Mac desktops (LP: #251830).
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r130 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): merge lp:~superm1/hw-detect/dell-driver-injection-disk
<davmor2> evand: is the unr kne behaviour I describe yesterday the expected behaviour?
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r131 ubuntu/driver-injection-disk.sh: use tr rather than GNU sed \L extension
<evand> davmor2: I didn't catch it
<evand> what did you say?
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r132 ubuntu/driver-injection-disk.sh: use block-attr rather than vol_id
<davmor2> evand: only 2 options appear on both.  try/full install and more info
<evand> davmor2: I'll need to see logs.  %TEMP%\Wubi-rXXX.log (where XXX is the version you're using)
<davmor2> install inside windows doesn't appear
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r133 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.72ubuntu4
<davmor2> I'll get it after need to take my wife off about an hour or so
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1141 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-8 kernels.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r138 usb-creator/ (5 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Re-enable perodic sufficient free space checks.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Re-enable optional persistence file creation in the UI.
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r671 trunk/debian/ (changelog control): Stop recommending unionfs-fuse, as we're using aufs again in Karmic.
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r672 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.187
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r139 usb-creator/ (7 files in 6 dirs): Fix image and ISO writing for the devicekit backend.
<shtylman> davmor2: can I get a screenshot for that bug you filed against kubuntu frontend?
<davmor2> shtylman: I'll have a go at getting after for you
 * shtylman does not compute....
<nomed> hi all
<nomed> what's the d-i component that allowes to use static network ?
<nomed> i'd need to allow static network in ubiquity
<evand> nomed: netcfg.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-network
<evand> oh, I misread
<evand> nomed: it is not possible at the moment to configure static networking via preseeding in ubiquity.
<evand> err configure networking at all using preseeding in ubiquity*
<evand> but if you're just after static networking, you can just append some lines to /etc/network/interfaces the ubiquity/success_command debconf key.
<evand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation lists the ubiquity-specific debconf keys
<nomed> evand, i was trying to find the best way to patch it
<nomed> adding an ubiquity step
<nomed> like: Configure Network
<evand> nomed: there's already a netcfg component in ubiquity, it's just currently only used for the debconf frontend to oem-config
<evand> ubiquity/components/network.py in ubiquity bzr trunk
<nomed> evand, perfect thanks
<nomed> i 'm going to check it
<evand> nomed: sure thing, apologies for the confusion
<davmor2> evand: sorry for the delay bloody thing is so slow at updating it's unreal.  http://www.davmor2.co.uk/wubi-9.10-rev147.log
<evand> davmor2: permission denied
<davmor2> bugger try again
<davmor2> I forget that just cause I can see it doesn't necessarily mean everyone else can :)
<davmor2> evand: that logs both I thing
<davmor2> think even
<evand> very odd, it says it found the CD just fine.  I'll have to download a copy of the iso and test locally
<davmor2> evand: also the windows usb-creator.exe file throws up internal error: couldn't find pyhton26.dll
 * evand raises an eyebrow.
<evand> what version of Windows is this?
<davmor2> xp on a netbook
<davmor2> sp2 now 3 and still updating
<davmor2> evand: I'll try again once it is fully up-to-date
<davmor2> it just takes so long
<nomed> evand, quick question
<nomed> in case i want to use netcfg
<nomed> should i preseed some debconf question ?
<evand> nomed: I'm a bit confused by your question.  Ubiquity operates by running each d-i component until certain questions (as defined by the questions variable in each component) are asked (the run() function in each component), then breaks into the UI, until control returns back to it (ok_handler() in each component), which feeds the UI data back in the form of answers to the debconf questions.
<evand> perhaps I led you down the wrong path a bit by pointing you at the netcfg component as it stands, as it's a fairly special case
<evand> any of the other components should serve as a suitable guide
<evand> (note this is going to become much easier to do once we merge the plugins branch)
<evand> or at least more clear
<nomed> evand, i get what you mean
<nomed> i've never dived that much on d-i
<nomed> but i know ubiquity very well
<nomed> in netcfg-wrapper component
<nomed> i see :
<nomed> /usr/lib/ubiquity/netcfg/netcfg
<evand> (for what it's worth, that code currently lives in ~mterry/ubiquity/plugins, and is going to be merged, pending a thumbs up from the other ubiquity developers and approval from the Ubuntu release team)
<nomed> does that ask debconf the stuff it needs ?
<evand> right, the build d-i components live in /usr/lib/ubiquity (they're in d-i/source in bzr)
<evand> built*
<nomed> yep
<evand> so yes
<nomed> where can i find the debconf entries i should set before to use it ?
<nomed> only from source code ?
<evand> nomed: that's probably the best way to familiarize yourself with what is going on
<nomed> ok
<nomed> thanks again for your availability evand
<evand> nomed: sure thing
<davmor2> shtylman: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/kub-part.jpg sorry about the size I needed to take it with my camera cause print-screen doesn't link to the snapshot app in kub
<evand> davmor2: ah, you didn't mention you were running this off a usb disk.  I suspect therein lies the bug.
 * evand digs further
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm getting Configure grub-pc on alternate, should this be so?
<cjwatson> nope
<cjwatson> well
<cjwatson> probably not :)
<cjwatson> might just need to tweak grub-installer
<davmor2> cjwatson: I get 3 screens of it, 1 check the grub-pc at /boot.... or use kopt for legacy, 2 extentions to the kernel line, 3 what drive to put it on
<cjwatson> ok, please file a bug on grub2
<cjwatson> 1 and 2 are due to grub2, 3 is actually something grub-installer will need to change to fix, I think
<xivulon> hi evand, replied to your email
<evand> indeed, I already cooked up a patch for the squashfs fix, but I figured it might be more worthwhile to fix the underlying problem
<evand> thanks for the reply!
<xivulon> it would be less of a problem if the squashfs was used in live mode directly instead of installing from it... ...but then we'd lose migration
<xivulon> I mean with a persistance file
<xivulon> It would be interesting to see if we can avoid bind mounting /boot,  that woudl make things a lot tidier
<xivulon> if I can make my grub2 working I will have a go this w/e
<evand> good deal
<xivulon> by the way, I noticed that there is a grub2 module that spits out UUIDs
<xivulon> For the migration tool, could we add that to a ppa version of USB creator? Overriding the ubiquity version on the ISO?
<davmor2> cjwatson: you know on encrypted lvm should it still have the old usplash?
<xivulon> evand one other thing was to fix lupin to allow for software raids
<xivulon> ^ The Muso
<evand> xivulon: is there an open bug for that?
<xivulon> I think there is one, will have to digg
<evand> xivulon: we could always remaster a CD and stick it up on people.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> davmor2: old usplash?
<xivulon> evand #206746
<xivulon> evand that will do!
<xivulon> the remastered CD
<davmor2> cjwatson: the one with the flasher that goes from left to right rather than the new one that bobs up and down
<xivulon> Ah also not sure if the accessibility page is still in line with the CD version
<xivulon> ^ TheMuso
<cjwatson> I believe that xsplash is generally not yet plumbed in as a complete replacement for usplash, so yes, you'll get both at the moment
<cjwatson> this is not intended to be the final state
<cjwatson> we need Scott's work on Upstart migration first
<davmor2> cjwatson: ah okay so that is xsplash then now I know :)
<xivulon> One last thing, is that the usability team made some GUI suggestions, mostly involving a reordering of the page elements and new artwork, should not affect functionality
<davmor2> cjwatson: So I'll start panicking after a6
<evand> xivulon: fantastic
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1142 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): bump dove ABI version to 2.6.31-202
<mpt> hmmm, <http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/lifehacker/2009/08/migrationassistant_01.png> reminds me of something
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1143 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu55
<davmor2> cjwatson, evand: Got an issue with a unr install I'm getting Errno 5 error
<cjwatson> I have to go, sorry
<davmor2> cjwatson: no probs
<cjwatson> errno 5 is EIO, I/O error
<cjwatson> but errnos are the bottom level of error reporting and usually need context :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: standard log files on the report then?   Anything else that might be useful?  P.s xp just did a fresh fat format on it
<cjwatson> standard logs I guess
<davmor2> others are having the same issue but running on d-i so they get more info I'll ask them to add it too
<davmor2> thanks have a nice weekend
<cjwatson> please ask them to file separate bugs, that's a very generic error
<cjwatson> davmor2: could be anywhere, and could be radically different causes
<cjwatson> so please don't encourage them to pile into the same bug :)
<davmor2> wilko
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3406 trunk/ (6 files in 4 dirs): add venezuela timezone; fix 2nd click not cycling cities; add mexico/us invisible timezone border
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3407 trunk/debian/changelog: add texas bug number to my previous changelog, whoops
<cr3> do I need to preseed anything in particular to avoid the prompt: do you want to resume partitionning?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-29
<shtylman> evand cjwatson: if I do debian/rules update and that updates the manifest file is that ok? I can commit that? or does someone else update the manifest file?
<evand> shtylman: that's part of the release process, which we only do just before uploading
<evand> I'd suggest reverting those files before committing anything
<evand> gotta run though
<shtylman> k..will do :) thanks
<CIA-33> ubiquity: shtylman * r3408 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/qt/app.ui): fix for LP: #420226, moved offending button to another line
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3409 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 2.13ubuntu9, hw-detect 1.72ubuntu4.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3410 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.13
<evand> Great work guys.  Thanks for the fixes.
<rbelem> cjwatson, ping
<rbelem> cjwatson, did you take a look at my branch? :-)
 * rbelem leaving
<xivulon> evand hi
<xivulon> grub2 hates me :)
<xivulon> evand what is your set-up when building grub2?
<xivulon> I am using grub-pc-amd64 (1.96+20090826-3ubuntu3) installed within jaunty
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-30
<CIA-33> wubi: Agostino Russo * r148 trunk/ (Makefile data/wubildr.cfg debian/changelog): Grub modules have been renamed upstream
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-30
<lesclassic> hello?
<CIA-71> ubiquity: superm1 * r4243 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py): If running with only installable languages, don't offer "No Localization"
<CIA-71> ubiquity: superm1 * r4244 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py): If only one language is available, mark the language page as complete.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4245 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Add a grub target device combobox on the GTK advanced partitioning
<CIA-71> ubiquity: page.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-31
<ev> Putting the bootloader drop down on the manual partitioning page was easy, but now that I'm trying to work it into the automatic partitioning page as well, I'm struggling to think of something clever.
<ev> I could just show the disk block devices in that case, or I could go the educated guess approach and show just /dev/sda1 for format and /dev/sdaN+1 for resize.  I'm leaning towards the latter and as yet cannot think of a case where that breaks.  Anyone have thoughts on this, or know a case that this would break?
<ev> cjwatson: ^ ?
<ev> (partman autopartitioning recipes don't expose what the state of the disk would be once the recipe is applied)
<superm1> ev, the primary case I think that breaks is multidisk, bootloader on one disk partitions on the other
<superm1> or if they had an abundance of free space before the current partition in use for some reason
<ev> sorry, I should be more clear.  Any case where the assumption that ubiquity will create a new partition and a block device will be created for it of the form /dev/sdXN+1.  I don't care if installing the bootloader there is silly, just that the block device exists.  I'm trying to create the list of possible targets for GRUB.
<ev> roughly this:
<ev> dev, partnum = re.search(r'(.*\D)(\d+)$', resize_path).groups()
<ev> dev = '%s%d' % (dev, int(partnum) + 1)
<superm1> so is the list going to be fully inclusive then of all possible targets?
<ev> that's the intention
<ev> because I'd prefer to make it not editable as it was before
<ev> just a combobox rather than a comboboxentry
<ev> unless people see that as a Really Bad Idea(tm), but I have concerns that having this actually on the automatic partitioning page means people will play with it, and I'm fearful that they'll put something silly in it.
<superm1> well first thing that comes to mind with your sdXN+1 is you'll need to count out primary partitions on the disk if it's not gpt
<ev> ah, but partman does that for us
<ev> it wont offer resizing if there are not enough primary partitions available
<superm1> ah, that's swell of it
<ev> or it's not resizing an extended partition
<superm1> personally i feel like bootloader selection really shouldn't be on the automatic page
<superm1> as you say, it's an extra knob to play with
<superm1> so even if you give out all the valid targets, they can still end up with a non-bootable install
<ev> so just keep it on the advanced partitioning page, or put it somewhere else entirely?
<superm1> well i think optimally - if you could leave it on advanced partitioning page, and fill in the advanced partitioning with the recipe that was figured out on auto partitioning
<superm1> that gets you best of both worlds, and leaves the extra knob on advanced
<ev> indeed, that would be ideal
<ev> but not something I think we can manage for 10.10
<ev> but perhaps we could leave it on the advanced page with the stated intention of fixing that UI issue
<superm1> that sounds good to me
<ev> I should note that michaelforrest initially wanted it on the advanced page, but I raised this concern over the disconnect between the pages
<ev> but yeah, the more that I think about it, the more I agree
<ev> okay
<ev> that makes my life much easier
<superm1> which means more time for bug fixing :)
<ev> exactly
<superm1> speaking of which, when you get a chance, can you look over the usb-creator patch i proposed for that whole wrong syslinux version for the content on CD?
<ev> sure thing, I've added an item to my calendar to tomorrow for it
<superm1> thanks, okay i'm off - have a  nice night
<ev> you too
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4246 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Add the grub target device combobox to the KDE advanced partitioning page as well.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4247 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Bootloader handling is now done in ubi-partman. Do not overwrite it
<CIA-71> ubiquity: with the default selection in plugininstall.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4248 trunk/gui/qt/advanceddialog.ui: Remove unused QT advanced dialog.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4249 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/ (base.py noninteractive.py): Remove references to no longer used summary_device.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4250 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Get rid of the quitting state variable and use the existing
<CIA-71> ubiquity: current_page construct (LP: #627284).
<Riddell> ev: do you have any idea on bug 625586 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625586 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity killed by OOM killer (affects: 2) (heat: 1154)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625586
<ev> yes, I suspect I fixed that with this upload
<Riddell> ooh nice
<ev> basically, nothing was setting a bootloader target device, so plugininstall was trying to do it, but since parted_server was no longer running, it crashed.  Because there was no crash handling for plugins running on the parallel debconffilter, it respawned -- a lot.
<ev> at least, that's what I think was happening
<ev> if it still persists with this new ubiquity, then it's definitely something else
<ev> the new ubuntu slideshow (yet-to-be uploaded) looks brilliant.
<Riddell> screenshot screenshot!
<cjwatson> are we going to get it for beta too?
<ev> cjwatson: I can squeeze it in, though I must warn you that the first page says "TODO" with no other text content and it's still scrolling as I haven't set the dimensions for the webkit window properly yet.
<ev> but this is what it looks like...
<cjwatson> if it's still rough in parts, maybe we shouldn't try?  dunno
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/new-slideshow-10.10.png
<ev> it seemingly looks better, but yeah, not sure
<ev> dylan's thoughts on the matter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486268/
<cjwatson> I hate to be a pain but is it OK to reproduce Facebook's front page like that?
<ev> this is mostly ripped from ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> hm, ok
<ev> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features
<cjwatson> Dylan may have a point, land it when they're happy
<ev> indeed
<ev> lets leave it for now
<ev> Riddell: ^ not sure if you or someone else in Kubuntu wants to do something similar for the Kubuntu slideshow, but that's what we're aiming for on the Ubuntu side.
<Riddell> ev: where can I find the source?
<ev> Riddell: the update currently lives in lp:~dylanmccall/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/maverick-ubuntu-design/ and lp:ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu is trunk.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4251 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.10
<ev> yay bug spam (bug 441904)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 441904 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubiquity-dm crashed with XStartupError in run() (affects: 269) (heat: 1049)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441904
<ara> cjwatson, is it normal that an alternate i386 installation LVM encrypted in a dell mini 9 is taking over 2 hours? (and it is not near from finishing)
<cjwatson> at what stage?
<cjwatson> doesn't sound desperately unusual though, I'd assume encryption would be slow and that if it is it isn't the installer's fault ...
<cjwatson> suppose it could be a variant of dpkg syncing all the time
<ara> cjwatson, installing packages (the stage)
<cjwatson> ara: probably yet another thing due to dpkg syncing then
<cjwatson> superm1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/441941 indicates that "Dell Recovery Tool" and "Dell DataSafe Local Backup" write to sectors between the MBR and the first partition.  I would like to find a way to identify data they've written so that GRUB can avoid those sectors.  Do you have any way to find out if they have some kind of unique signature, for example if the first eight bytes or something ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 441941 in grub2 (Debian) (and 4 other projects) "grub fails after running Windows (affects: 51) (dups: 2) (heat: 266)" [Unknown,New]
<cjwatson> ... are always the same?
<superm1> the thing stored there is license information, but by now there should have been an update pushed out to prevent that, i'll ping my contact about it.
<cjwatson> I'm guessing there'll be old versions around for a while though
<superm1> true.  i'll try to see if the license information always has a consistent signature to it as well then.
<cjwatson> that would be lovely, thanks
<ScottK> ev: If you need any more data for the ubiquity KDE problems let me know.  I've got a current Kubuntu live on a USB stick and a netbook I need to reinstall ready.
<ScottK> Actually it doesn't even boot.  I get "Unknown keyword in configuration file".
<superm1> ScottK, did you burn that to usb from 10.04 or 10.10?
<ScottK> 10.04
<superm1> there's an open bug for burning 10.10 images on 10.04 using usb-creator.
<superm1> bug 608382
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version (affects: 50) (dups: 6) (heat: 264)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608382
<superm1> i've got a proposed patch for usb-creator on 10.04 for it
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> That would explain it.
<ScottK> Any "Please test 10.10 beta" messaging should warn about that I think.
<ScottK> superm1: Is the fixed package available anywhere?
<superm1> ScottK, i just proposed the patch yesterday
<cjwatson> it's in the maverick technical overview FWIW
<cjwatson> I think
<ScottK> superm1: Do you have a version of that patch that applies to 0.2.22?
<ScottK> Actually it looks like I just need to apply it right.
<ScottK> Nevermind
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4252 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Fix hostname error in KDE frontend (LP: #627489). Guard against
<CIA-71> ubiquity: invalid hostnames in the GTK frontend.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4253 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Create a new pipe for update-apt-cache.
<ev> Riddell: did you have the "download updates" box checked when you hit this infinite plugininstall.py issue?
<ev> Riddell: also, did it pop up any kind of "install failed" dialog?
<ScottK> superm1: That worked.  Thanks (I also commented in the bug).
<ScottK> It would be nice to at least get it into lucid-proposed before Thursday.
<CIA-71> usb-creator: evand * r318 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/install.py):
<CIA-71> usb-creator: Mangle whether the 'ui' keyword is in syslinux.cfg based on the OS version.
<CIA-71> usb-creator: (LP: #608382)
<ev> superm1: ^ looks good
<ScottK> Trying to do an erase disk install with the current Kubuntu live and get http://paste.ubuntu.com/486433/
<ev> interesting
<ev> do you have full logs from that attempt?
<ScottK> I still have the live session up.
<ScottK> Also, when I tried to cancel out of it, I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/486441/
<ScottK> ev: What logs do you need?
<ScottK> I'll need to go find wired internet to get the log files off.
<ev> ScottK: /var/log/syslog, /var/log/partman, and /var/log/installer/debug
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> superm1: as future work, I think treating version strings as floats is very shady
<cjwatson> they should be compared with something like deb822, really
<cjwatson> or debian_support.Version or whatever it is, I forget exactly, it's in python-debian
<cjwatson> accepting for now though
<ScottK> ev: Bug #627614 has the logs.  The logs also show the installer crash.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627614 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "File system busy error on full disk install (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627614
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ for when you're back.
 * ev would really like to know what's eating up all that memory
<superm1> sorry i was hungry :)
<superm1> cjwatson, ah i wasn't aware of any infrastructure for doing that sort of thing
<ScottK> ev: Anything else useful I can do for you with the current attempt?
<ev> ScottK: if you run ubiquity again up to that point, how much memory is it using?
<ScottK> Checking
<ev> thanks
<ev> something is eating up all your memory and invoking the oom killer
<ScottK> The actual ubiquity process doesn't seem to be it.  It's using a ~steady 153/63/27m for virt/res/shr
<ScottK> ev: ^^^
<ev> huh
<ev> anything else going crazy?
<ScottK> Let me run it again while watching top
<ScottK> I just did top |grep ubiquity this last time
<ev> might want to see if hald is still running, if not start it and run ubiquity, as the oom killer got it before
<ScottK> It's running
<cjwatson> http://www.debian.org/News/2010/20100831, for those who've worked with upstream d-i folks
<ev> whoa
<ev> my condolences
<cjwatson> yes, he'll be sorely missed
<ScottK> ev: memory went down to ~0 so I can confirm it's getting eaten.  I don't see by what though.
<ScottK> ev: Suggestions on how to see which process is eating the ram?
<ev> ScottK: one of ubiquity's child processes?
<ev> top; M
<ScottK> Trying again
<ScottK> ev: I still didn't see it.  I need to go pick up a kid from school.  I'll try some more in ~45 minutes.
<ev> okay, thanks
<ev> okay, I've got to go walk the dog.
<ScottK> ev: In the mean time, is there anything that top; M wouldn't show that could eat memory and how could I check?
<ev> Riddell: if you get back before I do.  If you're still able to reproduce that crash, and you did so using the "download updates" checkbox, can you try to do an install without it checked?  My running theory given your logs is that we're not killing the apt-get update process before we hit apt-setup.
<ev> ScottK: not offhand
<ev> that is, I don't know of anything offhand
<ev> ScottK: what are you running this on? VM or real hardware?  How much memory?
<ev> right, back in a bit
<ScottK> ev: Real hardware 1GB RAM
<ScottK> (Dell mini 10v)
 * ev bangs head on desk
<ev> cjwatson: in my haste I screwed up that ubiquity upload
<ev> it's missing an import statement
<ScottK> ev: "<cjwatson> dinnertime; will likely be at least an hour until more spins are usefully possible" ~45 minutes ago.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4254 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.11
<ev> indeed
 * ev sets to work fixing things
<ScottK> New installer looks very nice FWIW.
<ev> thanks!
<ev> though thanks to Riddell (who did lots of the last minute KDE stuff) and michaelforrest (who conceived the UI) as well
<ScottK> Any thoughts on how to figure out what's eating my RAM?
<ev> ScottK: I take it top isn't showing you the offending process
<ScottK> Not that I noticed.
 * ScottK can try again.
<ev> ScottK: is it continuing to crash, and are you sure it's due to insufficient memory still?  ksysguard should give you an idea of the timeline of your memory usage via the graph, but it wont give you any more detailed of a process listing than top or htop would.
<ScottK> I can see the amount of free memory go to 0 briefly.
 * ev runs pyflakes and pychecker over ubiquity
<ev> ah, that would do it
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4255 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): Argh. Missing import.
<ScottK> ev: I can see in /var/log/syslog that the oom killer is being invoked. "ubiquity invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x280da, order=0, oom_adj=0"
<ScottK> Don't see a thing with top; M though
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4256 trunk/ubiquity/qtwidgets.py: missing import
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4257 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.12
<ev> cjwatson: ^
<ev> note that we don't need to respin for kubuntu
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> ev: what's the status?
<ev> as the missing re import is only needed by GTK
<ScottK> Riddell: Something is still eating memory and killing the installer for me.
<ev> ScottK: not sure, short of appending the output of ps aux | grep ubiquity in a loop to a file
<ev> that will eat up the disk space in aufs pretty quick though
<cjwatson> ev: I thought there was a Kubuntu respin needed anyway?
<ev> oh, perhaps
<ev> I haven't been following closely enough it seems
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 625586 no?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625586 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity killed by OOM killer (affects: 2) (heat: 1154)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625586
<cjwatson> well, I mean I thought the Kubuntu guys had this RC bug with OOM in the installer ...
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<ScottK> cjwatson: I think it's not fixed yet though.
<ev> yeah, but we haven't tracked that down yet, as far as I'm aware
 * ScottK can reproduce at will, just can't figure out what process is eating the memory.
<ev> I thought it was due to the crash due to parted_server not running and there being no error handling on parallel debconffilters
<ev> but I fixed that
<ev> and ScottK still has it
<ScottK> ev: Which upload fixed that?
<ScottK> (let's make sure I have the fixed one)
<ev> 2.3.10
<ScottK> That's what I have
<ev> damn
<ev> I've got to go get ready for dinner.  I'll be back at this in another two hours or so.  Riddell, if you can respond to my questions in the scrollback when you get a chance, hopefully that will get me closer to solving this.
<ev> thanks all
<Riddell> I don't think I had download updates on for the one I gave you logs for but I'll do another install to check
<ScottK> Riddell and ev: One additional data point: Whatever is grabbing RAM, it's not infinite.  I tried killing everything off I could to maximize free RAM and running ubiquity again and it didn't OOM.
<Riddell> ScottK: you killed everything and ran ubiquity from the start?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I re-ran it serveral times before with no luck.
<Riddell> ev: same problem with updates box not ticked
<Riddell> ev: the "OSError: [Errno 9] Bad file descriptor
<Riddell> that happens early on
<Riddell> and my reading of the logs suggests that's the cause of it
<ScottK> Also even though I asked for restricted stuff to be installed, the bcmwl wifi stuf wasn't installed.
<ScottK> Do we need a bug for that too?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> well, actually, it installs kubuntu-restricted-addons
<Riddell> and runs jockey
<Riddell> so maybe it's jockey's fault
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm trying to do it by hand and we are lacking libc6-dev on the ISO AFAICT.
<ScottK> Actually it's there
<ScottK> Fiddle /etc/apt/sources.list to point at the USB stick and apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source seems to be working.
<cjwatson> ev: is 627672 a regression / of concern?  looks bad
<cjwatson> bug 627672
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627672 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Maverick Beta] install from USB stuck retrieving files 2/6 Hp Mini (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627672
<ScottK> Riddell: I got wireless just from what's on the ISO, so I know we have all the needed bits there.
<ev> cjwatson: most certainly of concern
<ev> this is the first I've seen it
<ev> and very odd, it's clearly mounted and apt-cdrom detect works
<Riddell> ev: are you able to recreate the out of memory issue?
<superm1> ScottK, re wireless, try running 'jockey-text -a' from a live session and see if it DTRT, that's what ubiquity is doing
<ScottK> superm1: Thanks.  Will try that.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-01
<ev> Riddell: not yet, but I think I had the timing slightly off when I tested.  I'll try again in the morning.
<cjwatson> ev: bug 627663 is kind of nasty
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627663 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-kde starts partitioning and formatting without verifying (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627663
<cjwatson> design issue?
<CIA-71> ubiquity: superm1 * r4258 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): When using xfsettingsd, set the background to black first.
<Riddell> cjwatson: I thought that was the whole point of this new ubiquity design (bug 627663)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627663 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-kde starts partitioning and formatting without verifying (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627663
<ScottK> superm1: jockey-txt -a worked, so I'll have to investigate further next time I try an install.  Thanks again.
<superm1> ScottK, so if that worked, maybe what you should check is before rebooting, was that applied to the current session automagically?
<superm1> because it's executed in the live environment, not the chroot
<ScottK> Will do.
<superm1> and if it worked in the live environment, then the logic that makes it happen during the post install step might be where it's busted
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> I need to nuke my current install and start over once we have a respin, so I'll look then.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: superm1 * r4259 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Set release_notes_found to False initially to prevent a scenario it gets
<CIA-71> ubiquity: accessed before being set when offline.
<ScottK> If it's relevant to determining what process is triggering the oom killer, /bin/sh /lib/partman/commit.d/30parted has the pid immediately before swapoff /dev/sda5 (pretty reliably).
<ScottK> ev, Riddell: Not sure if it's good news or badnews, but after the respin with 2.3.12, I don't get the OOM condition anymore using the same options on the same system.
<ev> cjwatson: I'm not convinced on bug 627663.  You have to click through two screens before it does anything.  Perhaps the existing text that says something like, "X additional partitions are not shown.  Use the <link>advanced partitioner</link> to see them", should be changed to "X additional partitions are not shown and will be destroyed..."
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627663 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity-kde starts partitioning and formatting without verifying (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627663
<ev> good morning, all
<ev> ScottK: very interesting
<ev> all that changed was fixing a bug on the user setup page that should've just crashed ubiquity (rather than using up all of your memory)
<ev> and ugh to IRC bouncers that drop the connection, then discard their buffer before your client automatically reconnects.  ZNC is awful.
<superm1> ev, re the whole jockey-text not working, it looks to me like it actually tries, but the postinst fails on the man-db trigger
<superm1> which i'd guess is due to ubiquity hogging debconf
<ev> superm1: is there a bug for this?  (and dear lord, do you sleep?)
<ev> ah, hm, that's a tricky one
<superm1> i was just about to hit the hay :)
<superm1> i made the mistake of working out way too late, and then i wasn't tired
<ev> ah, been there
<ev> does jockey actually need to install these packages?
<ev> or can we rely on it telling ubiquity what to install later on, as it already does
<superm1> during install?  I suppose that depends on whether that wireless widget really needs to be functional that early
<superm1> it's probably better to not actually install at that point since moving forward to the next page is then dependent upon waiting for bcmwl to compile potentially
<ev> mmm
<ev> just thinking through the code on this one
<ev> (but do go to bed if you're already off, we can chat about when you get back)
<superm1> okay, g'night
<ev> night
<ev> yeah, now that install.py and plugininstall.py are separate and all network access is done in the latter, which doesn't start until all the pages are finished, we could shove the actual jockey call later in the pages.
<ev> Ah, wait no, it would mean no Internet for the timezone page.
<ev> Which is fairly important, I think.  The geonames service (which is still being deployed) wont work without it.
<ev> I suspect the order is correct, we just need to negotiate how we manage sharing debconf or the work done with debconf (so maybe ubiquity installs the packages for jockey?), and that we ensure that the UI is updated with a spinning cursor and all that jazz.
<ev> I'd hope compiling bcmwl doesn't take too long on modern hardware.
<ara> morning ev
<ara> a couple of ubiquity bugs you might be interested in having a look
<ev> hi ara
<ev> surely
<ara> bug 627899
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627899 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wrong disk size in the partion manager (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627899
<ev> currently trying to work through the wubi one
<ara> bug 627902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627902 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The list of available networks is blank (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627902
<ara> sure, thanks!
<cjwatson> Riddell,ev: right, the bug seemed to be that there was a warning in certain modes which was not present in this one
<cjwatson> jockey installing packages> can we set it up to do passthrough?
<ev> jockey> oo, that hadn't occurred to me.  Perhaps we can, assuming it doesn't input.
<cjwatson> man-db seems to be something of a canary for debconf not being set up quite right
<ev> heh, indeed
<ev> ara: updated, thanks
<ara> ev, thanks
<cjwatson> ev: bug 625258 has popped up on the iso-testing list - is it fixable for beta?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625258 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with UnboundLocalError in part_ask_option_changed() (affects: 8) (heat: 40)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625258
<cjwatson> looks like it ought to be reasonably simple
<ev> looking into it now
<cjwatson> ev: also, is there anything I can help with?
<cjwatson> all other things being equal, I was planning on digging out the Windows CD and having a look at Wubi
<ev> ah, I was working on that already but help is always welcome
<ev> looks like a busted config file
<ev> I quickly see comments about fi (I think) being an invalid command fly past before it gets to the grub shell
<cjwatson> hm
<cjwatson> not seeing anything obviously wrong
<ev> me either
<ev> and the script checker checks out
<cjwatson> mm, well, for whatever that signifies :)
<ev> haha, yeah
<cjwatson> backing up existing contents of that system, will take a while
<ev> I'm sure it will still go faster than my windows VM over NFS over wireless separated by a ceiling and some distance.
<cjwatson> wireless here is not exactly stellar
<cjwatson> the backup is laptop -> wireless -> ceiling -> wireless -> wired back up to other laptop -> USB disk
<ev> haha, impressive
<cjwatson> it would probably be faster to find another wire but then I'd have to brave the nest of cables
<ev> been there
<cjwatson> is bug 627899 a dup of bug 626299?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627899 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wrong disk size in the partion manager (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627899
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626299 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "During install reports size of new partition as 0.0 B (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626299
<ev> there might be a Virgin employee skeleton or two behind our TV
 * ev checks
<ev> fixed.  I thought I had seen that before.  I looked when ara pointed me at that bug, but google failed.
<ara> ev, I have reported now a bug that prevents installation: bug 627937
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627937 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The installation stalls when copying files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627937
<ara> mmm, coffee is calling
<ev> ara: can you give that another try with ubiquity -d, then post new logs?  The problem is not evident from these.
<ara> ev, sure, will do
<ev> much appreciated
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4260 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Only set the label on the 'use entire disk' button if we're not
<CIA-71> ubiquity: going into the advanced partitioner (LP: #625258).
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4261 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.13
<ara> ev, I wasn't able to reproduce it with -d option :(
<ev> hm
<ara> ev, anyway, I will upload the logs when finished, in case you see something weird there
<ara> mmm, it is also stalling now (in another point)
<ara> so, yes, I will upload the logs
<ev> okay, thanks
<ev> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/wubi-failure.flv - stepping through that with mplayer is probably the easiest viewing experience.  Perplexing stuff.
<ev> I've build wubi with set debug=all in the config file here, if it's of help: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/maverick/wubi-r192-maverick.exe
<ev> in a relatively up-to-date maverick chroot
<cjwatson> I wonder if this is a change in grub
<cjwatson> so, the basic problem is that wubildr.cfg is being parsed using the rescue parser and not the normal parser
<Riddell> I'm still getting a million plugininstall.py instances with today's ubiquity
<ev> Riddell:  damn, okay.  Can you put up new logs?  Also, can you tell me a bit about what you're doing to trigger this?  Real hardware or VM?  How much memory?
<Riddell> i386, real hardware, 512MB memory, yesterday's CD with updated ubiquity
<Riddell> will try with today's CD now
<cjwatson> ev: could you try http://paste.ubuntu.com/486688/ ?
<cjwatson> I've tested it with 'make winboot2 && kvm -kernel build/winboot/wubildr', which at least lets me see it producing rather different error messages
<ev> cjwatson: sure
<ev> Riddell: can you apply this patch in the livefs and try: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486690/
<ev> then post new logs
<ev> just a bit of extra instrumentation
<Riddell> lots http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity1/
<Riddell> logs rather
<Riddell> ev: ok will do
<cjwatson> dear lazyirc: where oh where has my windows product key gone?  sigh
<cjwatson> silly proprietary software
<ev> heh
<ScottK> ev: Bug 627822 is the one I filed for the jockey issue.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627822 in jockey (Ubuntu) "bcmwl driver not installed during install even when selected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627822
<ara> ev, uploaded the debug syslog to bug 627937
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627937 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The installation stalls when copying files (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627937
<ara> (sorry for the delay)
<ev> ara: that seems to be missing /var/log/installer/debug
<ev> the tarball just has your syslog
<ara> ev, I thought that in debug mode that was enough... OK, never mind, I'll upload it again (as soon as I get those logs again...)
<ev> ah, no worries actually
<ev> it's the media change bug
<ev> (bug 627672)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627672 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Maverick Beta] install from USB stuck retrieving files 2/6 Hp Mini (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627672
<ev> this was from a USB disk, right?
<ara> ev, right
<ara> ev, do you want me to mark it as duplicate of that one?
<ev> please do
<ev> I started digging through apt on that one last night before bed
<ev> I'll pick back up momentarily
<ev> ara: what did you create the USB disk with?
<ara> usb-creator, in my up-to-date maverick laptop
<ev> okay
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/138PLvjz  what's wrong with that?  two %s, two arguments
<ev> ah, whoops
<ev> enclose the arguments in a tuple
<ev> so...
<ev> syslog.syslog('debconffilter_done: %s %s' % (str(dbfilter.status), dbfilter.__module__))
<Riddell> ok
<ev> sorry about that
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> ev: any luck with that wubi patch?
<ev> still waiting on it
<ev> in retrospect I should've just copied the new wubildr, instead of reinstalling wubi
<Riddell> ev: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity2/
<ev> Riddell: thanks
<ara> ev, I get a crasher in ubiquity after selecting partitions (ubuntu netbook),  is that something you're already working on?
<ev> hard to say without seeing the traceback
<ara> one sec
<ara> ev, something like PageGtk has no attr 'release_notes_found'
<ev> ara: superm1 fixed that in the pending ubiquity
<ara> can you point me to the bug number, please?
<ev> ara: I don't believe there is one, I think he just caught it while testing himself.  Feel free to create one with the logs and I'll link to it in the changelog.
<ara> ev, sure, will do, thanks
<ara> ev, bug 628011
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628011 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity crashes on Ubuntu Netbook (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628011
<ev> ara: updated, thanks
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4262 trunk/debian/changelog: Add LP reference
<ara> ev, thanks to you
<ev> cjwatson: confirmed fixed
<cjwatson> ev: yay
<ev> I'll build and upload a new wubi
<ev> thanks a lot!
<cjwatson> about to commit it here
<ev> ah, go ahead
<ev> getting ahead of myself :)
<cjwatson> let me just double-check that I'm using the right command to enter normal mode
<cjwatson> there are a few subtly different variations
<cjwatson> yeah, I am.  good
<cjwatson> ev: ok, r193
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> can 628011 be marked fix released, since 2.3.13 is in the archive?
<ev> right, built, uploaded, and symlink updated.
<ev> on it
<cjwatson> oh, 2.3.13 isn't in the archive yet, my bad
<cjwatson> not sure what happened there, but it's accepted now
<cjwatson> anything else I can do?
<ev> Riddell: updated patch, if you have a moment to test it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486726/
<cjwatson> exception in traceback processing> !
<ev> cjwatson: if you have the spare cycles, any of the ubiquity bugs you deem critical.  I'm working on Riddell's at the moment, and was going to see if I can reproduce the 'replace apt media' bug on the netbook shortly.
<ev> cjwatson: yeah, craziness.  If you have any thoughts on that (http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity2/debug, http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity2/syslog), I'm all ears :)
<ev> and actually
<ev> that's fairly ugly code
<ev> I probably should've rewritten that to not read the entire output into memory while I was over there
<ev> fixing
<ev> oh, nevermind.  I'm misreading.
<Riddell> ev: testing
<cjwatson> taking bug 627549
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627549 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed in kubuntu oem mode (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627549
<ev> thanks
<Riddell> ev: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity1/
<ev> Riddell: thanks
<ev> I'm so far unable to reproduce this 'media change' when installing from USB bug
<ev> ah, I wonder if cancel_handler throws us right back into find_next_step.
<ev> Riddell: did the finished dialog pop up before this crash occurred?
<Riddell> ev: it's not a crash, the machine grinds to a halt
<Riddell> and now, over an hour later, there is a finished dialogue
<Riddell> it's still got several plugininstaller.py instances running and it's still swapping like mad
<ev> okay
<ev> yay, I can reproduce it on my netbook!
<ev> (in the loosest sense of yay)
<ScottK> \o/
<ev> I think I fixed it, but I haven't entirely wrapped my head around the problem yet
<CIA-71> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4263 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-71> ubiquity:  - If the slideshow doesn't exist, hide self.ui.pageMode rather than
<CIA-71> ubiquity:  self.page_mode (LP: #627549).
<CIA-71> ubiquity: superm1 * r4264 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Provides indicator-renderer (LP: #616165)
<ev> cjwatson, superm1: I'm very tied up in this KDE bug (though I think I just found the root of it), I don't suppose either of you have any free cycles to look over bug 627672 , or can reproduce it, as I haven't been able to do so yet.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627672 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Maverick Beta] install from USB stuck retrieving files 2/6 Hp Mini (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627672
<cjwatson> I'm about to head out ...
<ev> no worries, I'll still get to it when I'm done here
<superm1> ev, i haven't been able to reproduce it myself, but i'm also unable to test with web access easily and that might be a key factor here
<ev> ah, I've been testing offline.  I'll give web access a go after I'm done here.
<superm1> according to manoj's logs, he did have an IP from NM, it would be good to know all the selections he made though in ubiquity
<ev> On the KDE bug, debconffilter_done is getting called with ubiquity.components.install as an argument well past it returning 0.
<ev> This causes the loop of plugininstall objects, which can be avoided if you wrap the call to find_next_step with a dbfilter.status is not None check, and remove the spurious call to self.app.processEvents (which causes recursive calls to watch_debconf_fd_helper_read -> process_input -> debconffilter_done).
<ev> However, I'm still not sure why debconffilter_done with ubiquity.components.install is getting called after plugininstall is already running.  My current theory is that we're not properly tearing things down after each dbfilter finishes, but I'll have to investigate that after I walk the dog as I need an eye break.
<ev> I did notice that the KDE frontend seemingly doesn't handle HUP
<ev> right, back in a bit
<cjwatson> ev: hate to hassle, but any progress?  I don't know what to do about Kubuntu images for tomorrow right now
<cjwatson> is the workaround you outline above sufficient for us to get by for beta?
<ev> cjwatson: I'm a bit stuck.  I think we need to QSocketNotifier.setEnabled(false) at debconffilter_done, or better handle EBADF
<ev> The workarounds I mentioned above will still result in an OSError being raised when process_line is called (again, due to the gone-away fd)
<ev> but the install will complete successfully
<ev> just with apport dialogs
<ev> I presume
<ev> QSocketNotifier.setEnabled> The connection between a dbfilter and its socket notifier is not exposed in the current program flow
<cjwatson> hm, needing to handle EBADF generally strikes me as a sign of misdesign
<cjwatson> but I may be out of line
<ev> I equally may be entirely wrong
<ev> but ubiquity.components.install is sticking around and its QSocketNotifier is firing seemingly at random, despite having a no longer existent fd.
<cjwatson> fiddling with the socket notifiers seems plausible ...
<cjwatson> I wonder if you get socket notifier events when the last writer on a read fd closes (e.g.)
<cjwatson> seems like the sort of thing you might get a POLLHUP event for, or equivalent
<cjwatson> and I guess if the fd has actually been closed then selecting on it is undefined
<ev> this is seemingly the disconnect between it and gobject
<ev> while gobject has an enum for hup, qt does not
<ev> as far as I can tell from http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.6/qsocketnotifier.html
<ev> I need to step out for about half an hour
<ev> do you think it's worth it for me to pull an all nighter on this when I get back?  Or are we already past what's reasonable for beta.
<cjwatson> it does seem that maybe the frontend ought to be informed in FilteredCommand.wait
<cjwatson> I don't like telling you to pull all-nighters; I'm likely to be up for a while and think that either we fix this or we delay Kubuntu beta, FWIW
<ev> okay, I'll be back in 30 and will get back on it then
<ev> I've been entirely focused on this, and unfortunately haven't had any time for the USB apt bug, beyond not being able to reproduce it after a number of attempts
<ev> cheers
<cjwatson> downloading a kubuntu desktop image now just in case
<cjwatson> manjo said he just posted debug logs to 627672; I'll see if I can zen anything out of them
<cjwatson> ev: reading through this, I think it would be entirely correct for debconffilter_done to detach (even destroy?) the socket notifiers
 * cjwatson reads through the Qt signals docs as a refresher
<cjwatson> ev: slightly different idea.  In the GTK frontend, the way this works is that watch_debconf_fd_helper returns False, which happens after FilteredCommand.process_input returns False to indicate that it shouldn't be called again
<cjwatson> ev: in GTK, returning False from an io_add_watch signal means that the watch is removed from the list of event sources and won't be called again
<cjwatson> ev: this doesn't seem so straightforward in Qt, but I think we can achieve a similar effect using something like this (entirely untested, might not be idiomatic, etc.): http://paste.ubuntu.com/486993/
<cjwatson> hm, I'm not convinced about the logic for multiple dbfilters in parallel though
<cjwatson> ev: maybe http://paste.ubuntu.com/486995/?  self.debconf_fd_counter and self.current_debconf_fd were unused and would have had to be adjusted so I removed them
<cjwatson> I'm not familiar with this object.signal[int].connect() notation so I trust that I have got it right with disconnect()
<ev> right, back
<Riddell> ev: if you do pull an all nighter I'm happy to test at any hours of the day or night for beta
<ev> trying that now
<ev> Riddell: cool, thanks
<Riddell> equally if we don't get kubuntu beta done on time that's life
<cjwatson> I don't want us to kill ourselves, but nor do I want to slack
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-02
<ev> slight ordering issue with this in the parallel logic.  It sets up the new debconffilter on the same fd as the previous, then disconnects the fd.  On it now.
<cjwatson> discussion of USB issue in #ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> I have a plausible-looking hypothesis and a likely fix if it holds
<cjwatson> not confirmed yet
<cjwatson> hypothesis does explain why it seems random
<ev> success!
<ev> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487013/ - are the 'callback =' bits I added too ugly for your taste?
<cjwatson> not really, but doesn't that still leave us calling process_line once incorrectly?
<cjwatson> maybe the check should be at the top of the three helper methods, and just return?
<cjwatson> oh, wait, no, I see what you mean
<cjwatson> no, ignore me, that seems correct, go ahead
<ev> cool, thanks for the ack
<cjwatson> so just waiting for manjo to verify my USB patch
<ev> okay
<cjwatson> um, so bug 628317 looks like a regression in the recently-introduced hostname code
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628317 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Mavrick Kubuntu ubiquity installer crash if system name is blank (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628317
<cjwatson> in lucid, ubiquity/components/ubi-usersetup.py had a check_hostname function that iterated through the return value of validation.check_hostname and constructed a newline-separated string with all the errors
<ev> ugh, ffs
<ev> on it now
<cjwatson> it was kind of nasty but should we just reintroduce that?
<ev> maybe - but let me try to fix this while we're waiting on manjo
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4265 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Disconnect and destroy QSocketNotifiers when the dbfilter finishes.
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Thanks Colin Watson (LP: #625586).
<ev> fix in hand, testing
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4266 trunk/debian/changelog: Fix changelog
<CIA-71> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4267 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Set Debug::identcdrom=true for apt-cdrom if installing from a
<CIA-71> ubiquity: non-ISO9660 filesystem, since otherwise apt-cdrom will include the free
<CIA-71> ubiquity: blocks count of /cdrom in its database which is unreliable on read-write
<CIA-71> ubiquity: filesystems, especially USB images with persistence enabled. Thanks to
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Manoj Iyer for patient testing (LP: #627672).
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4268 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): add the check_hostname function back to ubi-usersetup (LP: #628317).
<ev> cjwatson: ready for an upload?
<cjwatson> yep
<ev> done
 * cjwatson pokes around for a reviewer
<ev> and this is why release sprints are a good thing.  Reviewers are trapped in the same room.
<Riddell> cjwatson: review needed?
<cjwatson> aye, ubiquity 2.3.14 in the unapproved queue
<cjwatson> no queuediff yet though
<Riddell> what's queuediff? (I feel I should know this)
<cjwatson> lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<cjwatson> scrapes the queue page for the link to the diff from the last version
 * ev notices lp:~superm1/ubiquity/maverick-post-beta-fixes - superm1, you rock!
<cjwatson> (alternatively, queuediff is a product of Martin Pitt's clinical aversion to ever typing the same thing twice)
<Riddell> I see plugininstall.py is altered in the ubiquity upload but I can't match that to something in the changelog
<cjwatson> "Set Debug::identcdrom=true ..."
<Riddell> right you are, accepting
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4269 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.14
<cjwatson> thank you
<ev> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> me?  you're the ones who fixed it :)
<cjwatson> ... we hope
<cjwatson> :-)
<Riddell> yes hopefully. I guess it won't be published until after 03:00 BST so no images until sometime after that
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm going to set an alarm and hope it wakes me
<cjwatson> and doesn't wake my wife
<cjwatson> some things don't make you popular
<Riddell> set for when?
<cjwatson> 3:30 - but actually, I just remembered that cdimage has a magic thing for this
<cjwatson> wait-for-package
<Riddell> that sounds clever
<ev> cute
<ev> should we let -testing know to expect new CDs?
<cjwatson> wait-for-package ubiquity_2.3.14 && { echo kubuntu; buildlive kubuntu && for-project kubuntu cron.daily-live; echo ubuntu-netbook; buildlive ubuntu-netbook && for-project ubuntu-netbook cron.daily-live; echo kubuntu-mobile; buildlive kubuntu-mobile && for-project kubuntu-mobile cron.daily-live; echo kubuntu dvd; buildlive kubuntu-dvd && for-project kubuntu cron.dvd; }
<cjwatson> sound like a plausible list?
<cjwatson> yes, as nothing will post them to the tracker unless I happen to wake up or somebody else does it
<ev> looks reasonable
<cjwatson> I'll tell -testing
 * Riddell sets alarm for 04:00
<cjwatson> ... or you can :)
<cjwatson> since I see you just joined
<cjwatson> Riddell: yeah, that's probably about right, might be ten minutes after that
<cjwatson> or so
<Riddell> oh I expect I'll press snooze on the alarm at least once :)
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> right, I'll try to get some sleep then, SMS me if it all goes horribly wrong?
<Riddell> guid nicht
<ev> goodnight guys.  Thanks again for all of your help.
<cjwatson> agus thú
<ev> :)
<rgreening> hey ev
<jjk9> looking for ldapsam.so to use with samba 3.4.7 on 10.04 LTS server. anyone know where it is?
<jjk9> maybe I am in wrong room for that q...
<ev> rgreening_: hiya
<ev> jjk9: indeed, you are in the wrong room.  Please ask in #ubuntu.
<ev> Or use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jjk9> tks I already looked in http://packages.ubuntu.com but found no reference. will pursue further over at #ubuntu tks bi
<ev> cjwatson: it's still broken
<ev> I'm getting KeyErrors at line 1043
<ev> investigating now
<cjwatson> on which, Kubuntu or netbook?
<ev> kubuntu for me
<ev> it looks like if debconffilter_done spawns a new dbfilter that uses the same fd we were about to delete, then we don't delete it, but we also don't clear out the QSocketNotifier
<Riddell> I've done three installs now without problems
<ev> probably not the most elegant solution - http://paste.ubuntu.com/487134/
<ev> just testing the hell out of that
<cjwatson> ev: that looks ok, though you forgot a 'self.'
<ev> err yeah, I have it correct in the copy I'm testing with
<ev> thanks for catching that
<CIA-71> ubiquity: evand * r4270 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-71> ubiquity: Clean stray QSocketNotifiers that were missed because their fd was
<CIA-71> ubiquity: reused before they could normally be deleted.
<ev> trying to see if I can run into this by more than just manual partitioning
<cjwatson> rough ETA?
<ev> another 10-15 minutes or so
<ev> I've already confirmed that I can reliably reproduce the bug on manual partitioning and that the patch definitely fixes it for me
<Riddell> ev: what actually is the symptom?
<ev> Riddell: if I select manual partitioning, complete the install to the slideshow window, it will eventually throw up crash dialogs until it runs out of memory.
<Riddell> mm, painful
<Riddell> ev: how common do you think it is?  I haven't seen it yet
<ev> hard to say, it's a bit of a race
<cjwatson> might depend on system speed?
<ev> perhaps
<ev> it's a bit odd that it only seems to be happening when I go through advanced partitioning.  I wonder what aspect of that changes the order of events.
<cjwatson> ev: 15 minutes up :) I'm hoping to get the binaries in for the next publisher run if possible?
<ev> okay, releasing
<cjwatson> thanks.  it's a 35-minute build
<ev> uploaded
<Riddell> is the publisher not on manual?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> I mean, it can be
<cjwatson> but that's yet more manual work
<cjwatson> I will if I have to
<Riddell> ev: ooh I think I got your crash on the DVD
<ev> lots of crash dialogs?  Can you grab the /var/log/installer/debug log off there and pastebin it?
<Riddell> sorry already rebooted
<Riddell> ev: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/debug
<ev> yup, that's the bug
<ev> what steps did you go through to produce this?
<Riddell> ev: just did an install from the DVD
<Riddell> twice, one with live session once ubiquity only
<Riddell> manual partitioning
<Riddell> no oem
<ev> okay
<jhesketh> Hi
<jhesketh> I'm trying to build a copy of ubiquity but I'm stuck on this error:
<jhesketh> make: *** source/console-setup/Keyboard: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<jhesketh> does anybody know what I need to do (I suspect I need a copy of debian installer in the d-i folder or something?)
<jhesketh> (I've branched ~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/lucid-proposed/)
<cjwatson> debian/rules update-local
<cjwatson> or grab the corresponding source package version from archive.u.c
<jhesketh> thanks cjwatson. I'll give that a try :-)
<jhesketh> cool, that seems to work - now to make some changes
<jhesketh> I'm building a liveCD whereby I don't need the install option, but I do however want to keep the first screen so that the language of the system may be changed before continuing into the desktop
<jhesketh> any suggestions on the best way to do that (my thoughts was to just rip out the install option and reword the "try ubuntu" to "continue" or something)
<cjwatson> you should mostly just be able to edit isolinux.cfg and possibly gfxboot.cfg
<cjwatson> if you want to disable the splash-screen thing where you get just an icon at the start and if it times out then it boots with the maybe-ubiquity option, delete the hidden-timeout line from gfxboot.cfg
<jhesketh> cjwatson: yeah I thought of that, but the interface for selecting a language is nicer in ubiquity and that would expose complications of kernel options to a very non-technical target group
<jhesketh> cjwatson: sorry to bother you, but I don't suppose you know why bin/ubiquity-greeter-gtk sets up the interface rather than using gui/gtk/stepLanguage.ui ? (or am I reading it wrong)
<cjwatson> that was an experiment which I think we don't actually use any more
<cjwatson> we should probably remove it from the tree
<jhesketh> ok
<jhesketh> but the button label is replaced at some point right? Because I don't think it just says "Try Ubuntu" when booting (from memory, I'd have to double check)
<cjwatson> er, I'm out of date on this stuff, you want ev really
<jhesketh> no worries. Thanks for your help :-)
<ev> it's set based on the release name in /cdrom/.disk/info
<ev> "Try ${RELEASE}"
<jhesketh> ev: cheers, I don't suppose you know where it sets that?
<ev> ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py:on_language_selection_changed()
<jhesketh> hmm, I'm working on the lucid branch, is that meant to be  ubiquity/components/ubi-language.py ?
<ev> yes
<jhesketh> cheers, found it :-)
<ev> good deal
<ScottK> ev: If I have a system with an existing *buntu install and I pick "Guided - use entire partition", what is the intended result?  Two *buntu installs on separate partitions or the new install installs over the old one and wipes it out?
<ScottK> Anyone know where I can find the design document for the new installer so I can check myself?
<ScottK> Riddell: Any suggestions on where I can find the intended behavior for "Guided"?
<ScottK> OK.  I'll just assume wiping out the existing install isn't intended.
<ev> ScottK: think of it as "replace the copy of ubuntu on this exsiting partition with a new one"
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Then autoresize is gone?
<ev> resize is only available if a partition can be resized
<ev> but hm, those two options should be shown together
<ev> yeah, that may be broken
<ScottK> Bug #628864 filed.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628864 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) ""Guided" install does no guiding and wipes out existing install without warning (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628864
<ScottK> I don't see an autoresize option in the installer.
<ScottK> Riddell: I see that as a release blocker.
<ScottK> ev: ^^^
<ev> as in beta release blocker?
<ScottK> Yes.  I think wiping out existing installs and user data without warning qualifies.
<ev> well, I'll leave it to you guys to determine what blocks your release, but the button does say, "Install Now"
<ScottK> Right, but it also says "Guided"
<ScottK> That leads me to think there will be some guidance.
<Riddell> the option is the guidance
<Riddell> that's always been the case
<ScottK> I don't think that makes any sense.
<ev> the KDE frontend should replace the text on those using a similar approach to the one taken by the GTK frontend for this
<cjwatson> we did rename some of the options away from Guided a while back (the name "Guided" is a hangover from d-i)
<cjwatson> ubiquity in general should not be describing options as Guided
<ScottK> I'm at the Disk Setup page and the options I have are Guided, Erase and use entire disk, and Specify partitions.
<cjwatson> (I have no opinion on whether or not this is a Kubuntu release blocker, aside from a residual "argh")
<ScottK> If it's not new, I don't think it's a release blocker.
<ScottK> ev: Should I also have an autoresize option here?
<cjwatson> the "replace OS on this partition with a new one" behaviour is new since lucid
<cjwatson> the presence of autoresize depends on your partition layout, but bug 628815 indicates that there may be a problem specifically with the KDE frontend here
<ScottK> Right.  That's what's bit me.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628815 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot resize from kubuntu partitioner (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628815
<ScottK> OK.
<cjwatson> as in, the underlying logs there suggest to me that autoresize should be made available, but the screenshot doesn't show it
<cjwatson> again, no opinion on whether that's blocker or release-note
<ScottK> Sounds like the same thing I have then.
<cjwatson> (largely because too tired to have opinions)
<ScottK> If it was an alpha, I'd be totally fine with a release note.
<ScottK> Riddell: Since you're still here it's your call, but this will cause users to lose data IMO.
<ScottK> (despite all the warnings)
<ev> so the "replace this partition with a new Ubuntu install" (some_partition) option should always appear alongside the resize option
<ev> the KDE frontend appears to be showing the former and not the latter
<Riddell> I don't see missing autoresize as a blocker, it's a pain but it's not a killer. and I don't see having an old label on the replace as a blocker either
<ev> the option was created this release cycle for the GTK frontend's "[use entire partition] [use entire disk]" buttons when in resize mode.
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't see missing autoresize as a potential blocker.
<ScottK> Riddell: I can't make the manual partioner work either.  "Error!!! Partiion(s) 5 on /dev/sda have written, but we have been unable to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should reboot now before making further changes.
<Riddell> um, no idea what that's about
<cjwatson> desktop automounter perhaps?  is anything mounted from /dev/sda?
<ScottK> It claims to be installing anyway, so let's see what's up.
<ev> I've got to step away for a call, back in an hour or so
<cjwatson> if anything is mounted, then I refer to http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/ucgi/~cjwatson/blosxom/ubuntu/2008-04-12-desktop-automount-pain.html
<ScottK> checking
<cjwatson> could also be a race with a udev rule or similar
<cjwatson> though I think nowadays libparted tries a couple of times to try to avoid that
<ScottK> /dev/sda1 is mounted, but with the new partition type (made it ext3 so I could tell)
<ScottK> So it may have been a race and was retried but succeeded or something.
<cjwatson> bug but not a blocker then ...
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> The idea that "Guided" is going to replace the operating system is just still got me boggled.
<cjwatson> I do find that rather odd
<ScottK> The word guided implies to me that there will be help coming.
<Riddell> that's probably why seele said it should be changed, but we have had several releases using that text
<ScottK> Riddell: But it changed what it does this cycle.
<ev> it does the exact same thing
<ev> the option you've selected is a different option than the resize one
<ScottK> Hmmm.  <cjwatson> the "replace OS on this partition with a new one" behaviour is new since lucid
<ScottK> ^^^ what I'm going on
<ev> I think Colin is confused, this is new since Maverick
<ev> this is "some_partition" in partman-auto
<ev> really got to run now
<ev> back later
<cjwatson> by "new since lucid", I mean "not in lucid, but in maverick"
<cjwatson> exclusive since
<ScottK> Riddell: So it's not "the same".
<ScottK> cjwatson: Any logs you want for the partioning alert?
<cjwatson> 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' should be sufficient
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK goes to find a wire with internet in it.
<Riddell> you'll need to install konqueror for that to work
<ScottK> Riddell: Nope.  Works with reqkonq.
<ScottK> Bug #628894 (so I can find it later)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628894 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Manual partition problem alert when there isn't an actual problem (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628894
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, it needed kfmclient when I tried it
<ScottK> Odd.  Worked though.
<ev> cjwatson: ah, sorry.  My bad.
<dmarkey> cjwatson: would it be possible to release a (i386) server install CD that's PAE?
<soren> dmarkey: The server install CD already installs a PAE kernel by default.
<dmarkey> is the kernel booted off the CD PAE?
<soren> dmarkey: Why is it important that the installer itself runs a PAE kernel?
<soren> dmarkey: I don't believe it is, no.
<dmarkey> to run paravirtualised on Xen/XenServer, Xen will only run i386 kernels that are PAE
<cjwatson> I'd rather not do that with the server install CD, no - another CD there is pretty much out of the question
<soren> I didn't think you could boot ISO's in paravirt Xen anyway.
<cjwatson> that's many extra hours of human validation time for every milestone release
<dmarkey> I see..
<cjwatson> are we not getting to the point where you can just do amd64?
<cjwatson> netboot and a local mirror should work reasonably well as well, and I'd be happy to help improve that
<dmarkey> yea, netboot install is getting alot of use
<dmarkey> but cdrom install was next on my checklist
<soren> How does paravirt Xen and ISO booting work anyway?
<cjwatson> there's a cdrom/xen d-i flavour, so it could be substituted by script
<cjwatson> I think
<dmarkey> bootloader basically extracts the kernel/initrd out of the ISO
<soren> dmarkey: Ah, I see.
<dmarkey> cjwatson: any other suggestions around i386 support?
<soren> dmarkey: Well, it's not exactly elegant, but you could extract the pae kernel and pass it to Xen, but I understand that just solves the problem for you, not generally for everyone else.
<soren> dmarkey: The ISO contains the pae kernel deb, so it just needs unpacking and a bit of Xen fiddling.
<dmarkey> do we have a PAE initrd in there somewhere?
<dmarkey> we neet xen-blkfront
<soren> Ah, good point.
<dmarkey> need*
<cjwatson> there's a PAE initrd in the archive, yes
<soren> What, really?
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/cdrom/xen/
<soren> Oh.
<soren> Imagine that.
<cjwatson> blat that in, make sure the CD has generic-pae udebs in it
<dmarkey> is this in lucid also?
<cjwatson> it's not too hard to do, I just can't afford to try to release it as well
<cjwatson> just maverick sorry
<dmarkey> i see
<cjwatson> lucid only has netboot/xen
<cjwatson> it was the product of a merge from Debian
<dmarkey> yup, so when did this cdrom/xen come into being? from EC2 or something?
<dmarkey> oh ok
<dmarkey> so, in 10.10 we should be good to go?
<cjwatson> in that you can put the desired result together
<dmarkey> one possible issue, will the installer check /dev/xvdd for a repo? it will be a normal block device
<cjwatson> that I'm not sure, ask me when it isn't beta release day and I've had some sleep :-)
<dmarkey> i'll give it a whirl
<dmarkey> thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-03
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4271 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): merge my maverick-post-beta-fixes branch
<NCommander> bah, no evand :-/
<NCommander> cjwatson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/628582 - do you know who would be able to hack on ubi-partman the best? I think its evand2, but I'm not 100% sure.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628582 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity attempts to use x86-specific methods on port architectures. (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed]
<StevenK> NCommander: ev is here?
<NCommander> StevenK: he shouldn't be?
<StevenK> NCommander: Well, as in he's actually connected, I mean.
<NCommander> StevenK: I have no idea :-/. The only thing I know he's not here
<ev> you rang?
 * ev looks into the bug
<ev> NCommander: working on a fix now.
<NCommander> ev: thanks
<NCommander> ev: when you have a usable patch, I'll test it
<ev> thanks!
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4272 trunk/debian/changelog: Fix changelog.
<ev> I tagged 4270 as 2.3.15
<ev> my bad for not debcommit -r'ing
<NCommander> ev: when did ubi-partman get rewritten? I don't remember it being so grub happy (so to speak)
<ev> NCommander: the grub stuff wasn't added that long ago.  We needed some place to put setting the grub options after I got rid of the summary page.
<NCommander> ev: ah. We haven't been using ubiquity on ARM until last week pretty mcuh which is why this sailed under the radar
<NCommander> kinda suprising it didn't get caught by a powerpc tester (though I think they have grub2 now)
<ev> indeed, yet another reason for me to lean on IS to give me space in the Millbank datacenter for my installer testing stuff.
<ev> NCommander: give this a try - http://paste.ubuntu.com/487667/
<NCommander> ev: well, considering our DC doesn't (or didn't) have anything we support w.r.t. to installation for a long time, access to the porting box might be of questionable use :-)
<NCommander> ev: I can't do a full install ATM since I can't afford to wipe out my development environment, but hopefully I can at least make sure the manual partitioner starts
<NCommander> ev: also, any idea why the ubiquity icon no longer shows up in UNE? :-0?
<NCommander> *:-)?
<ev> not sure
<ev> someone touched casper in a bad way?
<NCommander> ev: hrm. do we still pop up the installer at boot, which gives the option then to boot into the live enviornment?
 * NCommander admits it might have been awhile since I last reinstalled on x86 :-)
<ev> we boot into a stripped down environment with the installer running in greeter mode (maybe-ubiquity kernel command line option) by default
<ev> you can either hit "try ubuntu" from there, or press a key at boot when you see the man = keyboard icon, then manually select "try ubuntu"
<NCommander> ev: right, ok, I think somewhere along the line we forgot to implement this on ARM :-)
<NCommander> ev: sounds like I need to take a cluebat to the kernel command line on d-cd
<ev> oh, I spot a bug in this
<ev> heh
<ev> NCommander: updated - http://paste.ubuntu.com/487680/
<NCommander> ev: bah, I already built the last patch
<ev> sorry about that
<NCommander> -p0 -R is handy though
<ev> you can always just manually patch it once in the live environment, assuming you have network
<NCommander> ev: you assume much :-/
 * NCommander feels like ubiquity's build time has gotten longer than it used to be
<ev> haha
<ev> and yeah, that's mostly due to the keyboard page
<ev> it needs to generate a decision tree for the keyboard guessing stuff
<ev> and a few other additions, I'm sure
<NCommander> ev: hr, how long until ubiquity becomes self-aware
<ev> hahaha, don't worry, it uses GTK. It may become self-aware, but it can never be particularly smart.
<NCommander> ev: but doesn't it also have a Qt GUI for KDE? It seems to me it has hybird viality, and thus might combine the traits frm both parents
<ev> good point
<ev> we're all screwed
<NCommander> ev: hrm, maybe we can just add a Win32 backend, and hope the GTK and QT strains self-destruct.
<ev> lol
 * NCommander is vaguely reminded of the Andromeda Strain for some reason ...
<NCommander> ev, ok built
<ev> cool
<NCommander> ev: bah, my image must be stale or something cause it can't resolve depends
<NCommander> ev: *grumble*, I think this might be a case of merge blindly cause I can't test until Monday, but GrueMaster can
<ev> okay
<ev> well I've tested it in both the gtk and kde frontends, monkeypatching archdetect to return something non-x86 and it seems to work fine
<ev> committing, but do give it a go when you can
<rnewson> I'm having a problem with the display during a PXE boot of ubuntu server 10.04. Specifically, the screen is scrambled (I'm viewing it over HP's execrable iLo). the usual trick of fb=false works for a Debian 5.0 PXE boot, but not ubuntu. The menu portion is fine, but when it switches over to the first install question, it's unreadable. Is this the right channel for my question?
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4273 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Do not generate or show the bootloader options if we're on x86, or
<CIA-34> ubiquity: bootloader installation is explicitly disabled (LP: #628582).
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r860 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-34> grub-installer: Don't ask for a boot device on EFI, and don't pass a boot device
<CIA-34> grub-installer: argument to grub-install.
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r861 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.55
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r862 ubuntu/debian/po/te.po: debconf-updatepo
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r863 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.55ubuntu1
<CIA-34> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4274 ubiquity/ (18 files in 7 dirs): Remove a number of unused or duplicate imports.
<CIA-34> partman-efi: cjwatson * r652 ubuntu/ (34 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 21
<CIA-34> partman-efi: cjwatson * r653 ubuntu/ (fstab.d fstab.d/efi debian/changelog debian/install):
<CIA-34> partman-efi: Automatically mount the first method=efi filesystem we see on /boot/efi.
<CIA-34> partman-efi: (This replaces previous code in partman-basicfilesystems, which didn't
<CIA-34> partman-efi: work since method=efi partitions don't have an acting_filesystem.)
<CIA-34> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r589 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog fstab.d/basic):
<CIA-34> partman-basicfilesystems: Revert changes in 63ubuntu6, since method=efi filesystems don't have an
<CIA-34> partman-basicfilesystems: acting_filesystem. Responsibility for mounting /boot/efi now lies with
<CIA-34> partman-basicfilesystems: partman-efi.
<CIA-34> partman-efi: cjwatson * r654 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 21ubuntu1
<CIA-34> partman-basicfilesystems: cjwatson * r590 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 63ubuntu7
<tjaalton> cjwatson: there's a new kernel in lucid-proposed, and I'd like to see if it makes installations on ext4 faster. so it needs a rebuild of d-i for proposed?
<cjwatson> yes, it would
<cjwatson> give me a minute
<tjaalton> no rush :)
<tjaalton> next week is fine
<tjaalton> i'm not sure if the kernel is accepted yet
<cjwatson> 2.6.32-25.43?
<tjaalton> yep
<tjaalton> with the current one it takes roughly double the time to install, compared to ext3
<CIA-34> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1304 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-25 kernels.
<tjaalton> wow
<CIA-34> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1305 lucid-proposed/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): Move Dove images to 2.6.32-209 kernels.
<CIA-34> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1306 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.4
<tjaalton> great, thanks.. I'll test it first thing on monday
<ScottK> cjwatson and ev: When there are ubiquit-kde changes that you'd like someone else to test, just let me know.  I've planned on using my netbook as a sacrifial lamb until release.
<ev> lol, okay
<ev> I've been doing the same, but always good to get another set of eyes on these things
<ev> I'm working on the missing resize option and poor text now, by the way
<ev> I don't think I'll have it done by end of day though
<cjwatson> ev: is there a way to force usb-creator to treat a hard disk as a target USB stick?
<cjwatson> for the purposes of installing within KVM
<ev> cjwatson: it relies on udisks to make the determination of whether or not something is removable ('device-is-system-internal').  There's no command line option in usb-creator currently to override that check, but patches welcome.
<ev> cjwatson: it's checked in bin/usb-creator-helper and usbcreator/backends/udisks/backend.py
<cjwatson> system-internal.  thank you.  that was the keyword I was missing
<cjwatson> I can just obliterate that check locally
<superm1> so i'm considering moving the dell recovery and installation disks to GRUB for boot early, without a graphical menu to simplify the necessity for all sorts of other tools conffiles that explain how to boot when coming from a different scenario (linld, isolinux, syslinux).  cjwatson and ev could you let me know if https://code.launchpad.net/~superm1/usb-creator/grub-support/+merge/34504 looks sane for 10.10?
<cjwatson> I replied to that merge
<cjwatson> ... I swear I did
<ev> cjwatson: feel free to commit directly to trunk, by the way.  I'd like to create the illusion of a team project here as much as possible ;)
<cjwatson> superm1: I'll bounce you the mail I sent, since codehosting seems to be sitting on it.
<superm1> okay works for me
<ev> cjwatson: by the way, do you have any preferred approach to the 'teaching jockey about passthrough' problem?  I was thinking adding a -o option to make it pretend to be an apt frontend by accepting apt options, then passing them along.  It could then presumably be run under debconf-apt-progress.
<cjwatson> could it just notice that it's running under a debconf frontend already
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, maybe debconf-apt-progress would be neater
<ev> notice its running under a debconf frontend> I'm not sure how much flexibility we have there, as it uses python-apt to do the heavy lifting.
<ev> but forgive me if I'm missing the obvious
<cjwatson> ah
<ara> one question, guys, it is just a simple, non-relevant, non-urgent... just  a simple question
<ev> sure
<ara> is there any reason why the installer logs are only root-readable after the installation?
<ev> heh
<ev> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-262-1
<ara> wow, that's a good reason :D
<ara> thanks!
<ev> sure thing
<ev> mind you, that's only /var/log/installer/debug
<ev> oh, perhaps not
<cjwatson> the original vulnerability leaked it to a saved copy of cdebconf/questions.dat
<cjwatson> and now we err on the safe side because we never ever ever want to have to deal with that again :)
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4275 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py): Add correct URL for the Geonames service.
<cjwatson> ev: also, why are you not allowed to make a USB stick from a real CD?
<cjwatson> as in stype == SOURCE_CD
<ev> you should be able to
<ev> if it's not appearing it's a bug (most likely due to the fact that I don't have a working computer with a built-in CD-ROM)
<cjwatson>         if status == CAN_USE and stype in (SOURCE_IMG, SOURCE_ISO):
 * cjwatson adds SOURCE_CD to that tuple
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> though can stype have any values other than those three?
<cjwatson> i.e. should the and clause just be deleted?
<ScottK> ev: Once you've renamed "Guided" in ubiquity-kde (or once you know what you are going to call it), please let me know so I can work on getting a test case for it with QA.
<ev> sure thing
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ev> cjwatson: indeed, not sure why that was done
<cjwatson> I'll drop it then
<ev> much appreciated
<cjwatson> oddly, I don't see any bugs about this
<CIA-34> usb-creator: cjwatson * r319 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-34> usb-creator: GTK frontend: don't grey out "Make Startup Disk" when the source is a
<CIA-34> usb-creator: physical CD.
<cjwatson> ev: built-in CD> I was actually using 'kvm -monitor stdio -m 512 -hda oem-usb-20100903.img -cdrom maverick-desktop-i386.iso -boot d'
<cjwatson> then 'kvm -monitor stdio -m 512 -hda oem-usb-20100903.img -hdb oem-20100903.img -boot c' to boot using it
<ev> ah cool, I'll give that a shot
<cjwatson> first time I've tried this approach, but it seems to be working
<ev> thanks for the tip
<ev> I take it that's why you wanted to write to regular disks
<cjwatson> and indeed you can then 'kvm-img snapshot -c created oem-usb-20100903.img' and revert to that snapshot at any time
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> I think you *can* use -usb -usbdevice disk:oem-usb-20100903.img or some such
<cjwatson> but I seem to remember having problems with that last time I tried; maybe it was just that you can't boot from it that way
<ev> oo, that would be fantastic if it works
<ev> historically, kvm's usb support has not met my expectations though
<cjwatson> this disk-to-disk support seems fine
<cjwatson> what the heck is this "Message: useQuirks" stuff coming from?
<cjwatson> seems to be libwebkit?
<superm1> libwebkit I think
<cjwatson> and a Debian patch at that ...
<cjwatson> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=592670
<ubot2> Debian bug 592670 in libwebkit-1.0-2 "libwebkit-1.0-2: useQuirks message spamming" [Normal,Open]
<cjwatson> I think I'll cherry-pick that
<cjwatson> reproduced the oem bug this way, at least!
<cjwatson> webkit uploaded to kill the useQuirks junk
<ev> hooray
<CIA-34> usb-creator: superm1 * r321 grub-support/debian/ (changelog control): Add a dependency on one of the grubs to be able to use grub-setup.
<CIA-34> usb-creator: superm1 * r320 grub-support/ (bin/usb-creator-helper usbcreator/install.py): don't use any components from grub on the current system; assume that boot.img and core.img are in the target image and just use grub-setup to lodge them on the drive
<cjwatson> superm1: please don't use grub-setup, use dd
<cjwatson> it does make a difference
<cjwatson> grub-setup fills in data at certain offsets in the core image, and those offsets are subject to change
<superm1> Oh
<cjwatson> the defaults for the data at those offsets should be good enough for your purposes though and you shouldn't need to do that
<cjwatson> as long as you put boot.img at sector 0 and core.img at sector 1
<cjwatson> and as long as the core.img is built to search for the stick rather than needing a hardcoded prefix
<cjwatson> (which wouldn't work in this case anyway)
<superm1> well just the first 446 of boot.img though, to avoid nuking the partition table
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> maybe in the future we should have grub-setup options that guarantee not to modify core.img
<cjwatson> but you won't be able to rely on that for a while anyway
<superm1> I didn't look that much at grub-setup source, here I thought it didn't touch it
<cjwatson> there are three things it changes at the moment: the blocklist at the end of the first sector of core.img, pointing to the rest of it; sometimes information on the partition numbers corresponding to the prefix; and the prefix
<cjwatson> the reason I mention this in particular is that a change just went in upstream to move the prefix into the compressed region, so that much is basically guaranteed to change between maverick and natty
<superm1> ah
<CIA-34> usb-creator: superm1 * r322 grub-support/ (bin/usb-creator-helper debian/changelog debian/control): use dd rather than grub-setup
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-05
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4276 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Restore functionality to set the GTK slideshow size based on a
<CIA-34> ubiquity: configuration file that was lost in r4123.1.37.
<superm1> ev, this will certainly cause the window size to bounce up when someone finishes all the pages - if that's troublesome, perhaps it's worthwhile to parse the slideshow.conf earlier on to set the initial window size
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4277 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Parse the slideshow size when the GTK frontend first starts to
<CIA-34> ubiquity: prevent the window resizing later.
<superm1> ^that actually gives a much better result
<superm1> i'll do an upload with that so people can get around to figuring out their slideshows besides dylan
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4278 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-34> ubiquity: 1.55ubuntu1, partman-basicfilesystems 63ubuntu7, partman-efi
<CIA-34> ubiquity: 21ubuntu1.
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4279 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.16
<rylord> morning
<rylord> yawn
<CIA-34> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1356 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-20 kernels.
<CIA-34> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1357 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu24
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-29
<ezakimak> raid=noautodetect is being ignored. how can I fix this?
<ezakimak> also, how do I edit kernel arguments? (so far I've had to edit grub.cfg)
<stgraber> cjwatson: just saw your comment in -release about bank holiday in the UK. I guess that means we aren't very likely to see ev around today?
<stgraber> I worked on some bugfixes for ubiquity yesterday that should fix all current release targeteted high priority bugs, was hoping for him to look at what's broken in the unit tests (reason why 2.7.18 didn't build) and release 2.7.19 so we have it early for ISO testing
<stgraber> my current test packages build with the unit tests turned off but I really would like to avoid pushing that in the distro (though after an hour of looking at it, I'm not too sure what's broken in there)
<cjwatson> gah, why do we keep leaving the build broken over the weekend?
<cjwatson> I guess ev won't be around.  nor will I, much, but I'll see if I can have a look in spare moments
<cjwatson> I wouldn't be happy with uploading with disabled tests either ...
<cjwatson> stgraber: ev SMSed to say he's unavailable
<cjwatson> trying to reproduce the failure locally
<CIA-31> casper: superm1 * r924 casper.oneiric/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin):
<CIA-31> casper: Don't fail to set up autologin on a commented out autologin-user line
<CIA-31> casper: in lightdm custom conf. (LP: #836727)
<CIA-31> casper: superm1 * r925 casper.oneiric/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.280
<cjwatson> stgraber: could you please push your ubiquity changes/
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> I'm working on the test fixes but would rather base on top of your work rather than needing to merge
<stgraber> cjwatson: they are in lp:ubiquity
<stgraber> cjwatson: rev 4883 to rev 4888
<cjwatson> stgraber: oh.  can you please write debian/changelog entries to go with them, then?
<cjwatson> closing whatever bugs are fixed
<stgraber> Oops, I have the changelog here but forgot to make it look nice and push it. Will do that once I'm done with my call (~10 minutes).
<stgraber> cjwatson: pushed. I'm pretty sure the greeter problem has a bug somewhere on Launchpad but the search function is currently timing out for me...
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4890 trunk/debian/changelog: typo
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4891 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_timezone.py): Adjust timezone tests for change in timezone changed() signature.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4892 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_gtkwidgets.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Mock ubiquity.misc.drop_privileges and ubiquity.misc.regain_privileges
<CIA-31> ubiquity: during test_face_selector_save_to.
<cjwatson> that's everything working in a normal system, but the build log indicates more problems, so testing in pbuilder now
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4893 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_gtkui.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Mock ubiquity.frontend.base.drop_privileges in GTK frontend tests to
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cope with 'from ubiquity.misc import drop_privileges' form.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4894 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_gtkui.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Mock ubiquity.nm.wireless_hardware_present in GTK frontend tests, as it
<CIA-31> ubiquity: may not be able to talk to D-Bus.
<cjwatson> stgraber: phew, I think that's it passing tests now
<cjwatson> will upload in a moment
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4895 trunk/debian/changelog: typo
<stgraber> yeah!
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4896 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.19
<superm1> i think there might still be a problem with the webcam page actually
<superm1> i was noticing that it's trying to write to /var/lib/ubiquity without raising permissions when it writes (directory is owned by root:root and not writable otherwise)
<cjwatson> is it causing a runtime crash?
<cjwatson> please fix/upload if you can (but make sure tests still pass!) - I have to go for dinner now
<superm1> yeah the page hangs
<cjwatson> and let #u-r know if you think it's fatal
<superm1> i'll do a quick run in sbuild to make sure tests pass with the fix
<cjwatson> thanks for noticing
<cjwatson> this webcam stuff landed really late :-/
<superm1> yeah, and it's hard to catch in VM tests, only real hardware really
<cjwatson> hm, I thought save_to raised privileges
<superm1> only to create the directory
<cjwatson> oh, yes
<superm1> not for actually writing out the file
<cjwatson> I knew I'd run into it while fixing tests
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4897 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py): Raise permissions for writing out webcam picture. (LP: #836802)
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4898 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.20
<stgraber> I'll start poking at the other beta1 targeted bugs in ubiquity. I don't see anything horribly critical in there so I'll just go through them one by one.
<stgraber> jibel: I'm currently looking at bug 628970. I tried starting ubiquity with network disabled and in that case the "download updates" option is properly disabled. Then I tried with network turned on but no internet access and ubiquity considers that as being online so I can select to download the updates.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 628970 in ubiquity "UI Inconsistency: No network detected but checkbox to download updates while installing is active" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628970
<stgraber> jibel: so I don't seem to be able to reproduce the problem you described. When was the last time you saw it?
<jibel> stgraber, I don't remember. I'll try with latest image and let you know
<superm1> it might not make so much sense to have the prepare page tell you to connect to a network before you actually get a chance with the wireless page right after no?
<jibel> stgraber, if you're on ubiquity may be have a look at bug 830923 , bug 830895 (which affects also the link 'advanced partitioning') I don't know what's the status.
<stgraber> jibel: thanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830923 in ubiquity "Create partition: FS and mount point lists not legible" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830923
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830895 in ubiquity "Unable to show release notes: operation not supported" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830895
<stgraber> superm1: indeed. Ideally these options should appear after the wireless page.
<stgraber> superm1: I'm also not sure I want to disable the "download updates" entry when we don't have "internet" access but have "internal network access" as someone described in the bug report. As in some cases (I had most my customers setup like that) you have access to archive.u.c but not to the rest of the world.
<stgraber> so updates will still install fine even though changelogs.u.c (or whatever we poke to check for connectivity) won't answer
<stgraber> I guess it's more important to make sure we don't fail to install when "download updates" is selected and we indeed don't have access to archive.u.c
<stgraber> jibel: ok, I'll have a look at these two first. I was currently poking at bug 690926.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 690926 in ubiquity "Installer forces you to install grub somewhere" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690926
<superm1> so maybe the download updates should really be "Try to Download Updates"
<superm1> and if for any reason it doesn't work, it just fails gracefully
<stgraber> superm1: yep, renaming it would make sense. I'd let ev do that though as we'd probably need a UIFe + approval from design
<stgraber> jibel: confirmed bug 830923 with current ubiquity. Fixing now.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830923 in ubiquity "Create partition: FS and mount point lists not legible" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830923
<stgraber> doh, I meant bug 830895
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830895 in ubiquity "Unable to show release notes: operation not supported" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830895
<kyleN> ev. Hi. After changing focus, I am back to to project I mentioned last week. ubiquity-dm still fails to start x (I have an xorg log with backtrace and can provide any other files if you want). I can start x with 'sudo startx' from another tty. I can launch lightdm from tty. What I cannot do is get oem-config to start on boot (after running 'oem-config-prepare'). Maybe I don't have the proper user configured that is expected? W
<kyleN> hat is expected? I do have (on tty7) error msgs that I can't find anywhere else, including ubiquity-dm errors from lines 557 and 245. I can send you a photo of that if you like.
<kyleN> ev, so I need a little help to figure out if this is something wrong with my system or not since I have now spent a day on it and have not discovered the root cause.
<stgraber> kyleN: what version of ubiquity is that?
<kyleN> stgraber, 2.7.17
<stgraber> kyleN: I fixed ubiquity -g yesterday which may have fixed your bug. Would be interesting to know if it still happens with 2.7.20
<stgraber> kyleN: ok, my fix is in 2.7.19
<kyleN> stgraber, what do you mean by ubiquity -g? is that related to the oem-config path?
<stgraber> -g is ubiquity in greeter mode which IIRC is called as part of ubiquity-dm. Not sure if that affects your use csae. Anyway, it'd be interesting to test with 2.7.20 as there's been a bunch of bugfixes.
<kyleN> interesting
<kyleN> 2.7.17 is the latest I get from apt-cache policy
<kyleN> i do see 2.7.18 here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/oneiric/ubiquity
<stgraber> 2.7.18 failed to build, 2.7.19 was uploaded a bit earlier today, followed closely by 2.7.20 (to fix a webcam problem)
<kyleN> so probably wehn I test this tomorrow I'll have 2.7.20.
<stgraber> jibel: I fixed 830895 and found the problem behind 830923 (though not the solution yet, learning about gtkcss now :))
<stgraber> kyleN: yeah, I know we're currently waiting for ubiquity to publish to get a new batch of ISO images for beta1
<stgraber> kyleN: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/2.7.20
<kyleN> ok, thx stgraber
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-30
<ev> Thanks for the fixes, stgraber
<jibel> auto login is gone again on latest ISOs bug 837165
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837165 in ubiquity ""Log in automatically" option in Ubiquity not honored by LightDM" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837165
<ev> jibel: thanks, will get on that one today
<ev> could've sworn there was a bug for the timezone map not defaulting to a location
<ev> but I can't find it
<ev> hm
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4901 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py): Set the timezone location to the default.
<ev> oh yay, lightdm doesn't support a custom.conf
<jibel> ev, timezone without default location bug 830940
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830940 in ubiquity "Where are you: No location selected by default" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830940
<ev> ah thanks
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4902 trunk/debian/changelog: Add LP bug reference.
<stgraber> ev: yeah, the current way of doing things is to directly modify /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf (which isn't shipped by any package)
<stgraber> ev: I already did that in casper, so I can have a look at doing it in ubiquity too if that helps
<ev> it's shipped by lightdm
<stgraber> oh, is it now?
<ev> dpkg -S /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<ev> lightdm: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:/etc/lightdm$ dpkg -S /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<stgraber> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.
<ev> apparently so :-/
<ev> interesting
<stgraber> I know it used to, but I think robert dropped it so we can just generate it to set whatever defaults we need
<ev> oh, I'm a few versions behind
<ev> awesome
<stgraber> the postinst script actually moves lightdm.conf using dpkg-maintscript-helper when upgrading from very old version of the package. So it's possible dpkg thinks it's maintained if you upgrade from an old version of the package.
<stgraber> my laptop is running a clean install from last week and was updated yesterday
<stgraber> ev: so, want me to look at adding some lightdm.conf generation/update code to ubiquity? :)
<ev> that's okay, already on it
<ev> cheers though
<stgraber> ok, cool
<ev> welcome to tackle any of the rest of these though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubiquity  :)
<stgraber> yeah, syncing all my images at the moment.
<stgraber> you don't happen to know how gtk css is working, do you? I spent/wasted a lot of time yesterday afternoon poking at bug 830923 :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830923 in ubiquity "Create partition: FS and mount point lists not legible" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830923
<stgraber> I know where the bug is, just can't figure out the right way of fixing that css...
<stgraber> gtk's lack of documentation (especially 3.0 + gi) is starting to get really annoying...
<ev> yeah, welcome to my hell over the past few months
<ev> it might be easier to just rework the actual UI, so that we can apply the CSS to a child of the window rather than the window itself
<ev> as I can't find a way to not have children inherit the properties of the parent
<kyleN> stgraber, initial result is that ubiquity 2.7.20 fixed the problem. that is I have a first boot into oem-config.
<superm1> ev, for the user-setup fix, could you plan to just adopt something like what casper does?  a bunch of derivatives that use lightdm do ship a file and the casper method does it correctly for both scenarios
<ev> superm1: already doing just that
<ev> just verifying the fix:
<superm1> cool
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/678006/
<superm1> that will be fine for mythbuntu, xubuntu will need to add a commented out #autologin-user= line to their default conf
<superm1> charlie-tca, ^ any opinions there
<stgraber> kyleN: good to hear
<stgraber> ev: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678010/ works for me but is a bit ugly. Should I commit that for now?
<ev> stgraber: yeah, do
<ev> thanks
<kyleN> stgraber, can oem-config be told to run full screen?
<stgraber> kyleN: no idea, sorry
<charlie-tca> Yet another late change to lightdm?
<ev> kyleN: not without modification to ubiquity
<stgraber> ev, superm1: Too bad dealing with ini files in shell is a pain. Would have been quite easy to make something clean in python (as in, only change the required entries, add the sections when missing, ...) :)
<kyleN> ok
<ev> patches welcome, should be fairly straightforward
<kyleN> it seems (and always has) a little cramped
<kyleN> I imagine its just a gtk window setting
<ev> stgraber: indeed, but for our shell pain we largely get someone else dealing with many of the lower level bits
<ev> kyleN: ubiquity is locked to a specific size at the moment because of bugs in a text wrapping workaround and, if memory serves, the way the user setup page is laid out
<superm1> actually stgraber's method of just >>'ing into the file from casper might be better for user-setup
<superm1> is the text wrapping still really a problem with gtk3 and pygi?
<ev> these can probably go away with the move to GTK3, but probably in Peachy
<kyleN> ev, yes, gtk has never donw a great job with text wrapping
<kyleN> gtk 2
<superm1> kyleN, if you ship less languages in your pool or image and turn on the option to only show installable languages, the first page fits more nicely
<charlie-tca> So, what effect does this have on the beta1 images?
<charlie-tca> Do we have to get a patch in to be able to use them ?
<ev> superm1: I don't see the difference between >> + sed and cat <<EOF, can you elaborate?
<kyleN> superm1, how do I: create that pool, and: turn on that option to only show installable? we have our own mechanisms for that that but if it is supported out of the box we should probably use that
<superm1> ev, sed'ing depends on the #autologin-user being there.  xubuntu uses lightdm-set-default-session or so so they can't easily add commented out lines in their postinst
<superm1> kyleN, i have no idea how you build your apt pool, only show installable languages is a preseedable option
<kyleN> i can make an on-disk apt archive for lang packs. (we already do). We have a seperate program that runs after oem-config to install the one for the lang the user selected.
<kyleN> superm1, but if oem-config already supports that, I'd like to know so we can consider migrating to this approach
<superm1> oh yeah you don't need to run a separate program after that to install the language.  that's what oem config will do.  maybe something to clear the apt archive of the stuff you didn't need though
<superm1> in my scenario all the languages stay on a recovery partition in case they recover later they get a chance to reinstall with all the same languages
<kyleN> superm1, where does oem=config expect to find that on-disk archive? Can the location be preseeded?
<superm1> oem-config doesn't look in a specific location currently, it expects to be part of the apt cache currently.
<superm1> you can add it to the apt-cache as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and apt-get update in an early command
<kyleN> interesting.
<kyleN> our code does that too. and later we delete the on-disk archive, to free up space
<kyleN> superm1, how does oem-config know which lang packs to install (they vary by lang)
<kyleN> (and by installed pkgs in the system)
<superm1> the language you pick on the first page will tell it which packs to install
<kyleN> for a given langauge, there are different sets of lang packs that need to be unstalled to support the current system.
<superm1> can you elaborate on what you mean with an example?
<kyleN> i wonder, does it use the check-language-support tool (from language-selector-common)?
<kyleN> yes
<kyleN> for example, chinese langs reqiure input method pkgs, whereas French does not.
<kyleN> each language has different sets of writing aid packages as well
<superm1> yeah the chinese langs also install the input method pkgs
<jibel> ev, bug 837288 on session start after an OEM installation.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837288 in ubiquity "oem-config-remove-gtk crashed with SystemExit in _on_failure(): 1" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837288
<kyleN> in addition, let's say you don'e have gnome installed, then you don't need to install the language-pack-gnome-XX pkg
<jibel> ev, I don't see any side effect though
<kyleN> so the way to find the lang packs that should be installed for the Current system and Current langauges is with check-language-suport
<kyleN> p
<ev> jibel: awesome
<kyleN> and I wonder if oem-config uses that
<ev> will look into it
<kyleN> Current Langauge (not plural)
<superm1> kyleN, it does use check-language-support
<kyleN> nice
<kyleN> i can't type my way out of a paper bag some days ;)
<superm1> look at ubiquity/install_misc.py to see how it works
<kyleN> thx
<jibel> ev, and on DVDs, there is no 'prepare for shipping' shortcut nor launcher during an OEM install
<stgraber> ev: starting to poke at bug 771401. I'll probably end up setting a maximum size of 8GB for any given install, that should be safe with our current images (even our biggest DVD should fit in that)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 771401 in ubiquity "Ubiquity disk requirements are excessive" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771401
<jibel> oem-config packages are not on DVDs
<jibel> or at least not installed
<ev> superm1: looking at the code for lightdm-set-defaults, I fail to see how it helps us here.  My code is busted though
<ev> just wondering if it's worth the pain to do a check for the variable being set and either set it or write it for each one using sed and grep for lack of a better set of tools
<stgraber> jibel: do you remember seeing that issue while testing? bug 807636
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 807636 in ubiquity "ubiquity doesn't show console when clicking in detailed view" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807636
<superm1> ev, the code for lightdm-set-defaults doesnt' really help here, but i was meaning it might just be easiest to copy the casper code
<superm1> it works for all the necessary scenarios
<jibel> stgraber, this issue is fixed, but in return you win bug 830946
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 830946 in ubiquity "Nothing displayed on embedded terminal." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830946
<stgraber> jibel: great...
<stgraber> can we revert to having it not display anything, that issue seemed easier to fix ;)
<charlie-tca> superm1: Xubuntu is not shipping any lightdm.conf file
<superm1> charlie-tca, yeah you are, the postinst creates it
<superm1> via lightdm-set-defaults
<stgraber> edubuntu probably doesn't though, we only call lightdm-set-defaults if the user explicitly chooses to go with gnome session fallback
<kyleN> hi folks. I dropped two oem-config pluging pages into place (and preseeded them). it worked in natty. now I get this bug: 837288
<kyleN> specifically this line in /var/log/oem-config.log:  Pango-WARNING **: error opening config file '/root/.pangorc': Permission non accordée
<kyleN> (in english)
<ev> don't worry about that one
<kyleN> ev, how do I get past it so I can test/use my plugins?
<ev> the pango warning, that is
<ev> it always comes up
<kyleN> ok. so it is something else that is dying now that I've added my two plugins.
<ev> I'm looking into that bug next
<ev> correct
<kyleN> ok
<kyleN> ev: ah, global name 'Gtk' is not defined (in gtk_ui.py)
<stgraber> kyleN: if 'DISPLAY' in os.environ: from gi.repository import Gtk, Gdk, GObject
<stgraber> kyleN: do you have DISPLAY in your environment?
<kyleN> stgraber, well, I can't get to a tty to check after the crash or before it.
<kyleN> i am testing in a kvm vm.
<superm1> the DISPLAY check is so that oem-config -q works
<kyleN> however, when I boot in recovery mode, and echo $DISPLAY, it is not defined
<kyleN> superm1, do you think the vm is implicated?
<kyleN> i can test on hw
<kyleN> if sensible
<superm1> DISPLAY will only be in the environment if you're running in X, so you won't have DISPLAY in recovery mode
<kyleN> right.
<ogra_> hmm, is CIA broken or is it my local setup ?
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4905 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup
<CIA-31> ubiquity: 1.28ubuntu19.
 * ev kicks CIA-31 
<CIA-31> ow
<ev> he's alive, ogra_
<ogra_> bah, then my side is broken ;(
<ogra_> (i touch these branches so rarely i dont even know when it broke)
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4906 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.21
<bdmurray> ev: Does the syslog info regarding ubiquity no longer have the oem-config string in it?
<bdmurray> it used to say something like this with oem-config also in it
<bdmurray> Aug 29 21:13:58 ubuntu ubiquity[2829]: Ubiquity 2.7.17
<ev> bdmurray: what would that give you?
<ev> when oem-config is running it writes to /var/log/oem-config.log
<bdmurray> ev: well I was tagging bugs oem-config
<ev> so you could just look fro that
<ev> for*
<bdmurray> ev: okay, thanks
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4907 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Add back accidentally deleted build_timezone_list call.
<kyleN> stgraber, superm1, after a few python changes, my plugin pages work and all is well. thx
<superm1> cool
<kyleN> by the way, the main fix was to 'from gi.repository import Gtk' instead of simple import gtk (my head still swims in natty land ;)
<superm1> yeah all plugins need to be converted to pygi now,
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4908 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.22
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4909 trunk/ (bin/oem-config-remove-gtk debian/changelog):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Use the correct API for manipulating the finished dialog for oem-
<CIA-31> ubiquity: config-remove-gtk.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4910 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.23
<superm1> ev, that fix is importing both gtk2 and gtk3 though no?
<ev> argh, damn
<ev> AptProgressDialog seems to use gtk2 internally
<superm1> it shouldn't i'd think?  it's being imported from the aptdaemon gtk3widgets collection
<ev> yeah, I'm screwing this up somehow
<ev> don't have time to investigate though as I have a gig to get to
<ev> but I've asked pitti to kill that version
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4911 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-remove-gtk debian/changelog): Use only gtk3 in oem-config-remove-gtk (2.7.23 was also using gtk2).
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4912 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c): Update the directory for the panel to search for indicators.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4913 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.24
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1525 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu60
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-31
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4914 trunk/bin/ (oem-config-remove-gtk ubiquity ubiquity-dm): remove trailing whitespace
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4915 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces should be an int, not a boolean.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4916 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Don't try to connect signals on the release notes label in the oem-
<CIA-31> ubiquity: config version of the language page, as it doesn't exist there.
<ev> been trying to fix the iconview wrapping issue today
<ev> while building a test harness for ubi-language at the same time
<ev> but the former is proving quite annoying
<cjwatson> I'll be attacking bug 837681 once I get a current image sucked down
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837681 in ubiquity "Automatic partitioning corrupts GUID partition table (GPT)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837681
<cjwatson> I fully expect it to do my head in
<stgraber> ev: can you look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/678921/ as a fix for bug 770320? I actually don't see any country in the current list having that problem. (Ethiopia is gone in Oneiric apparently)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 770320 in ubiquity "Sorting non-English list: French installer sorts accented names at end of alphabet" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770320
<stgraber> I noticed that you used another locale aware sorting method for the initial language step, though I couldn't find a way to easily make it work for the keyboard
<stgraber> also, I'm not sure if using os.getenv('LANG','en_US.UTF-8') will get me the current locale (as in the one selected in ubi-language.py) or if I should use some other way of retrieving it
<ev> I'll have a look after this iconview stuff
<cjwatson> debian-installer/locale
<cjwatson> or debian-installer/language if you only want the language code
<stgraber> Just noticed that this step already has a get_locale() function that seems to do the right thing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/678928/
<ev> finally: http://paste.ubuntu.com/678954/ now to just figure out how to test for the text wrapping
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4917 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-migrationassistant.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Construct a GtkTreeCellDataFunc with the correct number of arguments
<CIA-31> ubiquity: in the migration assistant plugin (LP: #829987).
<jibel> ev, on the timezone screen, does ubiquity tries to download something from the net ?
<ev> yes
<ev> lots, actually
<ev> it hits geoip.ubuntu.com to find your current location if it can
<ev> it also his geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com every time you type in the box (after sufficient time has past)
<jibel> ok, that would explain why it hangs there sometimes. Could the call be non-blocking ?
<jibel> when the connection is firewalled and these addresses are not authorized, ubiquity completely freezes
<ev> jibel: please file a bug for that
<ev> if you could provide a test case as well, that would be ace
<skaet> cjwatson,  been able to poke at 837681 yet?   or is image still downloading?
<cjwatson> I'm working on constructing a test case
<cjwatson> since it involves a double installation and faking the architecture, and since compiz hates me, and since I've had meetings, it's taking a little while
<jibel> ev, bug 837217
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837217 in ubiquity "Time Zone selector hangs and ubiquity freezes if network connection is firewalled" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837217
<skaet> cjwatson,  gotcha.   Just trying to assess scope of impact and whether we can get away with release noting it, or its going to be another late night. :/
<cjwatson> I don't know
<ev> thanks jibel
<jibel> on a netboot install what the task 'Ubuntu desktop USB' is supposed to install ?
<jibel> it installs something, but for sure it is not a desktop.
<cjwatson> it should be equivalent to what's on the USB images (well, currently called DVD)
<cjwatson> bug on tasksel please?  I suspect it's only installing the extra packages and not ubuntu-desktop as well
<bdmurray> ev: wrt bug 837287 should there be a panel or not?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837287 in ubiquity "live cd panel / top menu is cropped" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837287
<ev> bdmurray: there should be a panel in ubiquity 2.7.24
<superm1> ev, seems that there is still a problem in 2.7.24 :(
<ev> rubbish
<superm1> it's loading those indicators now finally but it doesn't feel like it's important enough to draw em'
<bdmurray> so 837287 shouldn't really be fixed then
<superm1> no not yet
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4918 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py): Don't let the text wrap for the language names in oem-config.
<ev> I have a test case for that in progress
<bdmurray> I noticed the "OEM Configuration (temporary user)" seemed longer than lightdm(?) could handle when doing an oem install the other day
<cjwatson> lightdm should be fixed then, I'm pretty sure there are real people with names that long
<cjwatson> I saw several such just reviewing UDS sponsorship applications today
<cjwatson> (particularly those from Spanish-speaking countries)
<cjwatson> ev: if you have ubiquity stuff to upload for b1, don't wait for 837681, since I think it's probably not in ubiquity
<skaet> ev, would be good to get the migration-assistant bug fix included in any respins.
 * cjwatson -> dinner
<cjwatson> ev: please let me know when you're around and if you intend to do more ubiquity work tonight; otherwise I intend to upload ubiquity from trunk after dinner
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'll push my fix for bug 770320 then
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 770320 in ubiquity "Sorting non-English list: French installer sorts accented names at end of alphabet" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770320
<stgraber> (very far from critical, just wanted something easy to do this morning ;))
<stgraber> cjwatson, ev: Actually, I have a question for one of you two before I push the fix for bug 770320. I'm a bit lost in ubi-language, trying to figure out if it's supposed to call locale-gen or not.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 770320 in ubiquity "Sorting non-English list: French installer sorts accented names at end of alphabet" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770320
<stgraber> My current fix uses locale.setlocale(locale.LC_ALL, '') which works fine as long as the locale exists, which isn't always the case
<stgraber> casper does a locale-gen for the locale selected in gfxboot so that covers a lot of cases
<stgraber> but when you then select another locale in ubiquity, I'd expect it to also call locale-gen, which localechooser is apparently supposed to do but in my case doesn't seem to happen
<stgraber> (and so ubiquity explodes as I'm trying to do a setlocale() on a non-existing locale)
<stgraber> so I'm wondering if it's a bug that locale-gen isn't called when exitting ubi-language or if that code is only supposed to be called much later (and so will make other plugins depending on the locale fail)
<cjwatson> stgraber: no, it's not supposed to be called, it takes too long and uses too much memory; the installer in general doesn't need a generated locale
<cjwatson> e.g.
<cjwatson>   * Set LANGUAGE as well as LANG when changing locale; this allows us to get
<cjwatson>     correct debconf translations without needing to run locale-gen (closes:
<cjwatson>     Malone #43071).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 43071 in ubiquity "Ubiquity in Kubuntu gets killed by out-of-memory with 256 MB RAM" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43071
<cjwatson> I'm afraid you can't use collation ordering from the locale
<cjwatson> or at least not reliably; I suppose it's OK to use it if the locale is available anyway
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/679160/
<stgraber> that's a lot of fallback to implement to get the best possible locale...
<stgraber> (even if we could have run locale-gen in ubi-language, the _locale module seems to keep a cache of what's valid, so we'd still need to restart ubiquity ...)
<cjwatson> yeah, that's a non-starter
<cjwatson> (restarting ubiquity)
<cjwatson> sorting isn't a critical function, I think it's OK to have as much or as little in the way of fallback as you think worthwhile
<cjwatson> why choices.sort in one branch and choices=sorted() in the other?
<stgraber> I'm just going to run ubi-console-setup one more time with a weird language just to make sure it works, but I think the current code should work fine (I'll probably move it to i18n later so we can use it at some other places)
<cjwatson> (also, PEP-8 would be "choices = sorted(choices)")
<stgraber> yeah, I just noticed that one, changed it to choices.sort() everywhere now
<cjwatson> hm, another thing, the effect of this is to add an .encode('utf-8') to each choice - is that absolutely guaranteed safe?
<cjwatson> strikes me as potentially worrisome
<cjwatson> I wonder if it would be safer to encode in the sort key function
<cjwatson> so choices.sort(key=lambda c: locale.strxfrm(c.encode('utf-8'))) # or similar
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, tested with yet another language, seems to work fine. Pushed to lp:ubiquity
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm now starting to look at beta2 bugs for ubiquity, so I'm not expecting anything else to include before the next upload.
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> I'll go ahead and upload this lot the
<cjwatson> n
<cjwatson> still working on the suspected parted bug :-/
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4920 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel 2.28ubuntu29.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4921 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.25
<superm1> cjwatson, re all GPT installs being busted or not, i've managed to do an EFI install that re-used an existing ESP at the start of the disk with the 08/31 daily
<cjwatson> yeah, I'd got far enough to conclude it wasn't all of them
<cjwatson> big gap between all and one though :)
<cjwatson> it stinks of a bug in parted's built-in gptsync, and I'll need to do most of the work of tracking it down before I can make a decent guess at the impact
<cjwatson> my first test was non-EFI with the bios_grub partition at the start of the disk, and that seemed to partition fine
<stgraber> the Kubuntu manual partitioning issue is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/679259
<stgraber> will poke at it in a bit
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-01
<robbuf> hi
<robbuf> can anyone help me figure out why I cannot install ati drivers please
<ev> we seem to be doing largely okay on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com, a big hat tip to those of you who have been fixing bugs at a rapid pace
<cjwatson> jibel: FYI there's no longer an oem-config source package - please use ubiquity instead
<jibel> cjwatson, ah, ok thanks
<stgraber> I'm currently busy testing Edubuntu but I think I saw a weird bug a bit earlier in the hostname input box. I entered an invalid value and then fixed it but it'd still appear as invalid (IIRC I had an _ in it)
<stgraber> I should be done with Edubuntu testing in an hour or so, willl look at that then
<stgraber> ev: btw, do you have any idea of what's wrong in http://paste.ubuntu.com/679259? The TreeItem exception doesn't make sense to me as that attribute is set at the first line of __init__() so I don't see how it couldn't be set
<stgraber> (how, and I don't seem to be able to reproduce it reliably, only happened to me once so far)
<ev> weird
<ev> stgraber: yeah, I can't see how that's happening at all
<ev> very odd
<CIA-31> ubiquity: evand * r4924 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Don't show the wireless page if there's already a network connection
<CIA-31> ubiquity: (LP: #838549).
<jibel> stgraber, looks like bug 837927
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837927 in ubiquity "Warning for existing computer name doesn't disappear when the name is changed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837927
<stgraber> jibel: oh, indeed
<jibel> stgraber, if you decide to fix that field there is also bug 828181, where a name starting with a digit is considered invalid (bug title needs a fix) and bug 828181
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 828181 in ubiquity "ubiquity incorrectly reports computer name "already exists on the network" until text in other fields is changed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828181
<jibel> bug 831302
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 831302 in ubiquity "ubiquity allows setting an IP address as hostname" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831302
<charlie-tca> Let's not forget bug 813240
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 813240 in ubiquity "Xubuntu installer says "That name already exist on the network" for any choosen name" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813240
<CarlFK> what's the pxe parm that appends the mac to the kernel parameter line?
<CarlFK> I use it, but don't have access to it...
<CarlFK> derp... seems I  botched this bug 803246 a bit - mainly it is missing the exact thing I am searching for
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 803246 in busybox "di syslog lines truncated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803246
<CarlFK> http://www.syslinux.org/wiki/index.php/SYSLINUX#IPAPPEND_flag_val_.5BPXELINUX_only.5D
<CarlFK> that.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-02
 * mpt wonders vaguely why the ubuntu-installer@ mailing list is being mailed about new kernels
<cjwatson> mpt: because debian-installer needs to be bumped for each kernel ABI change.
<cjwatson> (sometimes I even remember)
<cjwatson> and it's pretty common for kernel bug fixes to affect d-i in ways that it's useful to rebuild even without an ABI bump, so I appreciate the notices
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1375 maverick-proposed/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): Move dove to 2.6.32-418 kernels.
<mpt> Thanks for the explanation :-)
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1441 natty-proposed/ (build/config/common debian/changelog): Use udebs from natty-security, natty-proposed, and natty-updates.
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1442 natty-proposed/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.38-11 kernels.
<Janusman> stion: I successfully found out how to get an All-in-one PC working (Lenovo C205) with Natty. Where should I share this?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-03
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1526 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0.0-10 kernels.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-27
<infinity> cjwatson: Any idea about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cia-clients/+bug/1042026 ?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1042026 in cia-clients "ERROR: exceptions.ValueError: need more than 0 values to unpack" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-28
<xnox> ev: windows8 Release Preview is available free to download, and wubi has a regression
<xnox> bug 1042159
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042159 in wubi "[regression since 12.04] wubi won't boot when Windows8 is hibernated (default)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042159
<ev> ugh!
<xnox> ev: the interesting bit is that "11.10/11.04" supposedly "works" with windows8.... but now?! ntfs-3g wiping hibernate file?
<xnox> ev: btw I did download Windows 8 RP, wondering how it will act up with os-prober & ubiquity
<ev> xnox: because the version of ntfs-3g in 11.10 probably happily ignores the hibernated system and mounts anyway
<xnox> ev: and it's not like anything useful is available in the hibernate state, e.g. unsaved apps/games/etc
<xnox> ev: but it looks like win8 now defaults to hibernation =/
<xnox> ev: should wubi disable hibernation?
<ev> xnox: it probably does suspend plus hibernation for the sleep state
<ev> or are you suggesting that it replaces power off with hibernation?
<xnox> ev: one of the features is "Hybrid Boot will use hibernation technology to allow faster startup times by saving the Windows core's memory to the hard disk and reloading it upon boot."
<xnox> usb-creator rip-off =) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_To_Go
<ev> :)
<ev> xnox: sure, but that just sounds like hybrid suspend
<ev> if they're hibernating on shutdown instead of just a regular power off, then the problem is a bit more tricky
<ogra_> xnox, someone shoudl put usb-creator in the references (so MS cant patent it because prior-art is already listed ;) )
<xnox> ogra_: I am sure there were emacs pre-compiled bootable flopies in the 90s does that count as "fully featured OS on removal storage"?
<xnox> s/removal/removable/
<ogra_> it does, but not for "portable USB install"
<ogra_> :)
 * xnox is off to publish usb-creator with emacs preinstalled booting into full-screen mode like ubiquity
<ogra_> haha
<dylan-m> Hey, I think I need to give various people a nudge about my merge requests at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-defaults-builder/+bug/1035806. Should I start a thread on a mailing list somewhere? :)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1035806 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Please support customization of ubiquity-slideshow through defaults builder" [Undecided,Fix released]
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-29
<tasslehoff> Alternate cd: after creating a logical, encrypted partition, I want to select said partition and "Use as physical volume for LVM", but I get "In use as physical volume for encrypted volume sda5_crypt".
<tasslehoff> where did I go wrong? has something changed with 12.04. I follow a recipe that worked on 11.10
<tasslehoff> gah. users are losers. sorry
<xnox> tasslehoff: you sorted? activate the encrypted volume, then select the crypt volume as physical volume for the LVM
<tasslehoff> xnox: I'm sorted. thanks :)
<xnox> cia is broken =(
<xnox> releasing version 2.11.24
<xnox> of ubiquity
 * xnox wishes debconf was more like modern translation systems
<cr3> anyone happen to know how to extract a data.tar.xz file as contained in the live-installer udeb?
<xnox> cr3: unxz ?
<cr3> nevermind, the file command where the udeb was located just returned that it contains "data" whereas newer system was more useful. all good now :)
<xnox> ok
<cr3> xnox: thanks, I used xzcat data.tar.xz | tar -xf -
<xnox> cr3: tar speaks compression; tar -xaf *.tar.*
<cr3> xnox: nice! any particular reason for using xz instead of gz or bzip2?
<xnox> cr3: google for it. it compresses better than gz or bzip2
<cr3> xnox: interesting, I thought we'd reached perfection with bzip2 :)
<xnox> xz has options from -1 to -9 with extreme/normal/etc strategies as well as cpu specific optimisations
<xnox> i though BlueRay & HD was the end of Digital video, only for 3D to come around
<cr3> I've been trying to install the latest quantal server image over the network, which now has a filesystem.squashfs, but after working around bug #1042906 there is no /boot/vmlinuz* file so the system reboots into memtest86. Any ideas what might be wrong?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042906 in live-installer "live-installer/net-image cannot fetch-url to unexisting /tmp/live-installer directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042906
<xnox> Daviey: ^^^^^ cr3 any help?
<xnox> cr3: interesting. I am not an expert, and experts are not around. You can try #ubuntu-server
<cr3> xnox, Daviey: I asked about MaaS support for the latest quantal server image, I expect them to have the same problem assuming they will be installing from the filesystem.squashfs file for super fast deployment
<Daviey> There are even fewer experts there. :)
<xnox> Daviey: ok =)
<cr3> xnox: yeah, I asked in #ubuntu-server but I ended up answering a question instead :)
<Daviey> cr3: roaksox is working on it right now.. but yeah, #-server is better
<xnox> Daviey: I need to go. But maybe you can look into above linked bug =)
<Daviey> will try
<xnox> see ya =)
<cr3> Daviey: see you in #ubuntu-server then, I'll talk about the bug there
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-30
<ogra_> wow, i wasnt aware that mpt_'s UI redesign went *that* far https://launchpadlibrarian.net/113965811/IMG_0170.JPG
<ogra_> *grin*
<mpt_> ogra_, I'm in the cubist phase of my career
<ogra_> lol
<xnox> mpt_: when I said you should be inspired by Malevich's Black Square I didn't mean for you to take it literary =)
<mpt_> xnox, I was aiming more for Mondrian <images.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=mondrian>, which was previously the inspiration for the layout of packagekit-gnome. <images.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=packagekit-gnome>
<xnox> mpt_: striking resemblance. =) should be sold to the Keith Lemon brand
<mpt> cjwatson, for your consideration: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StartupSettings
<xnox> mpt: what don't have symbolic pencil icon, only the two-cog. Or is there a symbolic one in gtk theme? Can I request one?
<xnox> mpt: looks very good though.
<mpt> xnox, I have no idea. :-)
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> bug 83757
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 83757 in baltix "should not have default for partitioning radio button group" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/83757
<xnox> bug 1043822
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1043822 in ubiquity "'Check Erase Disk and Install Ubuntu' radio button not checked by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1043822
<xnox> mpt: ^^^^ help me decide which bug to fix
<ogra_> the latter is easier, just fix the testcase docs :)
<mpt> "Firefox is already running, but is not responding."
<xnox> mpt: ok. I'll do that then. Warning dialog or window?
<xnox> =)))))))))))))))
<xnox> mpt: on one hand we want users to make a decision & no accidently click through "erase all of my data" by accident (touchpad, laptop, double click from previous page).
<xnox> on the other hand it should be "easy to install"
<mpt> xnox, I'm going to let you in on a little secret
<mpt> xnox, when a bug report has "should" in its title, that usually means the reporter has assumed a particular solution to a problem.
<mpt> But if you're lucky, the problem will be clear too, and you might see how it can be solved in a different way, or even has already been solved in a different way.
<mpt> In this case, the problem is that there's no confirmation step after choosing "Install Ubuntu alongside".
<mpt> But that problem was fixed a couple of years after the bug was reported: see <http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity/12.04/4.png> and <http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity/12.04/5.png>.
<xnox> there was a third bug as well "missing confirmation on format & install" (which it doesn't
<mpt> There is now another step between choosing installation alongside, and the installation actually starting.
<mpt> So, that bug is either fixed or invalid, take your pick.
 * xnox goes back to read the bugs again.
<mpt> There's a case to be made that there should be *another* confirmation step, and yes I think there is another bug report about that, but you don't need to deal with that to close that particular bug report.
<xnox> mpt: the top radio button should always be ticked, because it's either the one that has confirmation after it (e.g. dual boot)
<xnox> mpt: or it will be format&install, and if format&install is the top choise it mean that there is no other operating systems/data present (clean system) and there is no harm done.
<mpt> xnox, so yes, default to the first radio button checked
<xnox> mpt: thanks a lot.
<xnox> mpt: by the way I do love the 5.png screenshot =)
<mpt> xnox, oh yeah, if you could fix that, that would be swell. :-)
<mpt> It's a horror that nobody reported that in all the 12.04 testing
<xnox> Hmmm.... cia broken?!
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-31
<xnox> ev: If I knew, I'd disable the alpha warning in yesterdays upload. There is some bugs reported about my yesterday's upload. So yeah, will need to upload today
<ev> xnox: ah, I'll skip uploading then and just let it sit until you've got those changes in
<xnox> ev: a bug or a feature? : when I open ubiquity in 12.10 - the desktop file says "Install Ubuntu 12.10", the window title says "Install", the unity top bar says "Install RELEASE".
<xnox> ?
<ev> xnox: the RELEASE part is supposed to be substituted with the actual version number
<ev> somewhere that's failing it seems
<xnox> ev: ok. So it's now one of those "we enable it at RC time"
<xnox> s/now/not/
<ev> nope
<ev> it should always look correct
<ev> this is definitely a bug
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-26
<ara> xnox, hello! we are starting to use the 12.04.3 to certify systems, and kaxing has been seeing some errors when doing network installation with those
<ara> do you know if pxe installation was tested?
<ara> kaxing will be able to give you more details
<infinity> ara: I'm heading to bed, but I'd be interested in these PXE issues.  Which image (precise, precise-lts-quantal, precise-lts-raring), what the problem is, full syslog, etc.
<ara> kaxing, can you file a bug against casper with all the needed info infinity is asking for, please?
<infinity> ara: Oh, PXE of the live ISOs, not d-i netboot images?  I might be less interested in that than xnox. :)
<kaxing> ara, infinity sure. we are having nfs mounting issue with 12.04.3 desktop iso
<infinity> (Do people actually do that outside our labs?)
<infinity> Still, same thing applies, full syslog, etc, and point out the bug on IRC, and one of us will poke it with a stick.
<kaxing> infinity, please check this bug# for pxe issue on desktop image https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/1216853
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216853 in casper (Ubuntu) "During PXE booting failed to mount nfs directory" [Undecided,New]
<kaxing> infinity, hopefully you are already in the bed :) cc xnox please check this bug for pxe/nfs mounting issue on 12.04.3 desktop image
 * xnox is on public holiday here.
<srwarren> infinity, I think you'd said you'd look at https://code.launchpad.net/~srwarren/debian-installer/tegra/+merge/175967. Do you have any estimate when that might happen? Is it something that's likely to be accepted?
<infinity> srwarren: Oh, odds are good that I'll be including it as-is, or with minor tweaks, yes.  I just need to get it to bubble up my TODO.
<srwarren> infinity, oh great - thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-28
<xnox> cjwatson: ubuntu1 plugin create a gnome-keyring and copies it into user's home dir in target. That works without ecryptfs homedir encryption. When ecryptfs homedir encryption is enabled, adduser unmounts ecrypted user dir after having copied in /etc/skel. What should u1 plugin do?
<xnox> (a) mount user-dir again - that means caching the password for longer.
<xnox> (b) modified adduser, to allow keeping userdir mounted
<cjwatson> temporarily create an adduser.local hook?
<xnox> (c) pre-populate (target)/etc/skel with keyring, and wipe it after user-setup is finished
<xnox> cjwatson: there are hooks?! =)
 * xnox looks
<cjwatson> it's a rather basic hook mechanism (one script) but it should be usable for this
<cjwatson> populating target/etc/skel doesn't seem entirely unreasonable either if you're careful
<xnox> cjwatson: i think I will go with populating target/etc/skel, as the adduser.local is called after create_homedir() exited and unmounted ecryptfs homedir.
<cjwatson> OK
<xnox> danjared: cjwatson: so typical good SSD from 2012 has sequential read speed of above 500MB/s (based on Tom's hardware charts) this means for a full 8GB dump a 16s read time. Which is more than cold-boot to default desktop time on ssd laptops (8-12s ?!)
<xnox> obviously we win, if it's not full 8GB. Similarly 8GB limit, sounds like the "rapidness" threshold based on current maximum SSD technology read speed.
<danjared> yes, it's still faster than cold boot (or conventional Linux hibernate) even if you're writing and reading 8GB of data
<danjared> (because you appear to bypass post)
<xnox> ok. true.
<danjared> it's not entirely clear if your system is 100% off when you do an iRST hibernate
<danjared> the various information I've seen from Intel is not terribly clear on that
<xnox> should we talk to microsoft then instead?! =)
<danjared> in one place (can't remember where), I saw mention of "up to 30 days hibernate", which is consistent with the appearance of going straight to dumping back to memory at "power on". but the latest Intel documentation I've seen says that the system goes to S4
<danjared> maybe it's S4 with firmware magic
<danjared> xnox: this gives some vague information on how it deals with full-disk encryption: http://downloadmirror.intel.com/22647/eng/Intel%20Rapid%20Start%20Technology%20Deployment%20Guide%20v1.0.pdf
<xnox> danjared: thanks, downloaded.
<danjared> I'll a link to that once I finish updating the blueprint
<danjared> cjwatson: ooh, interesting, section 2.5.2 of the document I mention above talks about an optional feature to allow iRST hibernate when the IFFS partition is smaller than the amount of memory
<xnox> danjared: interesting =) i have >>8GB but if <<8GB is mapped I'd love to rapid start it.
<cjwatson> what does it do with the stuff that doesn't fit? :-)
<danjared> if it doesn't all fit, you stay in S3
<infinity> cjwatson: Discard odd-numbered pages, write the rest to disk, and watch the pretty colours on resume, of course.
<xnox> sensible thing would be to keep laptop in sleep mode and keep the RAM powered =)
<xnox> but infinity way is more fun =)
<infinity> Alternately, write half your system RAM to a framebuffer in VRAM, apply jpeg compression, read it back out.
<infinity> WHAT COULD POSSIBLY GO WRONG.
<danjared> ha
<xnox> infinity: funny you should say that, mac os x does take screenshot, blurries it and store it, thus on resume the instantly show the desktop & a progress bar of unfreezing.
<xnox> s/the instantly/they instantly/
<danjared> wat
<infinity> xnox: That's quite the information disclosure.
<infinity> Unless it's always a screenshot of a lock screen. :P
<danjared> hopefully you're on the right websites
<xnox> infinity: danjared: there is no lock screen by default.
<infinity> xnox: Right.  I assume that if you enable screen locking, it also disabled the screenshot-on-resume feature. :)
<infinity> (Cute feature, but seems somewhat useless, since you can't INTERACT WITH IT)
 * xnox may have blasted out load some "resumed" video in a library before when opening laptop and walking away to pick up books from shelves.
<xnox> s/load/loud/
<xnox> cjwatson: i confused Intel Rapid Start Technology, with Intel Smart Response Technology. The later uses SSD as a cache for HDD.
<cjwatson> Ah
<cjwatson> Intel naming FTL
<xnox> cjwatson: i have distilled the "Intel Rapid Start Technology Deployment Guide" into 6 quotes on the blueprint. (to save 29page read)
<xnox> cjwatson: the "api" to enable flushing pages, is a windows registry  key that intel windows daemon listens to - and "flushes active pages or not"
<xnox> (daemon is called "service" in windows?!)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-29
<xnox> infinity: please review http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040248/ "updated" merge proposal off https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/hw-detect/fix-firmware-order/+merge/181886 for bug 1216043
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216043 in hw-detect (Ubuntu Saucy) "driver-inject-disk: in target debs are installed before kernel has been" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1216043
<xnox> first boot was wake up, i could push power button to power off fully and enter the boot menus. uefi fastpath was enabled, but clearly not used by windows 8 before initial setup is finished.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-01
<ok259> I'm trying to wipe out my HD and install Ubuntu. Installation goes well (apart from reboot at the end, which hangs), but when I reboot, the machine says it cannot find 'proper boot device'. I'm using Toshiba Satellite P855-335, and happy to provide more details.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-26
<YamakasY> hi guys!
<YamakasY> I'm having issues with preseed overwriting my interfaces file on 14.0.4
<YamakasY> this seems to be known but with a copy and late command I cannot fix it
<YamakasY> anyone alive here ?
<YamakasY> anyone around yet ?
<YamakasY> yo anyone around ?
<YamakasY> I have problems with preseed overwriting my interfaces file
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-27
<YamakasY> guys, anyone able to look into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/1361902
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1361902 in netcfg "14.04 /etc/network/interfaces is always overwritten by Preseed" [Undecided,New]
<YamakasY> I have applied this patch which doesn't turn out well https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=709017
<ubot2`> Debian bug 709017 in netcfg "/e/n/i getting overwritten after late_command of preseed" [Important,Open]
<YamakasY> is everyone on debconf ?
<YamakasY> Daviey: ping
<YamakasY> anyone alive ?
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-28
<jamin> I was asked to link this bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1361595; it completely breaks oem-config when used in a text mode (server installs), leaving the system without an account with a password for login
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1361595 in oem-config "OSError: [Errno 25] Inappropriate ioctl for device" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-29
<jamin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1362920
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1362920 in oem-config "OSError: [Errno 9] Bad file descriptor" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-26
<bdmurray> cyphermox: Could you have a look at bug 1462688?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-27
<cyphermox> bdmurray: ok
<bdmurray> cyphermox: thanks
<cyphermox> bdmurray: did you talk to alberto recently?
<bdmurray> cyphermox: no
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-29
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: make -C d-i/ update
<cyphermox> but you don't really need this unless some piece of d-i got updated, though it may well be the case by now
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: LP does not have those packages
<ahoneybun> I need the stuff in d-i/source to build it
<cyphermox> of course it has those packages
<cyphermox> just running make -C d-i/ update should download them, from the archive, as appropriate
<cyphermox> if it doesn't work, please put everything in a pastebin so I can see
<ahoneybun> grabbing it from LP and trying to 'debuild -S' fails since that dir is missing
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-30
<cyphermox> what dir?
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: the commands I gave you will do everything for you; after you've branched lp:ubiquity, you 'cd ubiquity', then 'make -C d-i/ update' and what is required will be downloaded automatically for you. This is necessary because what ubiquity does is make use of parts from d-i, they need to be in sync rather than having to do changes in two places when they affect both desktop and server
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23109690/
<cyphermox> ^ this is part of a typescript of me running through the steps, it works.
<ahoneybun> I know the logic, just saying on LP it does not
<ahoneybun> I know that is works
<cyphermox> I don't understand what you're saying; ubiquity clearly builds fine here, and in the archive. if it doesn't work for you, best is to share exactly what you do, somewhere like in a pastebin. I'm going to bed now though
<CarlFK> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64/linux and initrd.gz
<CarlFK> segfault in libresolve-2.19
<CarlFK> but not right away.  it is able to wget my early script.. hmm.. stand by for more.
<CarlFK> anna[3859]: DEBUG: retrieving libc6-udeb 2.19-0ubuntu6.9 ... anna[3859]: DEBUG: retrieving libcryptsetup4-udeb 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu1
<CarlFK> kernel: [   32.624724] wget[5138]: segfault at 14 ip 00007f2ac2defd46 sp 00007fff68531710 error 6 in libresolv-2.19.so[7f2ac2de4000+17000]
<CarlFK> not sure what more or where to report.
<jalt> Hi, how can I debug ubiquity/success_command post-preseeded-install? I had it working fine and now it doesn't seem to be running anymore, and I'm not sure what changed. I checked the logs at /var/log/installer and I can't seem to find anything related to success_command. Any tips?
<cyphermox> you could run the installer again with 'debug-ubiquity' added on the kernel command-line as you boot; that will write a bit more stuff to the logs in /var/log/installer/debug.
<cyphermox> perhaps one of the commands necessary wasn't found?
<cyphermox> or failed early so the rest of the script didn't run?
<jalt> that was my initial thought, but now there is only a single command. i'll add debug-ubiquity and see if more info comes out.
<cyphermox> what's the command?
<jalt> eject ;)
<cyphermox> have you looked at syslog too?
<cyphermox> hrm
<cyphermox> I suppose eject may have changed a bit? I recall some bug from a while ago
<jalt> all was working fine yesterday, and the changes i did to the preseed file should have not caused any trouble.
<jalt> nah, eject was working well for the past two weeks
<cyphermox> right, then the other changes must have affected it ;)
<jalt> i probably messed up somewhere, but it's hard to debug without any useful info in /var/log/installer
<cyphermox> otherwise, if you're doing installs of the devel release, other things in the set of packages we install may have broken
<cyphermox> jalt: I usually look at syslog there; and much less dm
<jalt> no, xubuntu 16.04.1 desktop iso
<cyphermox> syslog typically has quite a lot of the required information
<jalt> it has no information about the success_command
<jalt> debug has some info about some of the debconf stuff, but that's about it
<cyphermox> the debug log would have to mention it; success_command is retrieved from debconf
<jalt> it never mentioned it, even when it was working
<cyphermox> can you share the logs?
<jalt> sure, once the current install finishes
<jalt> in the meantime, here's the preseed: http://pastebin.com/7TCBtQwR
<jalt> hmm logs are too big for pastebin
<jalt> the debug-unity added some stuff that shows that the success_command was read from the preseed file, but nothing about it running or not.
<cyphermox> jalt: should eject really be in-target?
<cyphermox> seems to me like it probably doesn't need to be
<cyphermox> (in-target is a chroot, with /dev probably bound-mounted into it; eject on the "real" system should work fine)
<jalt> hmm that is a good point. in any case, i restored an older version of my preseed and that one worked
<jalt> the diff is minimal, most of it comments, so maybe it's some issue with spaces or newlines... i'll investigate a bit further. thank you for the help cyphermox
<cyphermox> did you change the tasksel line?
<jalt> nope, that one isn't even read. i keep it there as a label mostly
<cyphermox> oh, right, you're using a CD with a livefs, obviously
<jalt> actually a dd'ed usb drive, but same difference.
<jalt> hmm i might have spot the culprit: a stray space between string and the command though it should not matter to have it preceding the command... ("Put only a single space or tab between type and value: any additional   whitespace will be interpreted as belonging to the value.")
<cyphermox> spaces in commands shouldn't matter
<jalt> and yet they did and it's now working again, cyphermox.
<cyphermox> interesting
<jalt> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
#ubuntu-installer 2016-09-01
<lifed> Hi
<lifed> well, i can set in ubuntu-installer my proxy?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-08-28
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox This merge proposal still says "Needs fixing" https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubuntu-mate-artful/+merge/329488
<flexiondotorg> Do I need to do anything? I thought we'd agreed is was OK to merge and release?
<cyphermox> yes, it is, I just need to do it (doing it now)
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: about to upload, as soon as sbuild will tell me that all is good.
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: there's delay, all the translations are fucked.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox Ubuntu MATE translations or all translations? Anything I can do to help?
<cyphermox> random translations
<cyphermox> I've fixed them manually
<flexiondotorg> \o/
#ubuntu-installer 2017-08-30
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox What is the correct way to submit translations to ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu?
<flexiondotorg> I see this exists https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<flexiondotorg> But I'm not sure if translations are automatically synced?
<cyphermox> well, they're not quite automatic
<cyphermox> do you see the translations on LP out of date?
<cyphermox> because otherwise I do manual exports of the translations to update them, but won't do that until a bit later, to give everybody time to update their slideshow
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-02
<toe> Hi all. Anyone in here familiar with syslog-ng?
<toe> A little nicer on the eyes http://pastebin.centos.org/205571/
<ant-toenail> Anyone familiar with syslog-ng using tls? I've posted more detailed information here http://pastebin.centos.org/205571/
#ubuntu-installer 2018-09-02
<CarlFK> this makes me angry:  You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<CarlFK> how do i tell DI to not #comment those out?
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs04.html#preseed-apt
<cjwatson> # Enable deb-src lines
<cjwatson> #d-i apt-setup/local0/source boolean true
<CarlFK> cjwatson: pretty sure that only works on local0
<CarlFK> # Additional repositories, local[0-9] available
<cjwatson> CarlFK: ah, sorry.  d-i apt-setup/enable-source-repositories boolean true
<CarlFK> cjwatson: woot!!! I was hoping that existed, but couldn't find it. even did the "make preseed from installed system"
#ubuntu-installer 2019-08-30
<d1sk3tt> Hey there ^^
<d1sk3tt> Can anyone help me please? I have to build a new server, from preseed, with 3 x 3T disks, raid5 and lvm, with a /boot partititon installed out from md0. If anyone have an example of that kind of preseed :) pm me please.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-27
<Norm_42_> Can anyone tell me how to get the ubiquity installer to skip a question?
<Norm_42_> Bueller? I can preseed an answer to the question but I want to skip some questions and leave the others interactive.  If add --automatic it skips everything that already has a preseeded answer which is not what I want
<Norm_42_> Asking again in case you missed it... Can anyone tell me how to get the ubiquity installer to skip a question? I can preseed an answer to the question but I want to skip some questions and leave the others interactive.  If add --automatic it skips everything that already has a preseeded answer which is not what I want
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-28
<realtime-neil> How do I "preseed" ubiquity to use the "first" detected hard drive in a host with multiple hard drives?
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-29
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: This helped me a great deal: https://askubuntu.com/questions/806820/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu-desktop-16-04-1-lts
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: depending on the question, it may not be easy to pre-answer it, but for things like locales and keyboard layouts, you can do a combination of kernel parameters and/or "legacy" d-i preseed declarations.
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: Here's a page that explains which of the d-i debconf names ubiquity supports: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<Norm_42_> Thanks realtime-neil
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: what kind of values are you trying to pre-answer?
<Norm_42_> I managed to get rid of 3 questions with echo "ubiquity clock-setup/utc string skip-config" | debconf-set-selections
<Norm_42_> echo "keyboard-configuration  keyboard-configuration/modelcode        string  SKIP" | debconf-set-selections
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: if memory serves, that `keyboard-configuration/modelcode` is an "internal" debconf thing not meant for consumption (or setting) via preseeding.
<Norm_42_> realtime-neil: Now I am trying to get rid of language (forcing English) and the user full name and the hostname. Reading the code in /usr/lib/ubiquity/localechooser/localechooser-debconf it looks like there is no real way to skip
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: I've got a customized Ubuntu Bionic Desktop installer that passes kernel param `keyboard-configuration/modelcode=us`, but it also preseeds `keyboard-configuration/layout select English (US)` and `keyboard-configuration/country select English (US)`
<Norm_42_> realtime-neil: Because language, locale and timezone selection are all intertwined... But if I change the starting state to 11 (These go to 11). I get what I want...
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: it also preseeds `d-i passwd/*` things to set the first user account
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs04.html#preseed-account
<Norm_42_> I tried something similar but it still asked the question in the code there was a keyboard_detected or somehting like that that was false so it asked the question
<realtime-neil> have to do something now, but I'll be back with my complete kernel params and preseed
<Norm_42_> anyway I am now just hacking and slashing to get what I need for now... will likely never do it 'right' because product people hate the installer and want it all web based anyway, so this is just temporary for V1
<realtime-neil> did you tell the product people about cloud-config yet?
<realtime-neil> :D
<Norm_42_> can't use it because devices are usually air-gapped
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: I can't wait to see this new air-gapped web these product people are running :D.
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: here's the preseed I'm using: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MWKq4SZ4h3/
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: And here's the boot/grub/grub.cfg with the kernel params I'm passing: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fC8BGVqHgz/
<realtime-neil> When I was doing everything with a netbooter and `d-i`, I had a `preseed/early_command` that would assign the hostname before everything else. The only thing I could get working with Ubiquity was with the `ubiquity/success_command`.
<Norm_42_> air-gapped with a browser interface to be more exact
<Norm_42_> Thanks for sharing your cfg realtime-neil
<realtime-neil> Norm_42_: no problem; anything in there work for you?
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-30
<realtime-neil> Does anyone else have trouble getting `preseed/early_command` and `preseed/late_command` to work in Ubiquity? Could I be doing better than just putting all my arbitrary shell tweaks into a `ubiquity/success_command`?
<realtime-neil> One thing I have noticed is that a failure in the `ubiquity/success_command` is never communicated to the caller (which I'm assume is the Ubiquity UI).
